# November 2WW With or Without Treatment



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 30th November,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result

Monkey07, IUI, 1st/2nd November, 
Cascov, IVF, 1st November, 
TataZ, IVF, 1st November, 
Briony, ICSI, 2nd November, 
Molawob, SFET, 2nd November, 
Beebo, ICSI, 2nd November, 
BabyJeano, IVF, 2nd November, 
Xandersmom, ICSI, 2nd November, 
AussieInEngland, IVF, 2nd November, 
Fat Girl Slim, Clomid, 3rd Nov, 
Iwantababynow, IVF, 3rd November, 
SarahJayney, IVF, 3rd November, 
missnicky, ICSI, 4th November, 
shell4roy, ICSI, 4th November, 
Aleebee, IVF, 4th November, 
UK-Canuck, IVF, 5th November, 
Faithope, FET, 5th November, 
GMV5913, IUI, 6th November, 
Jend0906, FET, 6th November, 
Lottie9, IVF, 6th November, 
Isabella3, ICSI, 6th November, 
Loopee8, IVF, 6th November, 
Tinker Belle, OI, 6th November, 
Kerry Crabtree, FET, 6th November, 
Linz, FET, 6th November, 
Charlie and Lola, FET, 8th November, 
SalsaC76, ICSI, 8th November, 
Maisie2012, ICSI, 8th November, 
SarahK'11, ICSI, 9th November, 
SarahJ820, ICSI, 9th November, 
Shell42, IVF, 9th November, 
Rhi4n, IVF, 9th November, 
Dreamer100, ICSI, 9th November, 
ChiloCanuck, FET, 10th November, 
Leah66, ICSI, 10th November, 
Debslovescats, FET, 10th November, 
Tots, , 10th November, 
Finonia, IVF, 11th November, 
MaybeeBabee, ICSI, 11th November, 
njr_26, FET, 12th November, 
Lynzb, FET, 13th November, 
Magpiesyard, IVF, 14th November, 
Fingers Crossed!x, ICSI, 14th November, 
Hopeful Lady!, IVF, 14th November, 
Beany34, IVF, 14th November, 
Luckytia, IVF, 15th November, 
Llew, , 15th November, 
kaysu, FET, 15th November, 
Divegirl99, FET, 15th November, 
Stars89, ICSI, 16th November, 
CrimsonRose, IVF, 16th November, 
jojo34, ICSI, 16th November, 
Peanut1991, DIUI, 17th November 
Becksiow, ICSI, 17th November, 
Klarka, FET, 17th November, 
trudymcgregor, FET, 18th November, 
Jeme1ca2345, ICSI, 18th November, 
renfen, ICSI, 18th November, 
Natalie P, ICSI, 19th November, 
leeanne190, IVF, 20th November, 
FlopsyBunny, Clomid, 20th November, 
Prayingforourbabyboo<3, FET, 20th November, 
Dreamer21, FET, 20th November, 
Fidub, FET, 21st November, 
E.J.Scott, IVF, 21st November, 
Chugabur1972, IVF, 21st November, 
Olivia_xx, IVF, 22nd November, 
Happygirl228, IUI, 22nd November, 
rachelmono, FET, 22nd November, 
Samic1986, IUI, 23rd November, 
Charlene666, IVF, 23rd November, 
Hamilton74, IVF, 23rd November, 
Mooncat, IVF, 23rd November, 
Josellina, , 23rd November, 
Nettya, IVF, 23th November, 
DesperateMidwife, ICSI, 24th November, 
hjanea, FET, 26th November, 
Flygirl1001, FET, 26th November, 
mross, IVF, 26th November, 
Jellybean257, IUI, 27th November, 
Smudge52, IVF, 27th November, 
Louboops, IVF, 28th November, 
hg34, FET, 29th November, 
abboswoo, IVF, 29th November, 
Algi, ICSI, 30th November, 
Cheesy, ICSI, 30th November, 
Tiana, IVF, 30th November, 
katreekingsbury, ICSI, 30th November, 
Higham8, IVF, 30th November, 
Pretty Please, IVF,  , 
pinkbt, IVF,  , 
Dorita10, FET,  , 
[/csv]​


----------



## Briony :-) (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Donna.are u doing a hof if so I was icsi and otd 2nd Nov xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Briony

Welcome to the November 2ww thread

As you see above i have added you to the HOF 

Lots of 

Donna


----------



## Molawob (Mar 26, 2012)

Hiya
Had my first FET on Wednesday with a single embryo. Going for 3rd time lucky although not as hopeful as previous attempt but stranger things have happened. Wishing you luck and sanity with your 2ww Briony. Wanting a speedy fortnight. BTW..my first time on here so hope this works!
M  x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi M

welcome to the thread

Wishing it to be a speedy one for you and Briony and bringing you both a nice BFP    

 all around

Donna


----------



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

Can I join please - had our first IUI on Thursday 18th so our official test date is 1st Nov but think we may wait as AF is due on the 2nd and if it doesn't turn up we will test... We shall see, what will be will be xx


----------



## GMV5913 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi,

Currently on our second round of IUI. Please can you add me to the list. Our OTD is 6th Nov.

Lots of   to everyone


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Welcome to GigglesJo and GMV5913 well done on being PUPO

Sending  all around

Donna


----------



## Beebo (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello

I am new to posting but have followed the forums since starting IUIs in April of this year. 

Had ICSI - first cycle - EC on 17 October, ET on 19 October. Two embryos which the doctor said were high quality. Test date is 2 November. It has already seemed an eternity.

Having the whole of this week off work which seems a bit extravagant but am trying to avoid stress.

Feeling more positive about ICSI than I did abut the IUIs, all of which were a disaster (reacted badly to the medication almost every time). Still get aware that the odds are stacked against me but nice to read about all the success stories of other people....


----------



## aussieinengland (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello Ladies..  Beebo, Giggles, Briony, Molawob, GMV5913 and  Monkey 07
Would like to Join.
Had ET today x2 Day 5 Blasto's.  My OTD date is the 4th of November. This is our third and very final try, feel ok, realistic more than excited


Look forward to sharing everyones journey


    AIE


----------



## cascov (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi I'm on my second round of ivf, had two put back in, also having this week off work, test date is the 1st of November.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Welcome to Cascov, Beebo and AussieinEngland well done on being PUPO

Another day down ladies

Sending  all around

Donna


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi ...  can you add me please.  We've had IVF and OTD is 2/11/12
Thanks


----------



## Beebo (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice to see a few of us on here, with test dates so close together.

Briony - we also had 4 eggs, only 3 fertilised and two transferred. Same EC, ET and test dates. Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Monkey07, GMV5913 and BabyJeano  - am also with female partner. We are using a known donor, an old friend who who lives near by and will be involved (if we ever get there!).

This week turning out to be mixture of enjoying the novelty of having time to hang out at home, walking dogs and getting stuff sorted out around the flat... Not wanting the week to be over as I will have to go back to work... Yet at the same time wanting it all to pass by as quickly as possible...

I don't know how to add my treatment history to my profile, can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Hiya Beebo

Go PROFILE > FORUM PROFILE  and type in the signature box any info you want 
x


----------



## Molawob (Mar 26, 2012)

Yay...it is starting to get busy on here now. Guess it is because we are now entering what I have found is the more difficult week, not least because my dreaded AF is due tomorrow. Much earlier in the 2ww than before which I guess is because this is my first FET.  Let's hope we are all heading for BFPs together and can enjoy a virtual party! XXXX


----------



## Briony :-) (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi Beebo everything crossed for us, this is our time, sticky thoughts xxx    xx

Molawob: good luck on 2ww also, how u feeling sane or going crazy yet?? heres the no af dance for u xx


----------



## Molawob (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Briony
Not too bad...yet! Going back to work tomorrow which will speed time up. Symptom spotting is increasing though. Different every time for me. Nausea today but all so non-specific I think it is best just to hang out for OTD. Howcare you feeling? And everyone else ticking along?


----------



## Molawob (Mar 26, 2012)

And I am loving the dance....thanks


----------



## Briony :-) (Aug 23, 2011)

molawob.feel ok tingling (.)(.) Today felt sick this morning. still got cramping in Belly had it Every day since ET. And keep waking up bout 4am for a wee lol. Xx


----------



## Molawob (Mar 26, 2012)

SNAP


----------



## whensitmyturn? (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Please can I join? 

I had a FET on the 19 October, with 2 day 5 blasts, testing a week today. 

I started getting cramps yesterday and also brown/pink discharge, it's only light but worse when I go for a poo (sorry tmi), I've got a feeling it's going to get worse and this is the beginning of the end. My only hope is that it's a bit early for my period, as surely that would be due around the test date? 

Thanks


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hello Ladies

Welcome BabyJeano

Another day down and one day closer to dreams come true     

Sending lots of  all around

Donna


----------



## Fat girl slim (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi everyone I'm new to this.......I'm on cd 18......can't test till 30th oct earliest   this 2 ww is killing me my last round of clomid knocked me for 6 I was so sure I was pregnant I sat and cried for days   I've been told my weight is the reason I'm not getting pg....so I've lst 7 1/2 stone fingers crossed for each and everyone of you xx


----------



## XandersMom (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi All, I'm joining you on the dreaded 2WW! Good luck to everyone 
I had icsi and ET on 23rd October so OTD is 2nd Nov but I am on both threads as reckon I will cave and test far earlier than supposed too - have the last 2 years whilst we were ttc!!! Spent an absolute fortune on POAS !!!


----------



## Beebo (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello all

Whensitmy turn - sounds like the last day or so has been stressful. I am confused about when AF will arrive too, if my ICSI is no successful. Have heard that progesterone delays it, but not sure if you take that for FET too? 

I have been having mild AF-like cramps since last night, not sure what that means. Hard to read anything at all into symptoms, especially when I am pumped full of artificial hormones and have had my womb and ovaries messed around with so much...

Just found out I need to go back to work this week after all, which is highly depressing, though can do most of it from home. Will try and make the most of enjoying my last day off.


----------



## TataZ (Feb 17, 2012)

hi everyone!
can you please add me to the list, *our OTD is 1st Nov*. Had 2 little embies put back on 20th Oct. 
I'm working from home for 4 days this week (going back to the office on Fri).

Anybody doing gestone injections? I was just wondering if there are any tips to make them as pain-free as possible. What we do now is warming up the vials in my bra for a couple of mins, and then after the injection I sit on a hot water bottle for half hour, and then do a bit of massage of the area myself. Is it alright? Any more tips please?

Sending a lot of baby dust to all us ladies in 2ww!


----------



## whensitmyturn? (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Beebo - Thanks for the reply. 

Yeah I've been having mild cramps as well as the brown/pink stuff, I am on progesterone pessaries twice a day (think that's standard) and oestogen 2mg 3 times a day which I spread out. (there is a debate about whether should take them all at once but my clinic said 3 times a day). The spotting hasnt got any worse so fingers crossed, I was supposed to go back to work today but took it off, must go back tomorrow though, really dont want to, its so hard to concentrate on anything else and I dont want to get stressed out, but I guess we have to go back to the real world at some point. I have been waking up with a bad headache the last two days, has anyone else had these? Is it the meds? 

I almost did a test today, but managed to resist, I'm only 6 days past the et, so probably should wait a bit longer, seriously doubt whether I'll make it to Tuesday though...

Hope everyone has a good day, and   to all.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Welcome to Fat Girl Slim, Xandersmom, tataZ, whenisitmyturn?

Beebo poop to having to go back to work, good that you can work from home also though

Will check back in later ladies, 

Donna


----------



## missnicky (Sep 24, 2012)

hi ladies,

I would love to join you all on the final few weeks of this mad roller coaster ride! 

I had one TC Blasty placed yesterday and have one TC blasty for freezing  

my date is 04/11 so keeping everything crossed.

I also have the rest of the week off of work as this is my first time and i wasn't sure what to expect or how i would feel, so lots of R&R & is order  

sending lots of     to all  xxx


----------



## UK-Canuck (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello Ladies

Hope you don't mind if I join.  I had an ET today with one lonely embryo (as that's all we got) on my first cycle of ivf, but it does of course only take one.  My OTD is 5 November.  

Sending everyone lots of    
Canuck xx


----------



## pinkbt (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello!!

I'm a bit behind all of you.... Estimated OTD 18 November.

Day four of stimming ... Ec 1st nov.

Baby dust to all!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## mahootytooty (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi,
Please can i join?
2 day 5 blasto transferred on 22nd October so only a few days in.
I think OTD will be Halloween!!  
This is our second round of IVF and our clinic advised on ICSI this time due to low number of eggs collected last cycle.
Feeling positive and excited and sending lots of sticky thoughts to everyone in this group!
Lets hope we all get the BFP we all want!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Another day down

Welcome to Missnicky, UK-Canuck, Pinkbt and mahootytooty

Pinkbt, is this your first cycle honey, hope your stimming is going well

Mahootytooty you may like to join the October thread, there are a few ladies on that thread with OTD of Halloween heres a link to the October thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294654.new#new

Another day down ladies, another day closer hopefully to dreams coming true

Donna


----------



## missnicky (Sep 24, 2012)

Morning Ladies, hope everyone is doing ok this morning? as Donna says 1 more day down and counting!!  

sending lots of   to all

have a lovely day x x x


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Yep another day over.  This 2WW is harder than I remember last time.  Treading water and holding my breath are 2 phrases that come to mind. Bets of luck to everyone.  xxx


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi all can I join you please.
I had ET yesterday of 2 day 3 embryos with FET. One 7 cell 'average' quality and one 8 cell 'top quality'. It's been a very long road for us so far with BFP's with all ET's resulting in early mc's. Now on aspirin and will need heparin if I get a bfp this time. OTD is 6th November.


----------



## Beebo (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello all

Hope everyone managing to stay sane. 

Whensitmyturn - has the spotting stopped? Sounds like it may have been implantation bleeding, fingers crossed! I have been having cramps low down in my stomach for two days, hoping that it is implantation pain, no spotting at all though...

Need to start getting back to work, have a lot to get done before Monday (am self-employed) but have been off this week and last and am feeling so lazy. Planned to do short days today and tomorrow to ease myself back in but tempted to do nothing today and just do a really long day tomorrow. So hard to get up early too with the late sun rise at the moment.

Have quite enjoyed the last week or so, despite moments of anxiety and extreme pessimism! Never had so much time to sit around the flat before, been sorting out old photos into albums, putting my books into alphabetical order and other sad things like that.... Therapeutic!

Babyjeano, hope the waiting game is proving easier today....

Jend0906 - welcome. Sounds like it has been a very long road indeed. Hoping that this is your time.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Just popping in to say Welcome to Jen

 all around ladies

Donna


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi ... hows everyone doing?
I have decided working from home is really no good especially on this 2WW.

I sit, do a work email then google and check FF then do another work email then google something else and check FF and this is how my day goes lol.

I am officially going crazy.  

Come on embies ... stick to Mummy PLEEEEEEEEEASE


----------



## SaraGoooooo (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello, (1st IVF Cycle)
I am new to this site and it would be really nice to hear if anyone is in the same situation as me and my husband, and even better if they have had success.

we managed to get 8 eggs on day of collection and 5 fertilised. Day 3 all 5 were growing well and looked healthy. (At this stage we were advised to continue to Day 5) on Day 5 (morning of transfer) we were informed that 3 of the embryos had stopped developing and the other 2 were not at the blastocyst stage. (as they would expect on day 5) we had a 9 & 10 cell embryo. They went ahead and transferred and our Dr informed us there was still a chance of pregnancy but it has dropped to about 30% as we didn't even reach the blastocyst stage. They are slow growers but could still develop!!!!

Its been 2 days after the transfer and I'm driving myself crazy..wondering and trying my hardest not to lose hope. Is anyone currently going through the same as me in the same situtation, or better, has a success story?
much appreciated. Sara


----------



## Fat girl slim (Oct 23, 2012)

hi everyone I'm going insane I think I'm imagining symptons bloated stomach cramps boobs tender I even fell asleep at work today oops  lol


----------



## aussieinengland (Oct 16, 2007)

HI all, just checking in really!  
i am now 3dp5dt of x2 blasto's.  Have nada symptoms except the side effect from the progesterone injections mainly because my DH keeps hittting nerves and I get a dead leg or a dead bum etc!..  Had to leave work early today as dodging questios as to why I was walking with a very pronounced limp!!  AARRGHHH, very sore too, sorry TATAZ - seems for me nothing can make these injections simple and I am a nurse trying to train my husband!!!  taking my mind off the whole 2ww thing


Hi to babyjeano - I had the whole 2ww off last time and went nuts, so am sort of doing a mix have three days off now then see how next week goes.  


Hey Missnicky, fatgirl slim and saraGooooooooo (think too many oo's!! )
Mahootytooty we are the same honey had my ET on the 22nd (my otd though is the 2nd of November - DONNA MARIE can you change please!)


Xandersmum - yay to being on the 2ww


Oh Well another day nearly down.  Wish I had some symptoms though..  feel fine!!!!


AIE


----------



## cascov (Oct 22, 2012)

cascov said:


> Hi I'm on my second round of ivf, had two put back in, also having this week off work, test date is the 1st of November.


One more week till test, boobs sore no other symptoms


----------



## Fat girl slim (Oct 23, 2012)

hey Aussie in England I hope your boobs stay sore and you start to feel sick   real soon (tmi) but I think I saw some bleeding today very light barely there I'm   it's implantation please please please


----------



## pinkbt (Dec 1, 2007)

To everyone!
Had scan last night and good response so far, so egg collection brought forward to 30 th oct.
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## XandersMom (Dec 3, 2009)

fingers crossed for everyone  Sara - I think I'm in the same position as ou, I only had 3 eggs that were injectable and only two of those showed signs of fertilisation so rather than keep them in the lab they just put them back into me. I had none to freeze   So I have no idea what grade my embies were at all, no idea of anything really just that they were showing signs of fertilsation. I did see them on the monitor compared to the eggs that hadn't fertilised and they looked totally different so all I can do is hope and pray   pma EVERYONE X X


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Morning ladies.  Hope you all have a relaxing happy weekend ahead.  

Lots of sticky baby dust   to those PUPO (me included) and fingers crossed for everyone waiting for results  .

Still driving myself mad working from home and need a distraction  , so if you're in the same boat message me and I will meet you in chat.

My conversations with my sleeping dog are wearing thin lol


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello, 

I would like to join this thread. I had my ET yesterday with 1 embryo. I'm so scared just having the one, i can't find success stories with one transfer. My test date is the 9th NOV. 

Sarah


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

It only takes one Sarah  

 to you xx


----------



## Chilocanuck (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello ladies! Could I please join? 

I had been on the August list and had a BFP which unfortunately didn't go well.   So here I am again, this time with 2 day 3 embies on board following FET yesterday. They're excellent quality so here's hoping!   My OTD is the 10th.

This 2ww can be the longest 2 weeks ever; aiming to not to go as crazy as I did last time!

Good luck everyone! 

Xxxx


----------



## Fat girl slim (Oct 23, 2012)

for you to Hun xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies

TGIF eh    (unless of course you dont work M-F!)

Welcome to SarahK'11 lots of luck sweetie

Welcome to Chilocanuck,     for a sticky bfp 

One day closer to the end of the wait ladies

Have a good weekend ladies

Donna


----------



## Fat girl slim (Oct 23, 2012)

really don't know what's wrong with me but feel like I could eat the world today and when I'm not I'm falling asleep....anyone else feeling like this?? Tmi but I'm very gassy too


----------



## Briony :-) (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm the opposite i've lost my appetite today and very teary :~( xxx


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Snap    I could sleep where im sat ... which is at my PC in the office (at home) trying to work. Ive eaten through anything quick I could get my hands on, but everything I eat makes me bloat and I have balls of wind in my tummy TMI sorry.
Wish these were all positive signs but could just be the drugs.
I think im going craz  y. Cant last another week lol x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi, Can I join?

I have one frostie on board-ET was yesterday. It was our last frozen embryo from ICSI last summer, this is our 3rd 2ww  I am no longer a Rookie  I am really struggling with postivity already and I kicking myself as it's way to early to give up. So I wanted to join the 2ww to get some kicks up the backside 

Looking forward to going mad with you all xxx

*ET 25th October, OTD 5th November*


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey Faithope ... course you can join.
Try not to be too hard on yourself, though I know what you mean, this is my 2nd 2WW and I started off very low but picked myself up again.  Hope you start feeling brighter soon.
Baby dust to you


----------



## Kerry Crabtree (Feb 19, 2007)

Aggghhh only 4dp3dt and I'm going MENTAL! Itching 2 test but know its pointless!

No sign of any symptoms aggghhh!


----------



## Leah66 (Dec 14, 2011)

*DonnaMarie can you add me please.. ICSI - OTD is 10/11/12*

After my ET yesterday I am now PUPO       

My OTD seems to be longer than usual, they've said 16 days!!! it's usually 14 that why its called .. Not that it makes a difference as I always test a couple of days early!!  I'm impatient!!! 

*Kerry*.. I know the feeling too well, i get so impatient on the . Try and keep your self busy (nothing strenuous) but anything to take your mind of things 

*Faithope*.. Welcome, its interesting we have the same ET date but our OTD is almost a week apart  maybe because your is FET? I don't know anyway, this is also my 3rd 2ww, when I think back to my first time I cant believe how naive I was.. convinced it would just work. unfortunately you do loose faith after a couple of BFNs but come on "3rd time lucky" this is our time   

*Babyjeano*.. I too am very bloated, I think it the Pessaries (assuming your on those)  I was OK before I started those!

*Briony*.. sorry your feeling teary, this whole process is so hard. and no one truly understands unless they have been through it, try to keep smiling, stay positive and try to eat something 

*FatgirlSlim*.. I am craving anything sweet! (not like thats something new!!!)  and yes also very tired.. again nothing new really!  I blame the pessaries for the  (assuming your on those!)

*Chilocanuck*.. Welcome.. Hey  we have the same OTD hopefully this is a positive day for us both   

*SarahK*.. congrats on being PUPO!. stay positive huni it only take 1!   

Thinking of you all, lets make this a positive thread
Leah xxx


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Only 2dp3dt and I'm already starting to go mad. Feeling very tearful, no real symptoms yet but too early for that. Think the emotional stress of it all had took it out of me, I too fell asleep this afternoon!
Oh well only 11 days to go  

Hope you all have a relaxing weekend without too much stress.


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Leah * Hi hun, I don't get it either because when I had ICSI I had a 14 day wait then, but with my FET's they have both been 11 days  not sure what the difference is as all mine were 5 day blast, odd. I will get there with the PMA, just found this cycle harder than the last one, DR was a nightmare 

*Babyjeano*  thanks hun 

*Kerry*  Ah bless you, it's really hard isn't it 

*jend0906*  It's all bound to creep up on you when you least expect it


----------



## sarahj820 (May 23, 2012)

Dear Ladies
Please can I join?
I had ET today so am officially PUPO, how exciting 

Think I'm going to need some support as the 2hrs since ET already feels like 2 months. The next 2 weeks are going to go so slowly and I'm going to have to be so strong not to test early

Donna, please could you add me. We've had ICSI. Test date is 9th nov


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies

just popping in to say welcome Faithope, SarahJ820, Kerry Crabtree and Leah66

sending  all around

Donna


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Aw ladies, 

so many of us on the same boat, makes the process easier with you all out there. I thought i was the only one with one embryo, but i'm not, i thought i was the only one with food cravings, but i'm not!!

I'm feeling positive today, so a massive good luck and keep smiling ladies.

 

Sarah.


----------



## XandersMom (Dec 3, 2009)

bored of the 2ww already! feeling much better today, much less bloating and hardly any pain when sitting or standing more an uncomfortable feeling which I can cope with. My body must be healing and getting used to the progesterone 
So nothing to report really, got no cramps at all which is pretty normal until a bit later on in the 2ww. I did have twinging on my left side last night but that too is pretty much a normal occurence for me. So all very boring BUT DRIVING ME INSANE     
Have realised that my progyluton tablets runs out on my OTD 2nd Nov and the clinic is closed that day so going to have to reschedule my testing date to the 3rd and get some more tablets just in case as Dr said it is very important that I keep taking them the same time every day.
Hope everyone is keeping positive? I actually don't feel positive or negative today really. I think I pretty much resigned myself to the fact that there is no way it will work first time and have been making plans about when is the best time to start the next cycle, but not feeling upset about it either. Feels good to have a back up plan ready and waiting. However, this is just today    tomorrow could be a different story feelings wise     
      &       to everyone x


----------



## aussieinengland (Oct 16, 2007)

Agree with you totally xandersmum. My otd is same as you. I feel nothing, so symptoms whatsoever, though this is our very last attempt as we have decided enough is enough. Am ok about this and pretty much thinking that this won't work.  Am not in the slightest tempted to test earl which I was previously x x x looking forward to following everyone's journey x x happy Saturday!!! X x aie


----------



## Briony :-) (Aug 23, 2011)

Just wanted check in see how were all don't.Xxx

Aie,xsandermom.were halfway there ladies.i'm not getting symptoms if I do one day their gone the next. Xxx


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Good morning girls 

Can I join here could do with talking to ppl who know how I'm feeling this very minute!!!

Had my ET yesterday! Had 1 embryo at 8 cell and merging put back apparately was a very good one, womb looking good and blood results all ok so fingers crossed! This is my 1st attempt and to be honest I'm lucky to be having this one! Can't believe I've actually produced eggs and they fertilised ! 

I'm on complete bed rest now after my acupuncturist advised ! Been having some slight cramping! Anyone else experiencing it ?? Xxx


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

I've got my fingers crossed for you Lottie9, i've been uncomfortable down there, but more hungry than anything! 

Sarah.


----------



## Shell42 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I had ET yesterday (day 2 transfer) and I've been on google since 8am this morning slowly driving myself and DH insane.  Pregnancy test due on 9 November so I am hoping you will accept me into this thread (please) and I can have some company whilst going mad. 

After 3 miscarriages and being told that even with ivf we only had a 5 percent chance of it working we thought twice about going on the IVF roller coaster but here we are with 2 grade 2 embryos on board and possibly another grade 2 to freeze if they make it to blastocyst. Hoping I won't need the other 2 and at least one of my embies finds a comfy spot to stay and grow. Trying to stay positive but no symptoms so far. Is it still too early? 
Keeping everything crossed for all us ladies in waiting. Xx


----------



## sarahj820 (May 23, 2012)

Shell42 Your dates are the same as mine. I had ET yesterday and my OTD is 9th Nov.

I was a little tender yesterday but don't feel anything today, in fact my tummy probably feels the most normal its felt for last few weeks/months, so I've already set in my head that thats a bad sign. Have been feeling very sick those for last few days but I am putting that down to the HCG jab on mon

Goos luck everyone


----------



## Shell42 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi sarahj820

I feel exactly the same as you today, the most normal I have felt and I'm also taking it to be a bad sign. Then again if I was in pain I would also think that's a bad sign too. Think all the hormones have sent me a bit crazy. What stage were you at transfer, day 2,3 or blastocyst? Good luck to you and all the ladies in waiting.


----------



## Finonia (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Can I join you too?  Had ET yesterday and and have had cramping ever since??!  Two 4 cell embies on board day 2 transfer with two other embryos still growing to hopefully freeze if they get to blasto.

The clinic have told me test 11NOV - so a couple of days later than other ladies on here.

I'm feeling fairly relaxed but the 11NOV seems a looooooooong way away!

Good Luck everyone x


----------



## Iwantababynow (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi Donna 

Can I be added to the list? I had 2 embryos put back after a 3 day transfer on Monday 22nd so will be testing next Saturday 3rd November. Second time round for me.

Thanks xx


----------



## whensitmyturn? (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Just a quick update, I started bleeding, and tested 4 days early, I know I shouldn't but I also know from past experience that it would show, however faint, and it didn't so have failed again. I also now have bad AF pains just to hammer the message home. The only time I have ever got pregnant was with a day 3 fresh transfer, but day 5 blastocysts seems to be all my clinic are interested in these days. I don't know what to do next...would like to see some positive results for anyone having a frozen blastocyst transfer though as would be nice to know it does work sometimes. Good luck everyone, will still check in and see how you all go


----------



## XandersMom (Dec 3, 2009)

I've started to feel teray tonight, I can't take all this waiting even though I know deep down my little embies didn't stand a chance   I think you all know what grade etc your embies were at when they went back in which is good to know but I don't have a clue what mine were. They said they showed signs of fertilisation, wtf does that mean?? did they see the two nuclei?? (can you tell I've been on the dreaded google??) they didn't tell me that they had divided cell wise so as far as I can tell if they have no clue of that then I could have two duds in me   I hate to think of my little embies being duds     Also because I had them put back in as just fertilising/ed that means its not till tomorrow or the next day that they would be blastos and start hatching so implantation wouldn't be till 29th or 30th/31st. 
I've decided to just get off the computer, relax, watch loads of dvds (I'm off to the shop tomorrow to buy some) and to sleep when I can and try not to think about it. That's todays plan anyway    tomorrow is a new day   
I've had twingeing on both sides today so guess the ovaries are shrinking back down. Absolutley nowt else out of the ordinary to report, got two new blind spots and feeling teary and had bad cramp in my foot all last night that I woke up in pain and had to massage it for ages


----------



## XandersMom (Dec 3, 2009)

Blimey I seem to have run out of space      didn't realise I had rambled on that long! Good luck everyone, sending all you teary gals hugs and welcome to the new soon to test ladies    apologies if the ramblings of this mad woman put you off coming back     


x              x


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Big hugs to you xsandersmom xxxxxxx

It's not easy ! Worst thing we can do is look at Internet and google! Try and stay calm and positive even if it's hard. 
This is my 1st attempt and the wait is killing me as soon as a neg thought comes I push a positive in its way! 

Here if need to talk this place is where we all understand each other so never apologise for ranting lol who else could you rant to hey Hun xxxxx 

Relax and focus on today no further xxx


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Well almost another day down ladies. This 2ww is going so slowly, it's driving me mad and I still have another 10 days to go!

xsandersmom - I think we all end up on google and it's not always the best thing. I was googling the day after ET and ended up forcing myself to stop! Try not to stress too much hun, sending big hugs. I agree with Lottie, I too try to focus on one day at a time.

whensitmyturn - sorry to hear this wasn't your time. Sorry I can't help with your question, I have only ever had day 2 or 3 transfers so not sure how blasts usually do. Hope someone can help.

Welcome to all the new girls


----------



## Beebo (Oct 21, 2012)

So sorry to hear that, Whensitmyturn. Not much I can say except that I can imagine how you feel. Best of luck for whatever you decide is the next step.


----------



## Beebo (Oct 21, 2012)

Xandersmom - I sympathise. I was not told the grade of my embryos except that they seemed good quality. I was disappointed that I only had 4 mature eggs and no embryos to freeze as i had loads of follicles and they expected more. With you, I have seen other ladies on this site have BFPs with embryos that did not seem promising at the start. It's just such a difficult, heart-wrenching process, however much we try to be realistic and not get our hopes up too much!


----------



## charlie and lola (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello,


May I join you all please?  


I had FET yesterday - two embies at two days put back in.  OTD 8th November.


Wishing all the ladies lots of luck on their 2ww.


Just cramping lightly atm.  


Whenisitmyturn - So sorry to hear your news    It's so difficult. Hope you are okay xx


Love C&L


----------



## XandersMom (Dec 3, 2009)

well today I have given up ladies, my temp has dropped a little, my boobs have deflated and my tummys nowhere near as bloated. The trigger has also left my system. I feel blue. Just know deep down that this hasn't worked, I think I knew it wasn't going to when I freaked out and tried to cancel everything on my second to last scan. Good luck to everyone else x x hoping for some good news from someone on this thread


----------



## Beebo (Oct 21, 2012)

I too am giving up hope. Since last night I have had constant AF-type dull pains in stomach and back, different to the occasional cramps have had since ET which think must be the cyclogest. Feel AF is on the way. earlier than I would have thought as not due til Wednesday and I thought cyclogest would delay even more.

Know it is possible that I am still pregnant, have seen others on this site who have been convinced they are about to start AF and gone on to BFP, but I just know.

Very sad that after a lovely relaxing week where I have allowed myself to dream, I am back to work today and will come crashing back down to reality. It's only my first IVF but have had 5 failed IUI attempts and so many failed AIs at home, I don't know how long I can keep trying and putting myself through this.


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Good morning girls xxxx

Sorry to see we're having lots of sad faces this morning. All we can all do is hang on and hope its very hard too though!!!! I'm just scared every time I go to the toilet ! Keep reading things and talking positive thoughts into my head wish I could sleep for 9 as then wake up on the 6th ready for test day! 

This waiting is worse than the procedure in itself  I'm home alone today too as hubby had to go to work so that's the worst sat thinking. Still resting and in the sofa trying to feel positive that I've even come this far.

Hang on to those positives girls big hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## sarahj820 (May 23, 2012)

Good morning ladies

Well, the extra hour in bed meant nothing for me as I was awake just as early. I just don't seem to be able to stay in bed since EC, I'm sure its probably all the stress and worrying that I am doing. 

Shell42 Shell I was 2 day transfer. My clinic didn't give me any choice and to be honest, as its my first time, I don't really know what is best. If I have to do this again, I will certainly research things a bit more and see which has the more positive outcomes but at the moment I am solely relying on the clinic expertise. How are you feeling? I've been suffering with nausea but I think it might be the pesseries.

Iwantababynow You are on the count down now. Lets hope saturday comes very quickly for you. 

Xandersmom I am sorry you are feeling down and negative about things. I wouldn't worry about not knowing what grade your embryos were. We didn't get told a grade, just that it was a 4 cell but we were also told that pregnancies have happened with all cells (even those with lots of fragmentation). Just try and keep positive. I know its easier said than done. If my DH saw me writing this, he would laugh as I am the most negative person ever and yesterday when he got home, I told him that I had already decided that this cycle hadn't worked and he said 'why do you think that' and I had absolutely no reason to give. Xandersmom, don't give up. Your symptoms you describe about temp dropping, boobs deflated, etc could be signs that the trigger has left your system. I read that after implantation, it takes at least 7-10 days for you to get any HCG hormone produced so there is still a chance.   

Beebo I am really sorry to hear you are also giving up. The fact that AF hasn't arrived yet, is surely a good sign isn't it??   

When should we expect AF to arrive if our cycle doesn't work?

Lottie I agree with you about this wait being worse that the treatment. At each stage I was going through I thought this has got to be the worse. I also read about people stressing about the 2ww and saying how long it was and I read it thinking its only 2 weeks, it'll fly by surely. How wrong I was? I am only 2 days in and it feels like weeks, but I think the key is to occupy yourself doing things. When you are busy, time goes quicker.

Ooh some of you are getting close to OTD, how exciting. I'm really thinking we need some positive vibes on here. 

This is the longest two weeks ever, I am 2dp2dt and it is dragging so much. I am back to work on tomorrow so I am sure that will keep my head busy and help make time go quicker.


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi girls 

Feeling a bit low  had call from clinic to say our other two embryos that were left to day 5 one didn't make it and the other is borderline whatever that means !! Feeling deflated  xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Come On Ladies*                                   

PMA LADIES


----------



## Beebo (Oct 21, 2012)

I am finally losing the plot! Had been doing quite well until today.

Still worsening period pains, though hadn't expected AF until at least Wednesday.

Had been having very sore boobs but that is disappearing which felt like another nail in the coffin. However have just read that this often happens during the 2ww after trigger wears off and body gets used to pessaries, even for people who get BFP, which has raised my hopes a bit again. But still can't stop crying this morning. Feel sick and dizzy but probably because I have got myself into a state.

Sorry to be so lacking in positive attitude this morning! Cant focus on work either. Am going to get off google and go out and try to distract myself.


----------



## sarahj820 (May 23, 2012)

Hi Ladies

We definitely need some PMA to get us all through this and lots of      

Has anyone had any problems with pesseries?  My first few kept falling out so someone advised that I lie down for 20mins after, which I did this morning but as soon as I stood up the creamy liquid all came out.  Am I absorbing anything?


----------



## Leah66 (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh it's seems to be rubbish day for a few of us one here, try to remember that no matter what your mind thinks, your embie/s still inside you so stay strong! There is still hope, it's not over till AF shows her ugly face!

           


Sarah.. Yes my clinic advice to stay lay down for 30 Min's, don't worry about any coming out as your body will have absorbed the goodness it needs within This time. Also if your still worried, try them up the   hardly anything comes out from there!. TMI!!!


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*sarahj820* My clinic say it takes 2-3 hours for the pesseries to absorb fully, but laying down for 30minutes is fine then what comes out is the wax that is around the pesseries, I did an experiment (TMI) but upon wiping, I left the tissue on the side and hey presto, within half an hour, it was hard, just like a candle  Just to put your mind at ease


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi girls are we all feeling a little better ??

I'm home alone resting which don't think helps been alone is horrible  hubby just called me to try cheer me up saying he's no doubts ! That it's gunna be all ok MR POSITIVE !!! Told me the embryologist said it was still worth freezing just not as good a quality as the one they've put back so feel little better. 

It's all the not knowing wish I had my own scan machine at home lol xxx

Had a cry and then shouted at myself saying this little embryo doesn't want all this so stop! 

My friend over in London who's come over from Malta for treatment has just text with good news first time and she's pregnant baby dust for us all hey xxxx

Love this place as can offload and you all understand and feel the same it's all so hard  xx


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry to see there are a lot of us feeling down at the moment. I agree with Leah, it's never over until AF shows herself so chin up ladies. I know it's so hard to be positive, we have been here 3 times before this 2ww so I know how horrible it is.
I'm trying not to think about it too much at the moment. Having too much time to sit and think certainly makes it worse in my opinion, so I'm off out for the day tomorrow, and hoping that helps.
Lets get back to some PMA ladies


----------



## maisie2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have just come over from October rockets and November sparklers so a special hello to the people who were on there.

I had my ET transfer today, I need to check my OTD and hopefully I can be added to the list. This is my second cycle of ICSI and like last time things looked ok on day three but by day five not so good. Three have more or less given up growing and two are still growing but not that fast. They transferred two morulas, not quite at blastocyst stage but they said they had even grown a bit since this morning. Nothing to freeze, like last time. So it's ok, could be better could be worse.

On a more cheerful note, seeing as everyone seems so gloomy today, apparently laughing after ET can lead to a better outcomes!! see http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2011/jan/13/pregnancy-ivf-comedy-laughter-clown

Who knew?  So I suggest we all try to find something to smile at, even if we are not really in the mood....

/links


----------



## maisie2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

and here are some dancing bananas, in case they raise a smile somewhere...


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey Ladies

Just popping in and sending masses of 

                                                        

Welcome to Lola and Charlie and Maisie2012

sending more 

                                                         

and 

Donna


----------



## princesspink96 (Oct 1, 2012)

Afternoon ladies may I join you?

I'm 10dp3dt and have just started to bleed, light brown spotting and am now panicking its all over. Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## maisie2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hope for the best and prepare for the worst? it could be implantation bleeding or it could be your period arriving.

I had the same with my first cycle over the summer for a few days before it became clear that it had not been successful. It's a difficult time. I did a pregnancy test every day after about a week of waiting after transfer, I bought 10 or 20 tests quite cheaply in bulk over the internet. It was a day 5 transfer, same as this time. Doing a test every day might not help everyone but actually it did help me a bit, because it helped me to come to terms with it being negative over a few days, instead of having an all or nothing moment on OTD.


----------



## Chilocanuck (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi all,

It is a bit of a gloomy day isn't it?  I don't mean to be flippant, this is all so unbelievably hard and these days go by soooo slowly!  

As hard as it is, until we know differently, we are PUPO, and the little embies trying so hard to do their thing surely wouldn't want a stresspot mummy sending stressy vibes to them!  Again, I'm not downplaying what we're feeling, especially when it doesn't work or you think it hasn't, it can be heartbreaking.  I guess I just spent a lot of time thinking that all my stress during my 2ww (I was a crackers google-junkie) may have caused my miscarriage and you suffer so much once you know it's bad news for certain that putting yourself through that pain beforehand can't be a good thing.

So, chin up folks, lots of good vibes and      

And a big   for everyone on this gloomy, wet day.  


Leah:  It's great to see we've got the same OTD although I'm still not sure whether I'll hold out this time!  I wonder if the different waiting lengths are just a clinic to clinic thing.  I was given 16 days last time and this time, i guess so they can be 100% certain of the outcome? 

Maisie: Thanks for the link (and the bananas!), I'm off to find a comedy to watch.  

I'm a bit crampy, uber tired and can't stop sneezing today.  Probably all meds related but one can hope.  I'd read about something called pregnancy rhinitis and got all excited. This happened last time, too so fingers crossed and it's not just a cold or something!

Hugs all!!! Take care!!!

X


----------



## Isabella3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello ladies

Can I join you all?  I am in the crazy 2 w/w on 5th cycle of IVF......would really rather like it to work this time!

OTD is 6th November.  

Hope I have done this right, am a bit of a technophobe!


----------



## maisie2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Isabella! welcome and good luck! I had my ET transfer today so just at the start of my 2ww.... I am on my second cycle of ICSI, very impressed at you sticking with it for 5 cycles & really hope you make it this time!


----------



## XandersMom (Dec 3, 2009)

*Sarahj820* - Thank you hun I really needed that! Thank you everyone else too, sending you all big hugs    I know I need to pull myself together but I always get teary in the 2WW, I really just can't cope with waiting LOL!! Actually I am a very negative person too, and my DH said a similar thing to me too today. You're right about the trigger and maybe that is why my boobs have gone down a bit. They still do hurt and I still have itchy nips!!! I have had problems with the pessary from last night. I put it in front passage and stood to wash my hands and then clean my teeth and as I sat on the bed was convinced it fell out so went back to bathroom and felt for it and ended up with it all over my hand (tmi sorry  ). Tonight I am going to take a disposable plastic glove up with me and insert it once I am in bed already lying down so I don't have to move lol!!! But it does say in the packet that some will leak. 

*Lottie* - sorry about your little embies, sending you hugs x x

*Beebo* - Period pains could still mean ur pg as I had them when I got pg, had all my normal signs of af coming actually but she didn't and then as soon as 14dpo I suddenley got loads of pregnancy symptoms, come on girl, we both need a kick up the  lol!!! I can't blame you, I am the same, totally freaking out, totally convinced it hasn't worked. I am glad you have confirmed that about the trigger but I am almost afraid to have any positive hopes anymore. I am already upset, just know I am going to be devastated on my OTD. Can you give me a kick back please or a  

*Jend *- ur so right, all I have done is sit and mope, so today decided Instead of spending hours googling IVF I am going to sort out my xmas cards (as getting them made), will also organise making a few photobooks and I want to do one of those instagram photo collages for my mum. 

*Maisie* - the dancing bananas did their job thanks  

*Donna* - thanks for the pma x x

*Princesspink *- I commented on your post in the other nov thread but hope it's implantation hunny x x

Hi *Chilo, Isabella*, lots of luck to you guys too x x


----------



## Isabella3 (Nov 21, 2011)

thank you for the welcome ladies, laughed when I saw 'spend hours googling IVF' - i know that FAR too well!  

Have a lovely evening everyone- at least Sunday night has good TV to distract us all! 

x


----------



## Fat girl slim (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm getting sooooooo nervous now.....2 days to go till I can test its taking me all my might not to test early......                to you alllllll xxxxx


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Morning girls hope everyone is feeling ok today xxx

Isabella I go for my blood test and hoping for my BFP on 6th as well !!!!

For the past 2 days I've had cramping today woken and it's eased unsure if that's a good sign or bad really !!!!? 

Xxx


----------



## sarahj820 (May 23, 2012)

Ladies
I had my ET on fri and back to work today. My job is mainly admin but some walking. I'm only 2hrs in and already thinking I wasn't wise to accept the sick note I was offered. Really feel like I am running around too much and get cramps. So scared


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Morning Ladies,

I'm really worried, i had my ET on Thursday, and i've no symptoms at all. Is this ok, had anyone had the same experience?


sarah.


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Sarah can you not go and speak to your manager and say your unwell need to go home especially if your not sat down don't want to be on your feet for long hun. 

My acupuncturist spoke with me this morning said I can start doing a little more today but not on my feet for long and definitely no lifting. Don't be scared just try and go home and rest. The cramps are apparently normal so try not to panic keep calm hun xxxxxx


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Forgot to mention my ET was also on Friday !!!! 

Sarah K were all different so try not to panic ok apparently nothing is normal we all react differently. I had cramping from the evening of ET to yesterday and headaches, some cervical mucous yesterday.

Try and not worry Hun xxx


----------



## Kerry Crabtree (Feb 19, 2007)

I had my et last Monday and no real! symptoms for me either but my naughty early testing is showing bfp


----------



## sarahj820 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Lottie. I really need to be taking it easier. It's v hard because although I am doing mainly admin I am still a nurse and seeing patients. Just had to lift a 3 yr old who was climbing and would have fallen :-(
I'm going to chat to DH but think I def need to talk to my manager as I'm so scared I've ruined this already


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Sarah remain positive hun lots of people say whatever is meant to be will happen regardless but I really think your best option is been at home feet up. Yeah talk to manager ASAP and get yourself home in your heart if that's the right thing to do then just do it hun xxx here if wanna chat


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Donna Marie. Can u add me to front page please. I just had my ET on IVF cycle with OTD Nov 6th. Thanks

Hello ladies. Thought I would join this board too. Am on the oct/nov cycles board too but am now on the official crazy 2WW as had ET this morning. I recognise some of u from that board. Hello again!

Positive vibes to all of us    . 

From reading recents posts it sounds like we all need an extra dose of PMA. so chin up girls! And try not to symptom spot too much

Hugs to you all. And here are some flowers too. xxx


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi loopee8 

Yeah think this 2ww is the hardest part! Symptom watching all the time  and comparing as well when look on here but suppose everybody is different ! 

I had my EC on Friday and get the result on 6th too !!!! Fingers crossed sooooooo much husband positive already so hope he's right  

How you feeling ?? Xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Symptom spotting alert  

I started getting sore nipples yesterday (3dp 5dt), not the whole boob... I have sore boobs from 5dp 5dt last cycle that was a short lived BFP. I have been on cyclogest for nearly 2 weeks and this is the first symptom I have got. Trying so hard not to read anything into it (failing though   ) I haven't got indigestion which for me is a sure sign of a BFP for me...


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Welcome Loopee8, i have added you to the HOF on page 1 

Fat Girl Slim, everything crossed for tomorrow       

Sending masses of          and  all around 

Donna


----------



## huggies2012 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi ladies, 

hope your all well - would like to join the thread as well  

My ET was last Wednesday therefore am day 5 of the longgggg 2ww am due in for test on 7th November all being well haven't had any show yet so still PUPO  

have had very similar symptoms - seriously strong sense of smell, tender boobs twinges etc and often get waves of tiredness but putting it down to the pessaries so i am trying not to read too much into anything and staying positive well as much as i can do 

I recognise quite a few lovely ladies from the oct/nov thread and am please all still going well for most and am gutted for those that have not been so fortunate I'm dreading hearing bad news so am trying to stay as focused as possible.


----------



## Fat girl slim (Oct 23, 2012)

thanks Donna Marie I'm so       I get a bfp but when your so used to getting bfn all the time you start to expect another     saw a lady pushing round a new born today and nearly burst into tears....

      to each and everyone of you wouldn't it just be the best Christmas present ever?? Xxxx


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is well

Having a terrible day and hoping for a miracle x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Babyjeano* What's up hun?


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Awful day, hit rock bottom.  Given up on everything totally.  Got to go and wont be back tonight on here so wont get to read anything unless its a PM XX


----------



## cascov (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi ladies this 2ww is killing me, i haven't stopped crying i'm convinced it hasn't worked.


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Girls I feel the same I've had a pretty ok and just now had a message off a colleague saying by the way I'm having a baby!!!! Want to strangle her and call her all the names under the sun  

I've been off work since July with stress and they know what's troubling me heard nothing off her then today this comes !!!! 

All these things are trying to put us off positivity come on ladies bug hugs were all here for each other even if no one else understands xxxxx


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Lottie, Loopee and Isabella - my OTD is 6th Nov too. Hope it's a good day for us all!

Fatgirlslim - the best of luck for tomorrow  

Lottie - I'd have to agree that i'd be pretty annoyed too, especially as you've not heard from her up until she has an announcement. Sounds a bit insensitive to me. Hope you're ok

AFM - I did it, I got my backside off the sofa and out of the house today and I must say it's definately what I needed. Some lunch and starting the xmas shopping made the day go much faster thank god! I can now say that otd is next week, and tomorrow will be in the 1ww  
Had a bit of a weird dream last night though, I dreamt about bringing my baby home from hospital after birth, was very odd but hoping that's a good omen  
Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## Fat girl slim (Oct 23, 2012)

for all of you girls.

Dear god,
Please if your listening perform a miracle for all us girls on our November 2ww.

We promise to be the best mummy's we can be....please please please answer our prayersl

Lots of love
Fat girl slim, Jen,lot tie,loopee Isabella baby jeano, huggies, cascov, faithope, Donna Marie, Sarah, and all you other girls, infact every woman in the world who is trying everything to become a mummy xxx


----------



## princesspink96 (Oct 1, 2012)

As suspected just got a  

I was holding on to hope bleeding was implantation, just to really hammer it home I've failed have awful AF pains now.  I can't believe I've gone through all that for nothing.  Completely devastated.


----------



## shell4roy (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi,

Can I join as I'm currently on 2ww after deicsi. Had 2 blastd transferred on 24th & test date is 4th Nov..

Best of luck to everyone.

Shell x


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Fatgirlslim I've been and prayed for us all too and he will hear our prayers if prayed from the heart xxxxx 

Princesspink I'm so sorry to hear this  nothing I can say will make you feel better but just know we're all here to listen xxxxx have you done a test  

Gosh this is the hardest thing ever xxxxx love to all xx


----------



## Aleebee (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi 

I'm a bit of a lurker and have been following the stories throughout my ec/et and niw my 2ww- sorry to be a me post on introduction but after a bit of advice/ opinions.

I had 2 blasts transferred on Monday 22nd so am now 7dp5dt and on Saturday had what might have been a tiny bit of pinkish when I went to the loo, I felt a bit crampy but tbh though I was upset it really was nothing and have had nothing at all since obvs I'm on frantic knicker watch but my OTD isn't until Sunday 4th which is 18dpo and 13dpt!!! In my Head I need to make it until weds without bleeding which will be 14dpo and really want to test early as at my old clinic this is when they would have tested me - sorry for rambling I suppose the question is should I test early and when might it might be realistic to expect an accurate result

Thinking of you all on this most difficult part of the process

Ally


----------



## sarahj820 (May 23, 2012)

princesspink I am so sorry hun. There is nothing I can say that will make this any better, but my thoughts are with you and you know where we all are.

Can someone clarify something for me? Someone has just told me that on OTD if I get a bfp I will 4 weeks pregnant? Is this true? I thought u counted from EC day but I've been told embies are 2 weeks old at ET??


----------



## Kerry Crabtree (Feb 19, 2007)

Its true! On otd g will be 4 weeks 4 days pregnant! Its because they always date a pregnancy from last menstrual period rather than fertilisation!

So sorry princess pink! Hope you r looking after yourself


----------



## missnicky (Sep 24, 2012)

hi ladies,

Princesspink - i'm so sorry for you, sending you big hugs honey   

this journey is so hard and this part is the hardest. 

wishing everyone well and sending lots of    

nic x x x


----------



## Beebo (Oct 21, 2012)

Princesspink - I am so sorry. That will be exactly how I will feel if I get my BFN this week - after all the pain, effort, waiting lists, medical tests, injections, hassle of all the last-minute days off work... Doesn't seem fair that it can all be for nothing... 

Kerry - that sounds promising... You may be the first BFP on this thread... We have sadly only had bad news so far.

fatgirlslim - good luck for your test tomorrow.

Aleebee - I had 2 embryos transferred on 19 October - they were 2-dayers -  so in my head I also trying to hold out til Wednesday without bleeding, which is 14 days after EC and so am on frantic knicker watch too. I am tempted to test early, might hold on til wednesday. Just so scared of the result that I don't know if I can face it. The pressure! Almost the worst thing is having to tell my partner, and the donor, that it has failed again and to have to deal with their disappointment as well as my own... Donor father is always so relentlessly positive about the chances of success, despite our repeated failures, that it always seems cruel to disillusion him!

Feel better for having had my first real proper busy day back at work today so had no chance to feed my google obsession since early morning. Definitely better to keep occupied during the dreaded second week of the wait...


----------



## Aleebee (Sep 11, 2012)

Beebo-know what you mean about the pressure of other people, my mum paid nearly 5k for this last chance and really feel I would be letting her down but ( with my rational head on) we really shouldn't feel guilty or that we let people down, no one would want us to feel like that  

So your OTD is Friday then? Is it a blood test or hpt?


----------



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ladies I was extemly naughty and tested early... BFP!!! Natural IUI so no lurking meds... 

I wasn't going to say anything until my OTD, just in case, plus I am petrified now that something may go wrong so am still on major knicker watch, maybe I will calm slightly after AF due date of Friday... but i felt the need to spread some good news vibes through the thread xx

 so sorry for those who have had BFN and good luck to everyone for your OTD's  xx


----------



## Beebo (Oct 21, 2012)

Aleebee - OTD this Friday, yes. Blood test but will definitely do home test first.

Am sure that the last thing your mum would do would be to think you have failed her. Doesn't make rational sense but I understand, I feel like that too about my donor. He is desperate to be a father and I always think that he must regret choosing me, a dud (thus far anyway!).

Will be thinking of you this week...

Great news Monkey... Fantastic to see some success.


----------



## shell4roy (Jul 1, 2010)

MissNicky I am due to test on 4th too, hope we both celebrating.  

Congrats monkey07. 

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## aussieinengland (Oct 16, 2007)

So sorry to hear your news princess pink.  I have been there before and the devastation is so raw at first.  You need to let yourself cry and be upset x x feeling for you x x 


This is  such a tough and unpredictable journey each day is a mountain and the stress is so very hard at times.  I have been keeping quiet as not sure how i am feeling at the mo.  trying to get my head around how I will cope if BFN on Friday as we have decided that thesis our very last go.  Enough is enough and it has been too stressful really.  Everyone here is very special x x I am having a down day, but still sending, loads of love to all and    
 Congrats monkey so nice to get some positive news, babyjeano we are sometimes stronger than we think x it's such a hard process, put things in manageable little boxes and it is ok to scream and cry too x x x 


XxAIE


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Welcome to Shell4roy and Aleebee

Pinkprincess i am so sorry to read your news sending a big    

Aleebee, Personally for me it would depend if testing with HPT or bloods, if with HPT i would try to hold out until 14 days past EC if bloods you could do it 12 days post EC as more sensitive than a hpt

I cant remember whom asked now about OTD being 4 wks pg, it varies but essentially if you test 14 days past ec and get a bfp you would be 4 wks pg 

Monkey07 fabby news 

I have to agree that the 2ww is the worst part of the treatment!

Sending lots of                                  

Donna


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

hi girls
can i join you on here? lookng for some support during 2WW
donnamarie  - can you add me to the list
i'm booked for FET tomorrow all being well, waiting for call in the morning to let me know if embryo has survived the thaw - will be devastated if it hasn't, but i know im going to keep trying
had one failed DE IVF in july and now ready to try again
on progynova and dreaded cyclogest! 
not sure of OTD yet
i'm getting anxious but trying to keep positive
Deb


----------



## charlie and lola (Feb 8, 2008)

PrincessPink - So sorry to hear your bfn   There are no words really - thinking of you    Look after yourself.


For early POAS ers -      But just the news we needed to hear!! Some bfp!! 


No news here - just slowly trying to get through the next 10 days without going mad... No symptoms here - just mild cramping in uterus everyday - just uncomfortable and noticeable,  but not painful thankfully.


Everyday without AF showing up is an achievement if you ask me.  Focus on that ladies and partners    Little things (I know)  


For all those feeling sad   


Am I the only one working on my 2ww?  I have a physical job too  -  eek!  Hope this isn't detrimental to my result   


PMA for everyone xx


----------



## sarahj820 (May 23, 2012)

Monkey CONGRATULATIONS     

Charlie and Lola I am also working. I did think after my stressful day at work yesterday that I should get the rest of 2ww as sick, but to be honest it is helping the time go quicker and taking my mind off of IVF.

I am feeling much more positive today. Ladies, why can't this give us the results we want Come on, lets be positive.   

I am 4dp2dt and I have had really sore (.)(.) since last night. Why would this be? Surely the trigger jab is working its way out of my system now (8 days ago)?

Have a good day x


----------



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

Charlie and Lola, I had the IUI on the Thursday, drove back home (two hours), rested all weekend and was back to work on the Monday. Really helped me to keep busy as I found I was symptom spotting the four days I was off and in the evenings/weekend just gone! Oh and I am a childminder haha so not the easiest/lightest of jobs! 

Thank you for congratulations all those that have! Xx


----------



## GMV5913 (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrats Monkey07!! The 2ww seems to have been easier second time round. Myself and DW seem to be more relaxed this time. 

Had a few cramps since Friday hoping its a good sign. Roll on the 6th


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Couldn't agree more roll on the 6th !!!!! 

I'm totally fed up of this waiting one minute I'm ok and positive then I'm not  

Symptom watching and today feeling pretty ok which makes me feel like ? 

Xx


----------



## Tinker belle (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi ladies, 
I'd love to join if that's ok?  I started OI this month with injections Gonal F and Ovitrelle with TSI.  My 2ww will be up on Nov 6, but was told not to test until Nov 10 for an accurate result! I'm new to all this and the wait is driving me crazy!


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Really fed up ;( could cry ;( home alone and can't stop thinking ;( xxx


----------



## aussieinengland (Oct 16, 2007)

Um, well I was so bad and caved in and poas today which is 8dp5dt..........   ....
Can't believe it, am cautious however, have never ever in my life seen the words 'pregnant ' ever, did FRER then a clear blue digital.......  How optimistic should I be, I don't know what to think, am bit scared to be happy. Otd is Friday.............. 
Can it finally be my turn after all these years and treatments............ Sorry for me post,


Am thinking of all you darling ladies during this two.  
AIE


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Princesspink - so sorry hun, there's nothing we can say to make it easier but we're here to listen.

Congratulations to Aussie and Monkey  

Lottie - I'm feeling really fed up to, the more time that passes the more negative i'm feeling. I had a major urge to test last night which I know is far too early, I'm only 6dp3dt today. I just want this wait over with now, finding it so so hard  

Had some mild cramping the last couple of days and trying to decide if my boobs are sore, only slightly. Just not convinced this is our time.


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi jend0906

Exactly my feelings  although I'm too scared to test! Just want next Tuesday to hurry up! It's my best friends birthday so hopefully it'll bring good news ! And my mums the day before !!!

Just off to see my counsellor now hoping that'll help! 

I had cramps from having the ET until yesterday today I'm feeling much better dunno if that's positive or not !!!! Xx


----------



## Aleebee (Sep 11, 2012)

Aussie congrats you are exactly same cye as me, trying to decide whether to test early but bit scared to :/when's your OTD? Mines 4/11 seems like nearly a 3 week wait to me not 2!!!

Think we may test on Thursday am as at a kids/family Halloween party tomorrow and don't want to risk being upset (PMA PMA) 

Hope everyone else is ok and surviving the madness of the 2ww

Can I join officially on the hof please ivf OTD 4/11

Ally x


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

I'm also 5dp 3dt and want to get this over and done with. It's way too early but really just want yes/no.

This is the blues.               
Sarah.
x


----------



## sarahjayney (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi ladies
Can i join you? Just starting to really want to POAS!!! I bought 4 upt today in Tesco...
My OTD is Sat 3rd (will be 9dp2dt after ICSI tomoz so perhaps it could show...)
Symptom wise i have sore (.)(.) am tired and had big O in sleep which is good sign as this happened last time i got BFP so we'll see. This is prob our last shot at this so really hoping & praying.
Love to all on 2ww. Keep strong! Xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Another day day     

A warm welcome to SarahJayney and Tinker Belle

Debslovescats i hope you are now PUPO      

Fat Girl Slim you have been in my thoughts    

Sending lots of  all around

Donna


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

hi donna marie
- thanks
i am now officially PUPO - first time i've written it this cycle, now dreaded 2WW! 
transfer went well - much smoother than last time when they had to keep getting me to drink copious amounts of water as they couldn't visualise the uterus
i had a few moments of doubt as when i got the phone call about the thaw, the embryologist said embryo had survived the thaw but wasn't best quality, i felt down and wondered was it worth going through with it, but when i got to the clinic she said the embryo had recovered well after the thaw and was looking good, so hopefully it will be a little fighter and will embed nicely.
now just got to try and not go mad waiting
i'm trying not to symptom watch as last time i didn't get any symptoms and got a BFN
My OTD is 10th November donna marie
Deb


----------



## Fat girl slim (Oct 23, 2012)

but unsure girls if this is my otd as af due on Saturday    should I just admit defeat or wait till Saturday?!    xxx


----------



## Cjr (Mar 25, 2012)

Fat girl slim - wait untill Saturday as then you would have AF, why did they ask to test today?   ing for you x


----------



## Fat girl slim (Oct 23, 2012)

They told me this was the earliest test day....I was a bit surprised coz I thought it should be Saturday    think I'm going loopy .....thanks for your   hun.... I truly hope we all get a bop soon xx


----------



## Molawob (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi All
Having registered a few days after my FET I am afraid I took to laying very low and avoided the forum. The symptom spotting was getting the better of me on this 3rd attempt so tried to block it out. After a very stressful and long 14days (and 2 days before OTD) we have just shared the most magical moment of finding a BFP! I wanted to share this with you as I have been symptom free throughout. I have put this down to it being a frozen transfer. I was devastated that only one embryo survived the thaw and had lost a cell so am also proof that 3 cells are better than none. 
I realise this is a me post but I hope it sends some hope and reassurance. Keep the faith ladies.....dreams really do come true.
Best of luck to you all
Jo
Xxx


----------



## Beebo (Oct 21, 2012)

Aussie and Molaweb - truly very happy for you. 

I took an early test and got a BFN last night. My OTD is Friday but unlikely to change before then (though I know it sometimes happens). Initially I was numb but now quite devastated, had sleepless night and now a terrible day at work ahead. But the BFNs for others do give me hope, especially those for whom it has been a long and difficult journey. I will just focus on my next ICSI attempt.

Good luck for those still waiting.


----------



## Molawob (Mar 26, 2012)

Beebo
I truly feel for you. It is the hardest thing. As I said in my post, you must try and keep the faith. It will happen for you and may still be positive this time. Thinking of you and sending some positivity xxx


----------



## XandersMom (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi all,
Quicky as about to go and have a sleep whilst I can!  I am 8dp2dt and got BFN this morning   . My trigger was out of my system by 5dp2dt. The BFN was totally expected as I have said before I just 'know' this hasn't worked. My OTD is 2nd November and I imagine if by some miracle it had worked that a positive would have shown today right? I am using Cleablue tests, the ones that test 25iu and have the blue plus or minus (not digital). When the trigger was in my system the positive on that test was very faint but you could see it when you held it up to the light. It says on it that you can use it up to 4 days early than ur missed af. They don't have frer here 

Isn't it crazy, although I am convinced it hasn't worked I am still holding onto the fact that af hasn't shown yet so there's still a possibility.    This whole process just makes you go crazy thinking am I? aren't I?   Driving me nuts! I've done enough crying already but know when I get that phonecall on Sat/Sun I will be doing a lot more because its going to be so final and then I reall do have to move on. I had a friend round here this morning and she wanted to chat about it all because she is one of few people I have told and she asked me how I felt and I wanted to cry buckets and scream it's all sh*te aarrrrggghhhh! but instead I said how there's nothing I can do about it and I have to move on and wait 2 or 3 months before the next try - pants!
Hope everyone else is ok? Congrats  to all the BFPs!!  Sending massive squeezy hugs to all the BFNs


----------



## cascov (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Ladies
sadly took test this morning and got BFN   
sending   to all the ladies who got yes and no xx


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi to everyone and special   to everyone with BFN's in the last few days.


One more day till OTD but I am 99% sure it hasnt worked.  Call it woman intuition, I dont know.  I just feel it very strongly

xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Big Hugs    to the ladies that have had BFN, no one will ever understand how we feel, and its ok to cry, be angry or shut ourselves away for abit.

The ladies nearing otd, come on, stay positive   

This site is a god send for us all, where we can bounce of each other regardless the outcome.    xxx


----------



## sarahjayney (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey all. I have 3 days to OTD and got BFN this morning too.
But hey there's still hope peeps don't all give up just yet. I'm holding out for the HCG on Sat.
But i'll be testing every morning to see if anything changes. And to drive myself mad 
Keep on keeping on. Hugs to all. Xx


----------



## missnicky (Sep 24, 2012)

hi ladies,

sending big  to all who have sadly had a BFN and to all who have been blessed with a BFP congrats x x x

this site really is a god send, just reading over the last few days and i am feeling all the things everyone else is feeling, the emotional ups and downs, the not being able to think of anything else, the symptom watching and analysing, the huge urge to buy 100 tests but being scarred to not see what i want, and the crying a lot, but it really does help knowing that i am not completely nuts  or alone and that the feelings i am feeling are actually completely normal, so thanks ladies for just being here x x x

*shell4roy* - sorry only just saw yr post, glad to have another lady in waiting with the same date as me  lets hope its a good day for us and Aleebee also 

  

nic x x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Helloo Ladies

WOW cant believe its November tomorrow

 for testing on OTD Monkey07, Cascov and tataZ       

Sending  all around

Donna


----------



## linz (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi just wondering if i could be added to the list?! My otd is 6th november following fet on 25th Oct. really feel like its not gonna work this time. Not sure i could be lucky again .


----------



## aussieinengland (Oct 16, 2007)

Please do not give up ladies c x I am proof that sometimes miracles do happen. I have had loads and loads of treatment and we were just ticking the box of our final go when it happened. Do not ever lose hope    
 
Kisses to those testing tomorrow and Friday.  I have to test again Friday anyway so my clinic can tick their box x x please stick little beaney x x 


AIE


----------



## Aleebee (Sep 11, 2012)

Mad middle of the night post, we decided to test in the morning but other half said if you wake up really early do it then, so didn't realise quite how early it was and needed a wee and did the test and got a bfp!!!! Never going to sleep now am I!!!! 

Just wanted to share with someone and spread some PMA!!!

Ally x


----------



## Molawob (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey Ally
Big congratulations . ..... did exactly the same thing yesterday. No sleep at all after (ended up walking on beach at sunrise!) andsstill no sleep tonight. 
Enjoy the moment.....you did it!
X


----------



## aussieinengland (Oct 16, 2007)

To Aleebee x x so know how you feel x x huge big    And congrats, it's amazing isn't it!!
Xxxx AIE


----------



## Beebo (Oct 21, 2012)

Aleebee - I was thinking of you yesterday and hoping that you would get a BFP (your mum will be over the moon!). Many congratulations, so happy for you.


----------



## UK-Canuck (Sep 3, 2011)

Morning lovely ladies

Have been AWOL a bit and mostly just posting on the Oct/Nov cycle page.

Just wanted to say congratulations to Alleebee   Such wonderful news.  Also massive     to those gettting bfns - thinking of you, but don't give up until your OTD.  

I ridculously did a test this morning, was feeling left out(!)   which is way to early for me, but feeling far too overconfident that our first ivf cycle has worked.  Even the -ve this morning hasn't dampened my mood - I had rather hoped it might bring me down a little in case we do get a bfn on Monday - I'd be more prepared, but "nope"!!  My brain is happily dismissing the test as far to early to tell as it was a cheapie Poundland one which only says it works from date of missed period, but seemed to supposedly be able to pick up a quite low level of HCG.  Oh well, the dangers of having too many HPTs at home!

 Hi Aussie - hope your little bean is settling in nicely and feeling very sticky!  xx

Hope everyone has a lovely day today - good luck to those testing today       

Lots of love and   to everyone
Canuck xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*canuck* Have you been getting any symptoms?

*Aleebee*  I am OTD on monday aslo, just wondering if you had any signs it might be BFP?

Big hi to all xxxx


----------



## Chilocanuck (Aug 14, 2012)

Congratulations Aleebee! You must be over the moon!    

I'm sorry to hear there have been a few negatives but if you have days before OTD, there's still hope!   

AFM, 7dp3dt, and I caved and took a hpt - BFN.  I know it's early, my OTD isn't until 10/11 but I'd been feeling so down and all of my blatherings about not stressing and being positive went out the window and I couldn't stop myself. I had felt so certain that this was it, it felt different from my last BFP but more _real_ somehow, then suddenly, yesterday I woke up and my hope was gone. Poof! The occasional twinging, on and off slightly tender boobs but not painful (unless I really squeeze ) no CM, no nothing else but a bit of despair. I didn't have a trigger shot or anything, just progynova tablets and cyclogest which I know can cause these side effects, too, so can't even feel hopeful about a twingy boob!

I was going to test 10dp3dt but not sure if I'll just make things worse for myself and should just hold off until OTD. Probably should wait.

UK-Canuck, I so need a dose of your PMA!! It's lovely to read! 

Sorry for the me post everyone, it helps to get it out there.

X


----------



## MaybeeBabee (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi Ladies

Im new to this thread

Im on my second fresh ICSI cycle.  I had two "excellent" blasts transferred on 29/10 and am due to test on 9/11.  Im praying it works this time - must be my turn soon surely??!! 

Wishing everyone the best of luck!!


----------



## sarahjayney (Dec 6, 2010)

HI wow a BFP in early morning!! Congrats Aleebee!!  
I woke at 5.30 am yesterday & tested!! Couldn't get back to sleep after that anyway. Even though it was a BFN. Set me up really well for the day ahead - NOT! 
BFN this am too. Now 10dp2dET. Reading some of your posts my OTD seems really early compared to those who have blasts put back. They have put my OTD for Sat 3rd which is 2w post EC. Some of you seem to be 2w post 5dET. Which would make me think I just need to hang on a bit longer to be sure as my little embiew were teeny when they put them back. So there's still a little ray of hope in there somewhere...

xx


----------



## Aleebee (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi All

Molawob/Canuck- thnaks very much x 
Aussie- Yes completely amazing, can't stop smiling, thank god work know cause i've been next to useless all day 
Beebo- Thanks, yes my mum was over the moon, don't know how i will ever thank her 
Faithhope- My only syptom is the lack of bleeding, i've been pee'ing constantly (but prob due to the stoopid amount of water i'm drinking) and i have a strange stitch like pain occasionally low down in my right hand sides, but i know this might sound silly but i just felt it had worked this time, obvs theres always that element of doubt and worry you have but i had no sore boobs,no cramping, nothing really to tell

And to everyone else, i've got everything crossd for everyone, paraying for some more BFP's we've all waited long enough now and our time has got to come xx PMA PMA PMA

Ally


----------



## XandersMom (Dec 3, 2009)

sRAHJANEY, MY otd IS EXACTLY THE SAME TIME AS YOURS AFTER ec. i THINK SOME JUST DO IT LIKE THAT.
oops, couldn't be bothered to re-type sorry x x


----------



## XandersMom (Dec 3, 2009)

Aleebee - many congrats hun, wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months x


----------



## XandersMom (Dec 3, 2009)

only quickees from me tonight  busy mad day and need my bed! I seem to have nothing in the day and then in the evening I get some cramps, but not had anymore twingeing since the other day. Also I forgot to take my progyluton tablet this morning  feel awful that I missed at and hoping it hasn't done any damage. Got a sore back and not if thats from carrying my little boy or af on way. Still on knicker watch and 9dp2dt today. still feel it will be BFN.


----------



## TataZ (Feb 17, 2012)

hello ladies. 
Congrats to all BFPs on this thread, great news!

Just wanted to update you as I had OTD today. It is BFN. I tested yesterday with HPT and it was BFN as well. But as my AF hadn't arrived yet, there was still some hoping that the test might have been wrong or something... But today got a confirmation after my blood test. Don't know what I am feeling now. Couldn't stop crying yesterday evening. Still had to be at work yesterday all day and today too, my BFN call from the clinic happened when I was at a meeting!... I don't know how I managed the rest of the meeting still pretending to be ok and talking about work like it mattered to me...

Sorry for the me post. Good luck to all waiting for your OTDs.


----------



## SalsaC76 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies..

Can I join you please... I know quite alot of you lovely ladies from the October/November thread 

I am currently 5dp 5dt... Having a bit well quite a bad off day today TBH... I really want to test early but I am scared in case it's bad news.. Is there anyone that has the had the same timeline as me and tested early? if so what day did you do it on??

Well I'll look forward to seeing those  's and devastated for us when i see the  's....

Hope your all having a lovely evening

Love SALSA xxx 

CAN I BE ADDED TO THE HOF... EC 22/10 ET 27/10 OTD 08/11


----------



## Aleebee (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey Salsa

I had 5day blasts put back and tested 10 pdt, so 15 dpo and got a BFP, i personally wouldnt test before 14dpo, but only went on this because thats when my previous clinc had us testing and i felt confident that the result would be accurate (+ was being a bit mardy that nurture wanted me to wait 16 days past transfer so on 5 days blasts that was a 3ww erm....... nope!!)

Its really difficult beacause you just want to know don't you but each to their own i personally didn't want to risk it too early and get a false negative and the devastation i would have felt to then only go on to get a true posistive a few days later but the waiting was killing me, now i have a different one waiting until OTD so i can ring the clinic and be all happy!!  

Aleebee x


----------



## SalsaC76 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Aleebee..


Did you get a BFP on your 10PT... Congrats BTH xx


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Evening ladies

Just a quick one from me tonight and hopefully get chance to catch up properly tomorrow. I'm 8dp3dt today and caved this afternoon and got a  . Was very shocked as was expecting a bfn this early. I did a first response early response as that is the most sensitive and got the faintest of lines. So I decided to do a clearblue digital aswell expecting a bfn with that but got a pregnant 1-2 weeks!!
I was so sure we'd had our quota of bfp's. Just praying so hard that this is our sticky one! 
Still have to test on otd and let my clinic know but I'm booked in to the the consultant at the miscarriage clinic on 19th Nov so not long to wait


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies


Sweeping some      around the room

TataZ so sorry to read your news honey   

Aleebee wow fab news

 for tomorrows testers Briony, Molawob, Beebo, BabyJeano, XandersMom and Aussieinengland

Sending  and          all around

Donna


----------



## missnicky (Sep 24, 2012)

hi ladies,

lovely to see more BFP's congrats to all so pleased for you all x

so sorry for the BFN's sending   to  you all.

nite 

nic x x x


----------



## Leah66 (Dec 14, 2011)

I just wanted to say Hi and massive   to the   ladies, wishing you a fantastic future ahead. 
Lets hope the   positive news continues on this thread.  

I've been lying low trying to ignore the    !!! But I have been reading everyone's messages everyday. I'm now on my 1ww!  I'm trying to accept that what will be will be, there is not much I can do now!. 
I have felt pretty normal, i have sore (.)(.) but that's it really, and I had that on my Negative cycle's so I'm sure it's just from the botty bombs!   
Still   and stay  . I will test early but I'm not sure when yet!!!   

Lots of   to the BFN's.. it's so hard and no one truely understands unless they have been there, I have twice already and still don't know what to say.. I'm sorry and I hope you have your family and good support around you.


----------



## XandersMom (Dec 3, 2009)

Morning all, congrats to all the BFP's, wishing you lots of sticky glue x x

AFM - 10dp2dt and BFN   Supposed to have my blood test today but I moved it to tomorrow as easier for me. Pointless going really but they need it for their records. I knew from 5dpt that it hadn't worked, it's amazing our intuition!! hugs x


----------



## shell4roy (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi girls

Just tested 2 days early & its a negative for me

Will test again Sunday but dont think it will change. I'm devastated as was our last chance.

Shell


----------



## Briony :-) (Aug 23, 2011)

Mornin ladies, Im so sorry for all the BFN's and happy for all the BFP's.
Wel today is my OTD and im happy to say ive got a   , happy to say the least just pray it now sticks xxx


----------



## sarahjayney (Dec 6, 2010)

Congrats Briony!
So sorry Shell - i know how you feel. This was our last shot. 11dp2dET for me today BFN 
Have official blood test tomorrow to confirm. So upset.
PMA for everyone else xxx


----------



## sarahj820 (May 23, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about the BFN.  This is such a hard thing to go through.  Thinking of you all, I have no idea how you feel (yet).  Take care of yourselves

Congrats to those with a BFP, that is fab news and really pleased for you.  Look after yourselves and that little fetus.

AFM I got the POAS bug, I'm only 7dp2dt so I knew it would be a BFN but still feel disappointed.  I'm feeling really negative today, I think its because I don't have any symptoms except tender (.) (.) from progesterone.  However, when I did have symptoms I was worrying it was a bad sign.  You can't win.  This is the hardest 2 weeks of my life and I am only half way through.  I thought it would be easier today as surely now I am on the countdown, but I have a day off from work and DH is working so its all I can think about.  I've also got the whole weekend to myself to think about things.

Sorry about negative post.  Sending      to everyone still waiting
x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

sorry for the BFN's-I know how painful they are  

Congrats to the BFP's  

AFM I am 8DP 5DT and so far my boobs are killing me, have indigestion and I am having very vivid dreams/nightmares. I am getting to the stage where I want to know but I am staying in my PUPO bubble right til the end.

I have the clinic's Meditest (never had this one before, it was Clearview the last two times) which are 20MUI in strength but First Response seems to be the way to go because having been under the impression they were 10mui in strength, I have just read they are even mre sensitive than that-'The First Response Early Pregnancy Test is the most trusted early pregnancy test on the market today and with its unrivalled 6.3mlU sensitivity it is the most sensitive early pregnancy test available'

Must go and get some   as I have resisted buying any...


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Ladies Can i join you all please?

Some of you i already know from Rockets thread....good luck ladies.

Im currently 2dp5dt from a FET. *OTD 13/11/12*. Since yesterday afternoon i have started with cramping that have got stronger today and also i have some shooting pains (not overly painful) from a specific spot..just preying this is all posotive!!     

I look forward to seeing all your BFP's this next week or so.


----------



## Pretty please (Oct 18, 2009)

Room for another?!!!!!! I'm 4dp3dt on my 5th, and final round of ivf.  I've also got cramps and some sorer pains so hoping its not af on its way.  I have been a Seriel tester in the past and been demented by it, so trying to hold off as long as possible this time! I had 8 clicks of oveltrienne (bad spelling!) - does anyone know how long it takes to get out your system? X


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Lynz and Pretty please, i have had niggly tummy since transfer 11 days ago and i got a    yesterday,good luck ladies   xxx


----------



## Fat girl slim (Oct 23, 2012)

Well done monkey and naddie   news guys.

   to all the bfn much love to you all xxxx

I just tested a day early and could cry again


----------



## XandersMom (Dec 3, 2009)

Faithope said:


> sorry for the BFN's-I know how painful they are
> 
> Congrats to the BFP's
> 
> ...


Thats really interesting to know faithhope, thanks for sharing. I have been using some clearblue tests the old ones with the cross when you get bfp, they are 25mui. I must get some frer for my next cycle I think as they sound so much better, maybe a couple of the clearblue digital ones that show in weeks too 

Many congrats to the BFPs, I am so jealous 

I have my OTD tomorrow, well really it was today but we have a family beach day planned for tomorrow morning so I wanted to go and do the test sat afternoon so I wouldn't be miserable in the morning (because thats when the Dr wud have called me if I did the test Fri). I won't hear from the Dr until Sunday afternoon and am thinking of telling her to e-mail me the result because even though I am prepared for the BFN I know I will burst into tears on the phone and make a fool of myself.

Good luck everyone else testng tomorrow x x x fingers are crossed for you all


----------



## Molawob (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Ladies

So sorry to read about the BFNs..so so hard...look after yourselves, take time out and focus on the next go.

After 2 BFNs myself, I am still finding it hard to register that it has worked for us this time. Repeated the POAS this morning as out was our OTD and we are officially   

I am 38 tomorrow so is the best birthday present ever.  

Here's to the next 2WW until scan day passing quickly

Love to all

Jo x


----------



## divegirl99 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hiya,

Any chance I can join in.
Had a 5day blasto FET yesterday, got some cramplike twinges today so hoping that's a good thing.  

Here's to the 2ww  

xx


----------



## XandersMom (Dec 3, 2009)

The best birthday present ever hey Jo!!! Many congrats, wishing you sticky glue and a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Naddie - Thank you for the welcome and a massive congrats on your BFP...im hoping im not too far behind you  

PrettyPlease - Good luck hun , i also have cramps...am hoping its all good.

FatGirl - So sorry about your bfn, fully understand how you are feeling   

Molawob - Congratulations on your BFP, i imagine you are on   right now 

Divegirl - I also have a fet blast transfer..mine was weds but started with cramps day after. Im hoping its a positive sign as until then i had no pains whatsoever or side effects from drugs. 

Xandersmum - Sorry about your bfn hun,   you get your bfp next cycle hun xx

AFM - Cramping has eased off now, but i intend to chillax the whole weekend whilst embabies snuggle in


----------



## UK-Canuck (Sep 3, 2011)

Afternoon lovely ladies

FaithHope - that's interesting about First Response!  My local Boots had 3 for the price of 2 test packets this week, so got the three and as OTD is Monday figured that I'd use them Sat, Sun & Monday, and was figuring I could manage a -ve test on Sat or Sun hoping that the test wasn't sensitive to pick up the bfp that early, but now sounds like it will be - eeeek!!

Oh well what will be will be     .

Thinking of you all with your BFPs, BPNs and everyone else who is still waiting like me.  

Lots of love and   to everyone whatever stage you're at.
Canuck xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

I have also seen this today and it seems too good to be true http://www.firstresponsefertility.com/our-products/early-results-pregnancy why so cheap??

/links


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Faithope - Are you going to buy some? They are super cheap!


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*lynzb* I am very tempted  just seems too cheap, hope they aren't out of date soon or something like that  and I have just noticed that they will be sent second class, taking up to 7 working days, bit late as I need them in 3 days


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Faithope - I have just ordered some as they were a sponsored site when i googled it. Hopefully mine will be here Monday n i can let you know what they like if you want to wait?


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes let me know if they are any good   If I don't have a BFP this time, I will need them for ICSI after Christmas


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi girls 

Congrats to all those with BFP  and big hung to those with BFN  

Can anyone tell me have they had any kind of mucous throughout and got a BFP? 

@ Naddie i keep getting tummy ache too !!!! Xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Wishing Lynzb, Pretty Please and Divegirl99 a warm welcome to the thread 

Briony and Molawob  on your BFP's

to tomorrows official testers Fat Girl Slim, Xandersmom, SarahJayney and Iwantababynow    

 all around

Donna


----------



## missnicky (Sep 24, 2012)

hi Ladies,

congrats to more BFP's, really happy for you all x x x 

so sorry to hear there have been more BFN's sending big  x x x 

2 more days to go for me still hoping and praying  

night ladies and good luck to everyone still waiting x x x


----------



## Tots (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi ladies 
Can I join. I had 1 blastocyst transferred on the 29th Oct and my OTD is 10th Nov.

Congratulations to all those with BFP's hopefully I will be joining you soon.
Big   to those with BFN. Im so very sorry.

To all those still waiting   for BFP for you all. 

Xxx


----------



## Iwantababynow (Mar 31, 2012)

Morning everyone! 

Been up all night as today is my OTD, Done 2 tests and I am sooooooo happy I got a BFP!

Still doesn't feel real! Feel shocked but excited!

Now is the wait to see if its twins! 

Congratulations to those who have also had BFP's and   to those that got BFN's

Xxxxxxx


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Can I join you? I had DEFET 2 blastocysts transferred at PFC in Prague on 1st Nov and this cycle is with full immunes treatment from Dr Gorgy so I am hoping that will make all the difference. I will have a beta hcg test on 12th Nov and I will get my progesterone tested as well as it was low when I had my last m/c.

Congrats to Iwantababynow for your BFP.

 to all the BFNs.

Best wishes

Njr26


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Congratulations to everyone that's got a  

Lets hope its an easier few months ahead of us. 

Big    and thoughts are with the ladies that got bfn, i know how it feels and yous will have your time soon xxx


----------



## luckytia (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ladies, 

this is all new to me. Im on my first attempt of ivf and had the et on mon 29th oct. I have been told to do a preg test on the 15th nov  . I had a 1 embryo transfer of 6 cells with slight fragmentation. Does anyone know if this has ever been succesful for anyone, im so nervous and the time is dragging. I all you ladies get your positive results   xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

BFN for me ladies (a very stark negative, no hint of a line, no evap, nothing), tested 2 days early, it won't change in the next few days as we had a blast put back. Also my symptoms disappeared overnight, no boob soreness, no indigestion, no sickness, all gone. Think embie tried it's best to cling on but lost the fight at the last hurdle  

Thanks for all the support xx


----------



## Fat girl slim (Oct 23, 2012)

good luck everyone xx


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Faithope, so sorry for your BFN   Take time out to heal. Having looked at your signature, have you had any testing why you had m/c before. I had 2 m/c in the last year and paid for testing and feel like I have some answers now. Feel free to pm me if you want.

Luckytia, craziness and time dragging on is normal in the 2WW.  Quality of embryo is just one of many factors with a BFP. Some people have good embryos a nd end up with BFN and others have poor embryos and end up with BFP. Try not to worry about it and keep your mind busy, catch up on books, movies etc. Plan to do some nice things and don't sit still for 2 weeks as it is important to keep the blood circulating. I eat 5 brazil nuts a day and a small glass of pineapple juice to help with implantation. I have a lot of medication to take as well with my immune issues. 3 injections a day, one done in my bum by DH, not too bad considering it is a 2 inch needle. I am black and blue from the clexane injections though. 

I had indigestion yesterday but I expect it is too early for such symptoms to be anything other than the medication as I am only 2dp5dt. It is probably the estrofem.

So sorry Fat girl slim for your BFN.  

Best wishes

Njr26


----------



## Leah66 (Dec 14, 2011)

Good morning..

 early tester over here!!!  

Ok I confess, I tested super early yesterday and got a clear BFN.. This morning I found myself poas again   and I may be wishful thinking but I'm sure I can see the faintest of faint BFP lines, I mean if I squint and use a magnifying glass   I'm sure there is a second line!.

It's hard to get excited as its not clear, this is my 3rd and last attempt. OTD is still 1week away!! 
please blow me bubbles for luck, send me sticky vibes    


 to all the   I hope to be joining you soon


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Leah66

How many days past ET are you? It seems very early to be testing a week early. It could be a BFP if your hcg levels are high, how many embryos did you have put back?

Blowing babydust your way.

Best wishes

Njr26


----------



## luckytia (Nov 2, 2012)

Faith hope and fat girl slim- i am so sorry to hear about you bfn my thoughts are really with you today. massive   xxxxxxx

njr_26 - Thanks soo much for your response, i think i was a bit down as most people I have read about have had more cells and 5day transfers where as mine was a 3 day. I had 15 eggs collected and 12 mature, 6 fertilised but they only would put one back due to my age which i dont understand as im 31 and not getting any younger,lol. I really do want this to work soo much and im trying to keep busy but the only thing on my mind is embies haha. Its nice to have someone around the same stage as me as i feel sometimes im the only one in the world going through it which clearly isnt the case. Are you still having to have 3 injections a day through your 2ww. I am on metformin as i have pcos and the pesaries which are driving me crazy  . Aaawww i do feel for you all bruised up, things us women have to go through eh lol, ur hubby sounds supportive which is fantastic and i really do hope you get you bfp. you wwill have to keep me updated on how your ding and if you ever need to chat i shall be around. xxx

leah 66 - I have been so tempted myself and can see myself being guilty of the same offence hahaha. Dont let this get you down as all it takes is an extra few hours to change to a positve, il be   for you xxx


----------



## Leah66 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi njr_26

I'm 9dp3dt, I don't know why my 2ww is actually 16 days! 
I had 2 put back this time.  on my other cycles I opted for 1 but as we failed 2 cycles already and this is our last chance we took the big dive and went for 2!  Really hope it has paid off  

Note to early testers, try and wait as long as possible!  as I simply don't know what to think!. 
I'm going to test every other day now in hope that the line gets darker and more clear!.
 praying I can announce a BFP properly soon!

Well I'm going to "try" and take my   mind off things although its looking impossible!!!


----------



## Leah66 (Dec 14, 2011)

Lucky tai.. 6 cells is great, lots of ladies get pregnant with 2-4 cells, and some who have blastocysts don't work out!.  The sad thing with this journey is there are no garuntees, it's so difficult  

Stay positive, there is no reason for it not to work    

My advise for testing early is only do it maybe 1-2 days before your OTD as you will get more of a clear result, at the minute I'm stuck in limbo!!!


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Leah66,

My clinic always tells you to test 17 days after transfer which is a very long wait. I have only tested a day early on both occasions I have had BFP, but sadly these both ended in m/c. This time I am doing a blood test on 11dp5dt which will give me a trua outcome. I may testwith first response but pee sticks are very unreliable as they can be influenced by the amount of liquid in your urine and how long it was since you last had a wee. I am going to London for my blood test as my immune clinic is in London and I will have to wait 4 hours for the result and have intralipids if it is positive. Could you pay for a private hcg test? There are lots of places that do them, where are you based?

Luckytia, I have PCOS also and am on 1500mg Glucopharge which is slow release metformin. I must rattle with all the supplements and medication I am on: Pregnacare, B complex vitamins 100mg, calcium, bee propolis, royal gelly, 5mg folic acid, 50mg B6, 1mg B12, 1000mg Vit C, 50ug Vit D3, Omega 3 EPA & DHA, 30mg iron tablets. Immune medication 40mg prednisolone, 60mg clexane (40mg am and 20mg pm), Estrofem 3 tablets daily, utrogestan (progesterone) pessaries 2 times a day, Prontogest 100mg injection in oil pm, baby asprin 75mg, levothyroxine 25mg in morning. Immune testing and treatment has cost us ££££s on top of IVF but I feel it is worth it given DE seem to get me pregnant, but my silly body attacks the embryos. I have do these injections for at least 12 weeks and clexane til wk 31, if I am lucky enough to get this far.

Best wishes

Njr26


----------



## luckytia (Nov 2, 2012)

leah66 - thanx for the post. Its hard not too look into things to much isnt it lol. I really do hope you get your positive reading asap and stops you worrying  . Il be   for you until it shows and im quite sure it will do. il be sending you lots n lots of     and keep me updated as il be dying to know aswell for you . goodluck sweetie xxx 

njr_26 -   you are on a lot of medication but im sure this is your time. If i had a magic wand id be defo waving it for you rite now as you deserve for this to happen. Im sure you will get that far so not long to go now and you get you little bundle of joy or a few little bundles,haha. you sound quite positve which im sure will also be good for you. If only we could purchase a new body online  , mine would be on next day delivery as we speak hahaha. goodluck to you also sweetie xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Welcome to njr_26 and Luckytia 

Faithope and fat girl slim   

I would echo what Leah66 has said about early testing 

iwantababynow 

Just a heads up ladies, i will be offline during the week next week, so any updates will be done when i return 

Really hoping to see some BFP 

I will update the board tomorrow evening 

Donna


----------



## PEANUT1991 (Jul 17, 2012)

Dear All,

I would like to join the 2ww November thread/board. This is my 5th DIUI. 

I was inseminated on 31st Oct day 12 at Ciconia, Denmark.9I don't know whether this is a good thing or a bad thing to be inseminated on Halloween!

(I was last inseminated on 4th Oct at a Polish clinic but couldn't use them this cycle as it was closed on 1st November which is a bank holiday called All Saints). As you can all imagine you don't wish to risk being sat in a hotel room during your fertile time!

Had the LH surge on day 11 morning with clear blue digital test and had IUI next day. Follicle was 18 mm (could see on screen) which was a relief as read from clear blue info you can release an egg within 24 to 36 hours after LH surge and I couldn't fly out to Denmark until early Wedneday morning 24 hours later.

My endometrium lining was 10.5mm which was good as informed it should be over 8mm.
However , as a an anxious woman, I asked the dr how does he know this is the dominant follicle and I haven't already released an egg or a previous follicle hasn't already burst yet. He said he would be able to see the corpus luteum. However, I have read that the corpus luteum can end up looking like a cyst that can be mistaken for a follicle.

Am very negative.Only had 1 insemination so hoping the follicle did eventually burst and release an egg and there was still sperm around to fertilise it. 

My next period is due Sat 17th November. If not arrived I will test then, The clinic gave me a free pregnancy test so may do a sneaky test Friday 16th November, but think that makes it worst as when you get the period after the negative test all hope is gone for that cycle.

Hw do you add inforamtion to your profile - I see evrybody has their attempts in Pink such as date of fertility treatment sometimes where. Is this the signature art of teh forum profile? 

I would like to add I am a low AMH. Is another worry and stress as am only 32. 

I realised it was low after posting it on here not realising it was bad and also doing my own research, trying to understand why the 4th IUI had failed. Well ,since posting my negative last month, I dropped the lab result off at my GP and I have a referral to a UK gynaecologist to investigate my low AMH. It is very upsetting that I have lived all my life in the UK yet have been having to seek information and health from Polish and Danish gynaecologists!

I had spoken to a different GP after my 3rd IUI who I feel fobbed me off a bit so I left it at that changed clinics abroad as was thinking it was my original clinic not doing it properly (think now it is partly to do with low ovarian reserve) , had HSG abroad- normal, and all obligatory tests they require. 

At a loss but have seen a person here took her 7 IUIs to get a positive preg test.I think it equates to 7 months of trying naturally in a relationship. 

Again I arrived run down for my IUI. Does anyone know whether colds and being run down can affect conception? Has anyone flalen pregnant when they know they weren't too well at the time?

Good luck to everyone and hope you're wtwo weeks fly by!


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Peanut- i had my egg transfer halloween too...my otd is 13th..bit of a theme here! 
I am also poorly..have almost lost my voice n been coughing really bad...have been worried also about this cycle working because if it. 

For your signature go to Profile at top then its the 3rd one down...something forum x


----------



## sarahjayney (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi ladies 
Afraid it's a  for us, as suspected 
Hope some of you have better news.
We'll be taking some time out now to think & pray about where we go from here.
Thanks for all your support.
Sarah x


----------



## PEANUT1991 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Lynzb,

Lol! I have just checked the calendar, thank goodness for that the 13th for you is a Tuesday!! I am not superstitious but thought of all the days of the year fancy having an IUI on Halloween! You hear mothers talk about their young children being little monsters at times!


Thanks for the directions to add the background to attempts. Think at this rate, I 'll needing a page soon!

Good Luck!


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

so sorry sarahjayney
not been online as had a bad migraine and sickness on wed pm, so went home from work sick! 
i'm surviving the 2WW just about - i'm not feeling positive about it, no symptoms like last time, so feeling its not good news, though i shouldn't symtpom watch - need to hold hope till OTD on 10th. 
if negative, i'm not giving up,going to look into serum - highly recommended by lots of people, as i will need to know why it hasn't worked.
clinic last time said it was just one of those things, no reason  - lining and ET good.
Deb


----------



## Becksiow (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I'd like to join you all as I have had 2 embies popped back in today, both of good 8 cell quality and another waiting to get to 5 day on Monday to see if suitable for freezing.  I have a testing date of two weeks today and am going to try and take it as easy as possible.

Good luck to all the ladies waiting for a result.

Becks x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Welcome to Peanut1991 and Becksiow

SarahJayney sending    so sorry x x

Missnicky, Shell4Roy and Aleebee  for OTD tomorrow

Another day down, one day closer ladies



Donna


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Sarahjayney, so sorry for your BFN. Take some time out and then plan what you will do next.  

Hi to Peanut1991 and Beckslow.

Deblovescats, migraine and sickness could be a symptom? Don't give up hope yet. Have heard good things about Serum too. If you are not feeling your clinic is trying anything new with you it is time to save money and time and go somewhere else. I feel like I wasted 2 years with CRM in Coventry as they  only told us we had poor embryos which were unlikely to work due to my age after having taken £5000 off us for 2 extra IVFs. Treatment abroad I have found is much more personal and more like a holiday with IVF as an extra. Serum also does immune treatment which is good if you are getting no success as there must be a reason why things aren't working.

Babydust to everyone.

Njr26


----------



## Hopeful Lady! (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello ladies,

Just thought I'd share my 2ww, I had EC on 29.10.12 & ET on 31.10.12 (so possibly another little halloween treat!   ) my OTD is 14.11.12 & I'm already struggling to cope with the wait as patience is definitely not one of my virtues. 

A big congrats to all those with good news so far & hugs to those who are still waiting for their treats!

Rach xx


----------



## XandersMom (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi quickie from me, 12 days passed transfer and BFN on hpt. Didn't have blood test yesterday as stoopid Dr hadn't left an order for it so the clinic wouldn't do it   Anyway quick question, can the cyclogest make your af stay away? mine hasn't started yet and I am 14 days past ov and this is when it would normally start. I have asked the Dr if I should stop taking the meds. I'm not going for a blood test as its really made me angry that I wasted my time getting there yesterday plus I was all hyped up ready for it etc. Plus this is the same brand HPT I used on my last pg when I had a very strong line on 14dpo so I know its reliable and it truly is a BFN for me.
Good luck to everyone else testing, thank you all for your support and although I hope I never chat with any of you on here again(because you'll all be pregnant  ) maybe I will chat to some of you when I start again in 112 days time (yeah cos thaTS HOW LONG MY CYCLES ARE!!!)
hugs x


----------



## shell4roy (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi girls

Otd today & still a BFN. inconsolable now.

Shell x


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Shell4roy & xandersmum - so sorry, its heart wrenching.  

Hopefullady- i had ET same day as you...my otd is on the unlucky 13th though. Am preying the halloween turns out to be a great date to transfer xx


----------



## linz (Jan 12, 2007)

Did hpt yesterday pm and got bfn. otd is 6th. Wishing for a bfp but its not looking very hopeful is it


----------



## linz (Jan 12, 2007)

Shell4Roy and xandersmum, really sorry for your bfns thinking of you both x


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi ladies - can I join you?

I'm 2dp3dt today, had an 8cell and a 6cell put back on Friday- bit nervous at making the decision for the 6 cell-er but they made it sound unlikely it'd go to blast and be freezable so we though best to put it back just in case it's the one that will work!  

So many BFN just on this page - ladies, I'm so sorry   

Hopeful lady, my OTD is the same as you even though my collection was a day after you   it's a good day for us!

Looking forward to hearing all your stories

x


----------



## Aleebee (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi all

So sorry for all the BFNs that seem to be around at the moment, praying for everyone still on their 2ww, I've not benn on for a couple of days but just to follow on from my early testing result on thurs (15dpo) when I got my bfp,
it's now my OTD and I tested again just so I can confidently ring the clinic in the morning and not have to bare faced lie if they ask when I did it lol I got another BFP on a cbd which read 2-3 weeks so has gone up from the last test on Thursday at least that's encouraging!! 

The 2ww is the worst and even though I'm sooooo lucky to be in the place I am the worries have just shifted to a different place..... Praying for my sanity  

A x


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Xandersmom and all the other ladies with BFN, i will see you next time around. BFN for me. Not giving up on my dream. 

xxx


----------



## Gully123 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi there. I'd love to join this thread. Just had my first ET yesterday. 6 cell, slow growing one but really hoping it sticks! This is our first IVF. I have really low AMH, just turned 38 last week. So many tablets to remember t take! Beta HCG prego test is on 17/11. Sending sticky vibes and baby dust to all!


----------



## Shell42 (Oct 10, 2012)

Shell4roy, xanders mom and sarahjayney, so sorry about you BFN. 

Linz, don't give up hope yet. I'm also on another thread (over 40s in 2 ww) and I posted yesterday about getting BFNs - (although I have been testing ridiculously early) and one of the ladies in that group told me about another lady who got a BFN but then got a BFP at 16 DPO. 

AFM trying to control the urge to POAS to see if my early BFNs will eventually turn into a BFP but not feeling very optimistic at the moment. Up until this morning I had really swollen and tenders boobs which I know can be caused by the dreaded cyclogest pessaries, but as boobs don't hurt at all today I have convinced myself it means I was pregnant and now I am not. The 2 ww has sent more more crazy than any of the hormones on the injections. My Test date at the clinic is not until 9th November so I guess I needs to stop this over analysis of what's going on with my body and keep praying for a miracle until then. 

sarahj820 not seen you on here for a while, I think we have same OTD so I hope everything is going well for you. 

Enjoy the rest of the weekend ladies


----------



## sarahj820 (May 23, 2012)

Hi Shell, sorry, I have been reading but not had much to post. Only be quick as on my phone. I gave in and tested early on fri 7dp2dt and it was a bfn. I knew it would be as it was too early but was so disappointed and felt really down. Been feeling more positive since yesterday as started feeling nauseous (I was sick after trigger) and did a little sneaky cheap test today, there was a faint line but not getting my hopes up. Hope ur ok. R u managing not to test early? It's so hard.

To those that have got bfn I am SO sorry. Please take care of yourselves and take time to recover and then start focusing on the future. Ur time will come I am sure.

To those with bfp, congrats. Really pleased for u. Hoping I can join u on Friday


----------



## missnicky (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

i'm so glad to say I got a BFP this morning, still in complete shock as i was convinced it hadn't worked, my boobs were really sore for the first 4 days and then they pretty much stopped so thought it was just the drugs and i have had what i thought were period pains pretty much since ET, so i am now just keeping everything crossed that my little bean stays where it is  x x x

shell4roy,xandersmom & sarahjayney  - i am so truly sorry for you , sending you massive massive   & love x x x 

aleebee - congratulations on your BFP x x x

sending lots and lots of       to everyone x x x 

don't give up hope ladies x x x 

nic xxx


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Missnicky - congrats hunni xx


----------



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

I my test day is this Friday, I done a sneeky test today and it was a negative. Does anyone think it's too early to test? It's been 7 days since egg transfer. Xx


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Xleannex- far too early hun....i always test early n disappoint myself too...who o why do we do it ?


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

so sorry shell and xanders - i'm still plouging on with 2WW, OTD on 10th.
My ET wa almost halloween - 30th. Has anyone seen Corrie - with Tina doing ET on 31st for surrogacy! quite a coincidence
thanks njr - i'm hoping you could be right about the symptoms - i'll know on sat! 
clinic said to ring on the mon as clinic closed on sat, and to continue meds over the weekend whatever the results
i do think i need a more personal touch now, so going to def look into serum.
my follow up appt at last tx lasted all of 5 mins - no suggestions, said everything ok, but obviously not.
I've been having a relaxing day watching DVDs and spending time with one of my fur babies who's a softie
Deb


----------



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

Just keep on worrying because my symptoms I was having have kinda disappeard  is there anyone anyone else 7 days into there 2ww?  Xx


----------



## Snowy81 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi all.

Congrats to those with BFP so far this month and sending lots of    to those with BFN.

Hope you don't mind me joining you, I had EC 24 Oct and 1 8 cell embie transferred on 27 Oct with test date 7 Nov (2 weeks from egg collection), although now I am wondering if my test date is too early as seeing lots of people with later dates.  Sarah and Shell, I see you both had EC same day as me and have test dates of 9th - maybe I should wait until 9th   

Sending lots of    to those in 2ww

xx


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Deb- i had ET on halloween am hoping tinas transfer is a sign  

Xleannex - lots dont have symptoms, doesnt mean it hasnt worked. Got everything crossed for u. 

Snowy- i have noticed date differs too...some because they had 3dt instead of 5dt but others im not sure why x


----------



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

Hiya, thank you for the support   I've been having like a light pink stain on the tissue when I go to the loo my cramps have calmed down to not that many and my boobs arnt that sore anymore   it's driving me nuts !! Xx


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Xleannex the spotting is a fab sign of implantation eeeeeeeek x


----------



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

I really hope so Lynzb!! Only time will tell. Has anyone tested earlier then the date there meant to?? Xx


----------



## Leah66 (Dec 14, 2011)

Xleannex,.. Yes and I strongly advise you not to!  

Maybe a day before is ok but I've just done 1week before my OTD, I had the faintest BFP line but its too faint to get excited over, I wish I had waited now as I'm just stuck in limbo! 
Im finding The 'maybe' is worse than the unknown!. 
All I can do now is pray that the line gets darker and more clear, but honestly the stress is not worth it,
  wait if you can!  

I hope i can announce a BFP soon     Xx


----------



## UK-Canuck (Sep 3, 2011)

Morning Lovely Ladies

I've just tested again this morning and it is still a BFN, but think I'm going to go in for a blood test tomorrow as I'm passing anyway and what to know for sure - so I can stop the flippin' pessaries!  Oh well at least I can get back to horseriding until we decide to go again.

Congratulations to the BFPs and    to the BFNs.

Lots of love and   to everyone
Canuck xx


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Uk-Canuck
I was on the tube on the way to work this morning and thinking 'I wonder how Uk-Canuck is' - so sorry to hear it is a BFN for you. It is good to get a blood test to double check because from all the stories on this website you never know what the blood test may reveal! Crazy process this is. I really loved your positivity over the 2WW and enjoyed all your posts. I wish you the best of luck in the future


----------



## Tots (Sep 27, 2012)

Morning all.

5 days to OTD and I'm slowly going 
I was coping well up until yesterday. I've had a much needed week off work so been enjoying the me time but yesterday I found myself becoming obsessed with fertility friends. I spent the whole day searching success stories trying to match my symptoms. I need to get a grip!!!
I'm not sure if I've coped well because I knew It was to early to test before otd but now that I'm reading ff you can get an early reading, that I'm becoming impatient.

I'm so tempted to test wed (3 days before OTD) it's DH bday and if we got a BFP it would be amazing. The best birthday present ever! The flip side if its a bfn then it's going to ruin the day... I know I'm going to have to hold off as its not fair to do that to DH.

For those that are on the 2ww - please share tips on how your coping without going  or testing early.

Big  to those with bfn. I'm so very sorry that it didn't work out for you.

Congratulations for those with BFP. Great news. Enjoy!

 and  to you all. Xxx

Donna Marie can you add me please - my OTD is 10th November


----------



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

Feeling extremely low today   everyone seems to be having symptoms... I don't have none other then this horrible brown stain when I go to the Lou!! I really don't feel positive about this cycle, my test is this Friday but I just know its going to come back negative! Xx


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Xleannex- i was just saying to my mates i wud feel more positive if i had spotting....you have got that, its a brill sign of implantation. Xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

lynz was your frostie a blast or a 3 day ?


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

I had 2x blasts put back...1 had 80% cell survival rate and the other 70%. X


----------



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

Lynzb just feel really negative about it, how do I know it's spotting and not my period coming? I have no sore breasts or pains in belly I get the odd pain in my cervix :/ and cramping in my legs... Like a period is coming  ! Xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

lynz right well i had a 3 day trans and tested negative 7 days later and positive 10 days later. 
you had a 5 day trans 5 days ago? so STOP PANICKING! at that stage i was still testing negative. _if_ you had the same pattern as me you'd be negative on '5 days later' (7 minus the 2 extra because of the blast) and positive on '8 days later' (10-2)

so you've got another three days of trying not to POAS.


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Xleannex - are you taking progestrone? If so that halts your af. Cramping and spotting is a very good sign. 

Goldbunny- we gonna test weds which will be a week after we had transfer. Because of boobs hurting im starting to feel quite positive so dont wanna ruin that feeling by getting a false bfn tomorrow x


----------



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

Lynzb no I'm not, just taking colic acid and pesteries I think that's how you spell it lol! Xx


----------



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

Gold bunny did you have many symptoms and when did you test positive?? X


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Arent your pessaries progestone? My first ivf which was bfp i had no symptoms other than slight af cramps. This 2ww is totally different to both of my last ones x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

hardly any symptoms except cramping and constantly feeling like AF about to arrive. (.)(.)'s a bit sore but not massively. lost control of body temperature mind you, got very hot and cold easily. and suddenly craved high calorie foods. but that isn't all that unusual! tested positive at 10dp3dt


----------



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

10dp is that counting from egg transfer? Xx


----------



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

Goldbunny I'm not to sure lol just know there pesteries n I hate the things! Make me feel so uncomfortable  xx


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Your pessaries generally are progestrone that should halt AF arriving. 
10dp is from transfer x


----------



## Becksiow (Jul 7, 2012)

Xleannex,

If your pessaries are called Cyclogest, then they are progesterone.  Yes they are uncomfortable and not pleasant to use, but fingers crossed (I know mine are) it will all be worth it.

Good luck and lots of baby dust x


----------



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

Im 8dpo5dt then lol  yeah as long as the pesteries help that's all that matters, are you doing front or back?? Haha !! Xx


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Feel free to ask any questions as I am a long way down this road and this is my 9th 2WW. 3IUIs, 3OEIVFs, 3DEIVFs. Yes the pessaries are progesterone and they are usually used with anything but a natural cycle as egg collection can interfere with the corpus luteum (empty egg shell) that produces it in your body. Also if you have FET it is vital you have progesterone as your body doesn't make as you have made no eggs that month.

Here is some information on ideal progesterone levels and what it does: http://repro-med.net/repro-med-site2/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=25&Itemid=54

Pessaries don't always halt the arrival of AF if your body doesn't absorb it properly. That has been my problem so I am going to test my progesterone level at my beta hcg on the 12th as last time it was low and I had m/c at 5 wks.

Progesterone can cause lots of pregnancy symptoms, like bloating and sore (.)(.)s so try not to read too much into symptoms. I have found it is best to keep busy, obviously being sensible about lifting etc, and keep your mind busy. Limit your FF time, I know it is hard, but you will drive yourself mad googling and looking for stories like your own. 

If you must test early then only do it the day before, not a whole week before as you will depress yourself and that is not good for PMA. A beta hcg is more certain but you will need to pay for that yourself if you are testing early. Remember that many people get no symptoms at all and still get BFP, so it's not over til OTD and sometimes hcg is slow starting and it is necessary to test every couple of days after that.

Hi to leanne, beckslow, lynzb, goldbunny, tots, loopee8, leah66, snowy81 and anyone else I may have missed.

Uk- canuck sorry to hear about your BFN, hope the blood test just shows a slow starter. 

AFM, I have just been a bit bloated and got cramp in the back of my thighs. Maybe I need to drink more water?

Babydust to everyone.

Njr26

/links


----------



## Becksiow (Jul 7, 2012)

Xleannex said:


> Im 8dpo5dt then lol  yeah as long as the pesteries help that's all that matters, are you doing front or back?? Haha !! Xx


Front, don't fancy back. How about you?


----------



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

Lol yeah same, apparently some people get constipated putting them in the back   haha! Xx


----------



## Becksiow (Jul 7, 2012)

Lol, I don't fancy shoving my finger up my bum to get the same results, so much more 'convenient' from the front don't you think 😊


----------



## Susieque44 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi all

Was hoping l could join you, test date is 20th nov - had my egg transfer today. One little 5 cell grade 2-3 none of my other eggs made it. This is my 7th attempt but l feel a lot more chilled this time maybe because I'm not holding much hope. But good luck to all xxx


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi ladies 

I'm scared it's my big day tomorrow !!!!!!!! Get the result if it's worked 

For the past few days I've been getting cramping on and off quite bad  and about 5 days ago I had some kind of creamy cervical mucus ! Had tummy ache on and off so scared its not worked  

Xxx


----------



## missnicky (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

Lynzb - thank you  

UK-Canuck - so sorry for your BFN, will be   for you that your blood test gives you the result you want  

Xleannex - i started with really sore boobs but this went away completely after about 4 days after ET (so thought the worst), i have had AF cramps at differing levels the whole time and was absolutely convinced i was BFN, i really battled with myself not to test early as i wanted to keep that little glimmer of hope as long as possible, but to my complete and utter surprise i got a BFP, i am still in shock now and have the urge to keep testing to be really sure it is real. don't give up hope and don't be hard on yourself, this is hard enough as it is but we all seem to insist on driving ourselves completely   i know i thought of nothing else the whole time!!!!!!! sending you   and hope you have a better day tomorrow x

Tots - i have been addicted to searching the internet and reading everything on FF also!! then my friend told me about a couple of free game sites called King.com & MyPlayCity.com, lots of easy games to play that you can get lost in for hours!!! i know its not everyones cup of tea but it helped me to forget myself for a while  

Leanne190 - hope your little bean is settling in ok x

Lottie9 - best of luck for tomorrow will have everything crossed for you x 

wishing everyone who is testing tomorrow all the luck in the world sending you all     

nic x x x 


/links


----------



## Snowy81 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi lottie, sending you lots of    for tomorrow.  When did you have transfer and was it a 2,3 or 5 day transfer.

Maybe the mucus is from pessaries?

I'm due to test on Wednesday, 11dp 3dt, which is early compared to many on here and have started af type cramps today with tummy ache. Trying to stay positive but its so hard. Really hoping these are good signs for us both.

Sending you lots of luck for tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else, have to say a few of mine have gone up.the rear to allow some naughty time with hubby! Before my hsg several months back I had to to an antibiotic one up the rear so that removed the gross factor!
   to everyone in this horrible limbo land.


----------



## Snowy81 (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry Nic, almost missed your post.  

Congrats that is fab news     

xx


----------



## julia3620 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello all,

I amlooking for som advice. I had a Frozen ET. It is great to get such clear information. My clinic had suggested that I have my BHCG tomorrow  (11dp5dt) and they have no asked me to wait to  test on Friday ( 15dp5dt).  and I am not  sure what to do. 

Any thoughts on how accurate  11dp5dt is? or shouldI wait until day 15?

Many thanks

Julia


----------



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi missnicky thank you for that that's made me feel a little more hopeful  this 2ww is driving us all  we all have been on a difficult journey just getting to this stage we all deserve bfp's .                      Congratulations missnicky on your bfp I'm really happy for you   xx


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Lottie9- good luck for tomorrow,   ur tummy pain was embie snuggling in further.

Leanne- congrats on being PUPO, them lower grade embies can become strong little ones with lots of peeps getting bfps from them. 

Julia- have the test n if ur not happy with result u cud stay on drugs n tesr again fri x


----------



## missnicky (Sep 24, 2012)

thanks Snowy81  

thanks Xleannex  

Keep the hope     x


----------



## Klarka (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello ladies,
can I join in please? Just had my FET today, which I hope will give us baby no. 3. I have two beautiful daughters from our first IVF (lucky, I know!) and we ended up with 4 extra embryos to freeze then. Well one of them is back with his/her mummy now! Very exciting again, though very different than first time around.

*Julia* every clinic is different. I had 5 days old embryos transferred and was told to wait at least 12, better 14 days to test. No way I am doing that though (tut tut)...


----------



## GMV5913 (Aug 18, 2012)

Morning ladies, I've just tested and I'm so happy that I got my BFP!!

Sending everyone   for your BFP's!!!   xx


----------



## Kerry Crabtree (Feb 19, 2007)

Otd arrived and its officially a


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

Morning ladies
Kerry and GMV I am delighted to say I am joining you!!!
I am in total shock and shaking all over. But I got a  
I am 39 and never had a positive pregnancy test so for the older ladies out there don't give up hope!!!

Lots of love to you all


----------



## Kerry Crabtree (Feb 19, 2007)

Yay!


----------



## linz (Jan 12, 2007)

Bfn


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Wahoooo to the 3 BFPs and a massive hug to Linz, dont give up xx


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi All 
6days past a 5dt today and its driving me mad, I wont test as dont want to be dissapointed rather think I am pupo at least until Friday. 

1-3 days after ET had pulling feeling, like af feeling in my womb and boobs have definatly grown (biggest I had for a long time) LOL, the past two days I have had a headache which wont go again. Do you think these are good signs? or are these all from the progestrone  ??

Sorry feeling very emotional today, like I wanna cry


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Dreamer- im also 6dp5dt and having same symptoms as you...my boobs are killing me. 
I did an internet cheapy yesterday n got a really slight line but darent believe in it yet as it cud be my mind playing tricks on me. We are testing tomorrow with FRER x


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Lynzb 
Thats sounds really postive    you are so brave to test I would have meltdown the emotional mood I am in today. I have warned hubby !!! 
Good louck for in the morning   
 Thanks for replying


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Dreamer- on sunday i was so down and negative, i was convinced it hadnt worked but at the moment im feeling positive. Tomorrow may be a whoe diff emotion...watch this space and good luck hun. 
Ps How come ur otd so early? X


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, I know !! I thought that when I seen your OTD. The clinic say as its a 5 day blast they test earlier so OTD is Friday but at the clinic so maybe they get a super early test. 
I   we both get a bfp 
I am still off work this week so just off for some retail therapy with my mum, will be back on later no doubt, as addited to FF as usual.


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh thats good, do u have bloods to test? 
 We both a get bfp. Enjoy your shopping trip hun x


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

No, they have given me a urine pot !! lovely for a morning sample   
xx


----------



## Leah66 (Dec 14, 2011)

to the   I think this is the most positive thread I've ever been on!   
Hopefully the good luck will spread to many others!.

As you know I was very naughty and tested 9dp3dt and I got the worlds faintest pink line!  
Well, I have tested everyday since then and the line has positively got darker each day!
My OTD is not till Saturday but I have spoken to my clinic (I needed to order more pessaries   )
and they have booked me in for my first ever pregnancy scan on the 26th!!!

It's still hard to believe and I can't bring myself to say the words "I'm pre_____"  
I will still test on my OTD just to be sure  

 everyone I'm   for more positive news for us all xxx


----------



## Susieque44 (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow congrats to all the Bfp - Linz massive hug stay strong xx

Looppe you give me hope i too have never had a positive test in 12 years but my little egg was not the best this time xx

So you ladies with the Bfp what's the best things to do ?? Did you have bed rest ?? I'm not even sure if l should drive lol .... Help 

Lots of love


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Ladies

I've not posted for a while, the 2ww has been horrendous. Congratulations to all the bfp's and huge hugs to the bfn's.

AFM - I tested at 8dp3dt (last thursday) and got a bfp, slightest line on frer and a 1-2 weeks on clearblue digital. I then had horrendous pains over the weekend and the spotting started on Sunday night! I got myself in a right state and expected the worst to happen again. However the spotting had stopped by yesterday morning and the pains have subsided. Today is OTD and got another BFP 2-3 weeks on clearblue!!! We have never got a 2-3 weeks on otd, always a 1-2 weeks so hoping that's a good sign. Booked in to see the miscarriage consultant on 19th Nov and scan with IVF clinic on 27th. Just hoping it goes smoothly now, we've never made it to first scan, praying for a sticky one  

Good luck to anyone else testing in the next few days


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Leeanne190
I had ET on a Monday morning, took the rest of the day off and was horizontal on the sofa all day, then I was back to work full time the next day. I don't do physical work, and am sat at a computer for 80% of my day, but I still work 9am to 6pm and get on the tube to commute etc etc. I needed the mental distraction to be honest. I just didn't run for the bus and didn't hurry around like I normally do, just took it gently as I could. I have no idea if this contributed, but that is what I did this cycle. i did the same last cycle and was a BFN, so who knows. What will be will be so don't beat yourself up over driving etc - I am sure driving is fine (unless driving stresses you out, in which case I wouldn't drive - avoid stress at all costs I say!)

best of luck to you

x


----------



## pinkbt (Dec 1, 2007)

Congratulations to all the BFPs!


I'm now 2 dp 5 dt and think getting a uti/ cystitis   ... Having quite a few twinges all day.


Was ridiculous and tested today - pretending to myself that to see if trigger gone.  No surprise was negative! Am a Poas addict... My dh thinks I'm mad


Xxxxx


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Pinkbt - pmsl at you testing. Try cranberry juice for ur cystitis, really feel for u having that! X


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Omg !!!!!!!!! I've just got my BFP    

Xxxx


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Lottie- wahooo congrats hun xx


----------



## Susieque44 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lottie wow congrats  


Loopee thanks for the advice, I'm going to have another day relaxing day tomorrow and drive to my mums on Thursday in Kent for a bit of sea air ..... Congrats again on our BFP dreams can come true xxxx


----------



## Iwantababynow (Mar 31, 2012)

Congrats Lottie, amazing news!


----------



## Susieque44 (Jun 14, 2011)

what's the earliest everyone has tested any got a pretty accurate result ?? I'm only 2dp3dt but already going out of my mind lol xxx


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

HI ladies, im currently 6dp5dt (fet) and just tested, we got our  eeek


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Lynzb 
Congratulations I hope I get the same on Friday, really pleased for you. I always thought FET dont work but you have proven me wrong. 
What smyptoms have you got ? My areolas (around my nipples) are really dark but could that be from the pessiers 
Wow you were brave to test but brilliant news.


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

lynzb said:


> HI ladies, im currently 6dp5dt (fet) and just tested, we got our eeek


i tested 8dp 3dt and got a 

Good luck on your 2ww,its bloody torture xx


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Naddie- Congrats to you too 

Dreamer - I started with nausea today so thats why i tested tonight. I also have loads and loads of cramping & tender boobs. Good luck for Friday hun xx


----------



## missnicky (Sep 24, 2012)

wow! lot of BFP's today, big congrats to you all   so happy for you x

sending hugs for the BFN's  

x x x


----------



## magpiesyard (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello Ladies,

Lots of BFP's on here at the mo!!! congrats to all - hoping its stays for my OTD ON 14TH Nov 
Donna Marie - could you add me to pg 1 please?

Hugs to all those not getting the results they wanted - stay strong   

I am addicted to reading all the posts at the mo but only get a quick whizz through so sorry I can't do personals.
Anyway, have high hopes for my 2 cell 2dt and will little embies to grow grow grow, can only look at the positives right?!

can't believe this 2ww is a killer - what to do with myself tomorrow - maybe a week off work wasn't so clever! 

Lxxx


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Congrats to all the BFPs    

Big hugs to Linz, don't give up on your dreams.    

AFM, I have been getting cramp in my thighs and hands so maybe I need more water, or it could be all the meds I am on. Did anyone else have this?

Best wishes

Njr26


----------



## Llew (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi new to site, anyone on 2ww. Testing around 15th nov??


----------



## rhi4n (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi,

Im on second cycle of ivf..first time with donor eggs. 2ww at the moment..test on friday 9th!


----------



## sarahj820 (May 23, 2012)

Hi ladies

Just a quick one to say  

I am so sorry for those that have got a bfn but try and keep positive and look to the future.   

Congrats on those with            Looks like I am joining you   I've tested two days early   at 12dp2dt and got a        Woohoo, I can't believe it. I am still in shock 

 everyone who is still waiting, lets hope there lots more   to come   

Sarah
x


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations 

This is driving me mad !!! 2 more sleeps until test day at clinic. 

Staying positive as no af yet and feel tired, really hot flushes and large boobs (not usual) for me but could be the evil progesterone 

Please be a positive for me this time 

Anyone else really hot with bfp?


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Dreamer- me, im boiling! I have window open n colleagues are cold! My boobs are spilling out my bra! 

Sarah -wahoooooo congrats eeeek xx


----------



## Klarka (Nov 4, 2010)

Llew welcome on board  I should be testing on November 16  but I might be naughty and test a little earlier, it will be 11 days past 5D transfer so it ought to be there for sure (it's technically 16DPO!!). I tested 17DPO last time and got a very very positive test but I was pregnant with twins then. To be honest I hope it won't be the case now, but better another twins than nothing ))

Congrats everyone on your BFPs!!! Seems November is da month!!!


----------



## charlie and lola (Feb 8, 2008)

Congratulations to all that have their magical BFP

So sorry for everyone that got a BFN - It's so upsetting 

I stupidly did a test last night and it's a BFN - so all my PMA has gone  My OTD is tomorrow, and sadly don't feel it has worked. Funnily enough, until last night - I was stupidly optimistic that this cycle had worked... It's funny isn't it. Woman's intuition my ars*.

Best wishes for everyone wherever you are on your rollercoaster ride   

C&L


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi ladies hope were all feeling ok !!!

Charlie & Lola hang on in there see what happens at the clinic. To be honest I never tested at home was too scared too !!!! I thought mine was gunna be BFN but that wasn't the case just try stay strong and push the negatives away there's still hope hun xxxx

Sarah    congratulations   feels like a dream hey  I'm still dreaming after my BFP yesterday  

Keep strong everyone it's hard but hopefully will be totally worth it xxx love to you all


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Ladies
Can I please join I have just had my frosty - (snowflake) put back on board ...I was very lucky I had 1 frosty at 5 day blastocyct stage and had it thawed at 10am this morning so I am now PUPO omg  .........3 time lucky I hope...my test date is on the 18th November my birthday so i am   for a fantastic birthday present!
Lots of sticky vibes and supports to us all xxxxxx


----------



## pinkbt (Dec 1, 2007)

How do you all resist testing early
I'm starting testing daily from 5 dp 5 dt (Friday)- I know is bad but I know I won't be able to resist.
Good luck everyone - hope you're embies snuggling in
Xxxxxx


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi trudy good luck n hope frostie is very sticky. X

Pinkbt- i started testing 5dp also, good luck x


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Pinkbt
Last year I had a fet with 2x blast and thought it would definatly be a bfp, I tested 7dp5dt and got a bfn and spent the rest of my 2ww in tears. 

This time I am feeling postive with my fresh blast onboard, 50% of me says its worked but I cant go near a pee stick this time. OTD is Friday and my clinic does it there so we will go with the test unknown. Just wish I could go to sleep and wake up on Friday. 

Off to the pub this evening with friends for a glass of orange juice LOL!!!

   for a bfp on Friday....pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 
Good luck with your testing you are so brave


----------



## pinkbt (Dec 1, 2007)

Congratulations lynzb xxxxxxx
Dreamer - I just couldn't bear to go to clinic without having a clue!!  Good luck xxxxx
Xxxxx


----------



## Leah66 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry for the ME post, just having a dilema!

So I had planned a day out with my niece and nephew tomorrow, only my sister just txt saying she thinks they might have chickenpox. I haven't told anyone I was having treatment and certainly won't be announcing my BFP until after my 12wk scan.
Am I in any danger so early on? Or am I worrying over nothing!  

Any advise would be greatly appreciated


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey leah66  I would stay away from chickenpox to be on the safe side as you have done so so well to get this far and I don't think it worth it and I am pretty sure your sister would agreed with me  as I am sure she will tell you to stay away  so STAY AWAY  
Becky7 xx


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Personally I would make up an excuse, not worth risking it this bfp is so precious to you xxx


----------



## Stars89 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi would I be able to join? I'm currently 7dp 2dt. Im 23 and this is my 1st icsi cylce. Had a 4 & 5 cell transferred. I'm having symptoms such as cramping like pains, very hormonal?? Laughing one min and snappy, moody the next! My test date is 16th November, had my transfer on 31st oct! 16 days feels forever away and I'm going completely loopy!!!   help! I don't know if these are good signs or the wicked witch coming :-(


----------



## Snowy81 (Jun 18, 2012)

Congrats to all those with   over the last couple of days and very sad to see some   sending you lots of  hugs.

I'm very confused after testing this morning, 11dp 3dt so 2 weeks after ec, as instructed by clinic. On clearblue plus the horizontal part of plus sign was very clear so thought it was a negative, but then when lookwd closely there was a very very faint vertical line as well, so dont know what to think. Tried twice to get through to clinic but no answer which didn't bother me as not ready yet to have my dreams shattered. Going to test again tomorrow but not sure if brave enough to use a digital one as dont want to see the not word! Trying to hold on to the hope that my otd was early compared to most, but have had af type cramps for 3 days now and breasts which were so tender and heavy since ec returned to normal on sunday.

To all of you in this crazy time, sending you lots of positive thoughts.

Xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

good luck snowy


----------



## Fingers crossed!x (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello all,
I wonder if I can join you? I'm  currently 2dp5dt going absolutely  

My OTD is 14th Nov just wondering what's the earliest anyone has got a BFP after a 5 day transfer?

Just a little background, I'm one of the crazies that test near enough everyday....


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Leah - if it was me i'd be avoiding chickenpox too, just not worth the risk after everything it takes for us to get to this stage.


----------



## Fingers crossed!x (Oct 18, 2012)

Ps. Leah I am a midwife, STAY AWAY FROM CHiCKENPOX!!!!!


----------



## Crimsonrose (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi I have just come across this forum, ok to join you?

I am currently on my first IVF cycle 2ww, the waiting is doing my head in, its all I can think about at the moment! Been out this afternoon into town but I'm a mess, my friends are trying to help but I still can't stop thinking about what the result is going to be, I'm dreading the day, my test day is the 16th, I have noticed a lot of girls testing early, but I am scared to do that and rather wait until the official day


----------



## Leah66 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Thank you all so much for your comments regarding chickenpox!.  
It's so great to have you here for help!.

I have decided its not worth the risk, just need to think of a white lie about why I've got to cancel  

Thanks again

Leah xxx


----------



## Susieque44 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi All

Stars 89 - l don't think you can tell the difference but stay calm and unstressed and hope for the best xxxx

Crimson - the unknown and apprehension is always the worst - but all l know is that you have to relax and try not to stress please be strong and think positive xxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful Lady! (Apr 4, 2010)

Ok, so I had ET on 31.10.12 with an EDT of 14.11.12 but tested today & got a BFN, not even a faint little line & now feel very disheartened & upset after seeing other posts that have tested early & got their BFP! Am I being silly because I've tested far too early or should I just stop chasing dreams & accept this cycle didn't work? No real symptoms other than tiredness & sore boobs which I'm putting down to the cyclogest (the little gems!   )

Congratulations to all the many BFPs I've read since my last post, such nice news & restores a little faith in the process! Fingers crossed for those still in the 2WW! xx


----------



## Tots (Sep 27, 2012)

Good evening ladies
I'm 9dp5dt and today was DH birthday so I decided to test 3 days early in the hope I could give him the best birthday present ever. I am ecstatic to say I got my   .  After 10 years ttc ours dreams have came true. I'm going to test every day till sat to make sure I stay BFP. 

Hopeful lady I think you may have tested to early. Was you a 3 or 5 day transfer?

Good luck ladies on your own journeys. I look forward to reading your updates. November has been a great month for BFP's. hope to see many more.


----------



## Hopeful Lady! (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh wow tots, that's fantastic! Congratulations & happy birthday to your hubby, what a wonderful present! 

I had EC on 29.10.12 & ET on 31.10.12, does that mean it was a 3 day transfer? When do I count from, the EC or ET? This is all new to me?! xx


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Tots - Congraulations on your bfp 
Hopeful lady - I would say its too early test, I had a day 5 put back on the same day as you

Ladies 

I am going out of my mind only 24hrs until otd at the clinic i dont think I will sleep much tonight. It awful thinking I will be walking in the clinic so happy and maybe walking out in tears !!!  I am not even tempted to test today as I want to enjoy every minute of been pupo 
I thought I add my 2ww symptoms in case i get my bfp in the morning 

I had a 5 day blast transfer

1dpt - Nothing

2dpt - Dull aches feeling pulling (same feeling as a hsg test)

3dpt - Dull aches feeling again - pray its implantation 

4dpt - Headache all day

5dpt - woke up Headache all day again

6dpt Larger boobs feeling fuller,AF type pains again, hot flushes

7dpt , LBoobs again, AF type pains and pulling feeling, hot flushes

8dpt - Woke up feeling very hot, a few cramps, felt sick when I woke but not sure if its in my head 

9dpt - NEarly Friday its almost time to get another dream or truley be heartbroken........... cant take much more waiting         

NO AF yet which is a good sign but on the knicker watch eveyday


----------



## Stars89 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you - leeanne190

Hopeful Lady - I've had the exact EC & ET but my clinc told me it was only a 2 day transfer, I thought it was 3! They also said 16 days but I think I'm going to test the 14th like yourself. I know it's only 2 days but it will feel like forever. It's all new to me also, so worrying about everything! I'm sure that is the norm! Xx

ATM - I've got itchy skin and developed little red spotty rash on chest and back! Boobs are sore and I keep getting cramps! 

Tots - congratulations xx


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

many congratulations Tots!


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Hopefullady - you have def tested too early, u had a 2dt so ur only 10dpo..i got a bfn then also. Wait a few more days to test again x

Tots- wahoooo congrats hunni xx

Dreamer - got everything crossed for u today hun x

Stars- cramping is a good sign i found x


----------



## dorita10 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello ladies
Can I please join you?
I had a FET @ Reprofit last Monday 5 Nov. 
Here 's hoping this is our time    
All the best

Dorita
xxx


----------



## maisie2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi everyone. We have not succeeded this time, feel very sad about it. Official test was negative today, and my period started yesterday. And there was nothing to freeze so no backup. We will try again in the new year but if that doesn't work I'm not sure how much more of this I can take (or afford). Really pleased for everyone who has succeeded, and good luck to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## kaysu (Apr 27, 2011)

Pls add me- am 1Dpt DE FET OTD 15/11 (beta hcg) x


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Star don't worry about the cramps I've been getting them bad since Saturday and got my BFP Tuesday  

I'm officially 4 week 2 days! Try to stay calm ! I'm still getting cramps bad on and off been to clinic today and they've tried to assure me ! Scary times I know xxx


----------



## Stars89 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you Lottie9 & Lyndzb. - you have reassured me that its not over yet. Can't get my head around it though, keep getting them really strong feels like its round the corner! And massive congratulations to you both. 

It's so scary, you are just on knicker watch all the time!! Lol xx

Maisie2012 - so sorry :-(


----------



## Snowy81 (Jun 18, 2012)

Masie, sorry to hear its  a negative for you, sending lots of    your way.

Tots, massive congrats, what an amazing birthday present.

Hopeful lady as the others say, def too early to test, hold in there.

Stars, I am now also under the belief that cramps are good.

Hello to everyone else, stay positive.

After a bit of an emotional crash yesterday, tested again today and still faint but pretty certain its positive. Really can't believe it! Called clinic and booked for scan in 3 weeks but no bloods to confirm.  Is it normal to just go on hpt results?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

my clinic don't do bloods. but i had to do 3xcbd and a Fr and also the test the clinic gave me before i'd really believe it


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Snowy - my clinic don't do bloods either but tell us to use a clearblue digital.


----------



## Becksiow (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm currently 5dp3dt and I'm worried I've blown my chances. I have two embies currently nestling inside me and have taken it really easy since my transfer on Saturday (to the extent I've been down right lazy), well I thought I would make a bit of an effort at home today and decided to do a bt of tidying up and lifted up a box. As soon as I lifted the box I realised I shouldn't have as it was rather too heavy, I now really worried I have blown my chances. I am preying that everything is ok.


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey becksiow  honestly you haven't ruin your chances as lifting like you can not even lift then lift is not even gonna make any different  as I had few glass of Pinot during my 2 ww and I still got BFP but had early MC not cos of Pinot  so don't worry as it would and will take a lot more then that for it not to work and don't rest too much as you do need to keep your blood moving so maybe 30 min walk is good and to get fresh air to your lung is good too  even in the cold winter.
Becky7 xxxx


----------



## charlie and lola (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello ladies,


Congratulations for everyone that has their BFP    wishing you all a wonderful pregnancy and parenthood.


Sorry to everyone that has a BFN   


Sadly today my OTD I got a BFN - so sad    That's the end of the road for us, thankfully we have our miracle child and we are going to end our journey for a sibling .


Lots of love to everyone - stay strong wherever you are on your journey.  It's so tough xx


C&L x


----------



## Becksiow (Jul 7, 2012)

BECKY7 said:


> Hey becksiow honestly you haven't ruin your chances as lifting like you can not even lift then lift is not even gonna make any different as I had few glass of Pinot during my 2 ww and I still got BFP but had early MC not cos of Pinot so don't worry as it would and will take a lot more then that for it not to work and don't rest too much as you do need to keep your blood moving so maybe 30 min walk is good and to get fresh air to your lung is good too even in the cold winter.
> Becky7 xxxx


Thanks for your reassuring words Becky, hubby thinks I'm too paranoid, I'm beginning to agree with him.

I really sorry to hear about your circumstances, hope you're ok, take care x


----------



## Snowy81 (Jun 18, 2012)

Charlie, sorry to hear that, sending you lots of   

Goldbunny & Jend0906, thank you for your responses, its very reassuring to hear you also didn't have bloods.  My clinic didn't even say what brand to use let along give us a test!  I brought a pack of 2 clearblue digitals yesterday which are currently unopened so will do one of those at the weekend - going to try and resist testing tomorrow as could really do with a good nights sleep tonight after 2 bad nights from worrying about testing in the morning!

Sending    and    to everyone


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

snowy the CDB only keeps the result in the window for 24 hours? something like that.. so snap a photo quick then you will be able to keep that once the stick has died.


----------



## Snowy81 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you for that goldbunny, I had no idea that the result would disappear.  You have probably just saved me another purchase! xx


----------



## Hopeful Lady! (Apr 4, 2010)

Massive thanks to Dreamer100, stars 89, lynzb & snowy81 for your reassuring comments, sometimes you need someone to confirm your irrational thoughts are indeed irrational & I think the support & encouragement on this forum is extremely helpful & I know I find it inspiring & motivating when I see ladies with their BFP but it also breaks my heart when you read someone's pain of a negative result! 

Sending   and  to everyone! 

Only 6 more sleeps till I can officially test...wonder how long I can leave it...

xxxxxxx


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello ladies

Can I join please?

I am 1dp5dt and my otd is 19th November! Exciting lol.


xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi ladies 
I have 12 hours left before OTD test at the clinic and starting to panic now.........  I feel so stressed ....... 
Congratulations on those bfps and big hugs   to all those bfn's


----------



## Hopeful Lady! (Apr 4, 2010)

Fingers crossed for you Dreamer100. X

Can anyone please explain what a blast is & the difference between that & standard ivf please? Also why some people have 2,3 or 5 days? 

Thanx in advance! xx


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Dreamer100 good luck for your test tomorrow. Sending lots of babydust your way. 

Hopeful Lady, 'Can anyone please explain what a blast is & the difference between that & standard ivf please? Also why some people have 2,3 or 5 days?' A blast is a blastocyst embryo which had been grown in the lab for 5 days. Each day the embryo should divide evenly and should not be behind or ahead of where it should be. Here is a pic: http://www.taurusstudio.net/research/embryo/invitro.htm and a video: 




Many people have blastocyst transfer as it is easier to see which are the best embryos by this stage. Having said that I know of many people on herer who have had BFP with poor and fragmented embryos, so you never know.

Only 4 days til my beta hcg now but think I will do a FR on Sun morning.

Congrats to all the BFPs and big hugs to all the BFNs. Been there many times before and I know that you just need time to heal before you decide what to do next.

Best wishes

Njr26

/links


----------



## magpiesyard (Oct 16, 2012)

5 sleeps until my otd - omg I'm going insane!!!  How many peeps actually wait until their otd??! I was a 2dt so don't want to be too premature and disappointed! Anyone done early poas after 2dt? Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Dreamer100 - Good luck for today, hope it good news


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

At the clinic waiting for result ..... Feel like crying ..... Please work


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Got everything crossed hunni xxxxxx


----------



## sallyliz (Apr 15, 2012)

I haven't posted on this thread before but I have been following and got my BFN today  

Good luck dreamer100, hoping someone gets some lovely news today.

xx


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Sallyliz im so sorry hunni


----------



## aussieinengland (Oct 16, 2007)

Been quite a painful week.  After the initial euphoria and happiness of my BFP, the dream is now gone as it was a chemical pregnancy. I started bleeding Tuesday did a test and after all the BFP tests (did 6!) it is now negative. Bleeding heavily now and my clinic confirmed that it is all over.  We are done now, no more treatment for us, too stressful painful emotionally and financially draining.


I wish all you very brave ladies so much love and luck and thank you all for being a support over the last few years. 


AIE


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

AIE- oh hunni im so so sorry, i wish you all the best in the future xx


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Omg I am pregnant I am in shock after all the heartache I have been though 

In shock


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Dreamer- Wahoooo i knew it. Congratulations momma xx


----------



## Leah66 (Dec 14, 2011)

AIE..   so so sorry, I can't imagine the heartache you must have, I hope you have your family and good support around you


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

oh no, aussie, so sad ((((((massive hug)))))                   it seems so cruel for it to be wrenched from you like that.


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

AIE - I am so sorry to hear your news. The extreme of emotions must be awful. Take care of yourself.  
Sallyliz - sorry to hear you got a BFN

Snowy81 - my clinic don't do bloods either - just told me to do an HPT and didn't say what brand so I have used CBD and FRER. I got a BFP on both which is great. Have done 3 tests so far just because I am in a state of disbelief and also nervous things could change so easily, as they often do. I have another CBD to use later next week to see if it has progressed from '1-2' to '3+' but if it hasn't progressed then I know I will freak out so am a little bit nervous  Good luck for your testing this weekend 

Dreamer100 - well done to you!


----------



## rhi4n (Jun 7, 2011)

End of 2ww today and bad news..BFN!! Gutted isnt the word! After last years IVF attempt ending in BFN and then being told only way was to use a donor. My friend offered to become a donor..and me getting all excited cos she has 4 children of her own. She had 22 good size follicles, 15 eggs..down to 6 embryos and then only 1 made it to EC. I think I just have to accept im not meant to give birth at all. We dont think we will be doing another cycle..one reason is nhs funding only gives us two..secondly who wud we have as a donor? And I dont think I can cope with another disappointment again to be honest. We have always talked about adoption..and its something we will have to seriously pursue now i think. We just feel we could offer a child so so much..through our love for each other and much more things.

Well done and exciting for everyone who has had BFP by the way


----------



## Shell42 (Oct 10, 2012)

Rhi4 and AIE so sorry. My OTD was today but AF arrived yesterday so I already knew it was a BFN. Have not stopped crying since yesterday as I've realised I will probably never be a mum. We just don't have the funds or emotional strength to try again. 
Congrats to everyone who has got BFP and fingers crossed for everyone else who is in waiting. I really hope you all have good news to share.

Thanks ladies for all your support I don't know what I would have done without fertility friends xx


----------



## Susieque44 (Jun 14, 2011)

Congrats to all the Bfp xxxx 

And loads of   to all with bfn xxxxx

I think you have to do what's best for you xxxxxx

Has anyone on here appealed against a NHS decision ?? I have never had a free go as l had more than 3 failed attempts privately before the goverment brought out the ruling that all everyone should have a few go - so because of my failed attempts l didn't meet the critiera ........ Is it worth appealing  Xxx


----------



## Tinker belle (Oct 25, 2012)

Just did a test, got a  , but I won't let myself get too excited yet incase it's just the injections still in my system. Wish I knew for sure!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

AIE, Shell and Rhi4n - so sorry ladies. Sending you all   and I wish you all the best with where you decide to go from here. 

Dreamer -   congratulations!!


----------



## Flopsybunny (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi all please can I join you? I'm 'only' on Clomid but am finding the 2ww a killer each time. I can only imagine how much worse it is for you IVF/ICSI ladies. Third round of Clomid so fingers crossed its third time lucky for us. Timing is rotten as we have several family celebrations in the next 2w so I need to find some excuses to not be drinking! OTD is 20 November.


----------



## Samic1986 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi all, 

I hope you don't mind me joining you. I had my first IUI today so am starting my 2ww! Going to be testing on 23rd nov. didn't even think they would do it first cycle as I wasn't sure if the clomid would work but here we are joining in the nervousness! Anyone else testing on 23rd?

Good luck to everyone else on their 2ww
Xx


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi ladies hope we are all doing well relaxing as staying away from the sticks   so I am 2 or 3 days past 5dt Wednesday 7th never know to count transfer day as 1.  And today I've felt sick all day my tummy is swollen and I have a twinge pain down my right side ovary down to my groin like a tilled muscle also my lower back - lumber is sore I want to rub it ? Do you think I'm coming down with something don't want to over think symptoms although would be nice to think it was  but I havnt felt like this before 3rd time for me .... Any thought would be great .... Plus I feel ok in myself and whilst writing this my tummy feels tight .... God I hate this 2 ww look at how    it makes up  to the 2ww xxxx


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi girls!
I can't tell you how happy I am to finally post in here. I can't believe as of today I am finally PUPO! I did my first Ivf cycle in June but had ohss and all of my embies were frozen. I have just had et after a medicated cycle so it's been a long 5 months to get to this point. Today I had two top grade day 5 blasts transferred. My otd is 21st nov. I'm looking forward to sharing this time with you all. 
Fidub
Xxx


----------



## Hopeful Lady! (Apr 4, 2010)

Welcome samic96 & fidup, this forum is really helpful! & MASSIVE congrats to dreamer100! My OTD is weds but im thinking of POAS tomorrow morning, as I just don't feel I can wait anymore but I know if its a BFN il be devastated! Oh what to do?? xx


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi ladies,
Hoping you have room for one more on here? How are you all getting on?
Otd for us is 29th November......booked in for FET on Thursday 15th. Have 8 5/6 day blasto frosties and praying for another little miracle. Masses of luck to you all
Xx


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hopeful lady my otd is weds too and facing same dilemma! Pretty sure I've concluded too scared to test early tho!!

X


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Tinkerbell      Well done hunni xxx

Good luck to everyone in the 2ww xx


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Just did a catch up - so many haapy and sad results...

AIE massive 
BFN ladies also hugs, so sorry to hear  

Thank goodness for the BFPs !!! Make sure they stick ladies, massive congratulations to you all  

Defo too scared to test early now! Am convinced AF will show before weds, so nervous need distractions!

Good luck for todays testers
X


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hopefulady  & beanie - Dont test .....   I did it once on a previous cycle and cried everyday until OTD, this time I have enjoyed my 2WW by not testing but keeping myself busy 
Thanks for all the congraulations and   to those BFN I only know too well how painfull this journey is 

  to all those testing


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Morning girls
Samic - I am testing in the 21st so not far ahead of you. I do think it will be a miracle if I last that long though.
Congrats to all of the BFP's on the thread and huge hugs to the bfn's.xxx

So it's only day one so they won't have even implanted but my mind is in overdrive already. Just now I coughed and both my ovaries hurt a lot. Weird as I had an FET so no stims involved. Maybe it's just something to do with the transfer. 

I hope you all have lovely restful weekends girls.
Xxxx


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello ladies

Thanks for adding me to the list Donna.

*magpiesyard* I hope your not going too nuts only 4 days now hun.

*Sallyliz* I am so sorry you got a bfn 

*AIE* I am so so sorry hun, good luck for the future. 

*Dreamer* Congrats on your bfp! Well done! 

*rhi4n* I am so sorry that you got a bfn hun, good luck for the future and I hope the adoption process goes well for you and you achieve you dream.

*Shell42* I am sorry you got a bfn too, can't imagine the heartbreak. Good luck for the future. 

*Trudy* I had my 5 day transfer on Wednesday too and have a similar kinda pain to what you described mine keeps coming and going. Hope it's positive symptom for us both!

*Fidup* Congrats on being PUPO!  it works for you!

*AFM* Keep getting crampy like pains in my stomach and now around my hips, and I have sore boobs I am 3dp5dt but it's probably all down to the cyclogest. Can't believe I am in the 2ww. Only 9 day till OTD.

Nat xxx


----------



## Becksiow (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Just after your opinions really. 

I'm currently 7dp3dt with 2 embies, I woke the night before last night with mild stomach cramps, almost like period cramps but nowhere near as bad. I also woke up a couple of times after these cramps feeling very hot (needless to say a rather restless nights sleep for me). 

This morning after my first wee I had light pink discharge, this has now turned a bit heavier and is dark red in colour, I really hope it's too early for af

I also had a headache from yesterday tea time until early hours this morning, along with a few more night hot flushes

Could these possibly be implantation symptoms and early pregnancy symptoms, also would this be about the right time for implantation to occur? Or could it be early af? I'm not due to OTD until 17th nov which is another week away.

I feel so disappointed and deflated at the moment

Grateful for your thoughts x


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi ladies
I just wanted to update you all. Unfortunately for me, It was a BFN this morning! I think I knew really. I never had any possible pregnancy symptoms - no implantation bleeding or cramps. I know you can still be positive with no symptoms but it was just like my last cycle which was also BFN, I gave into temptation and tested two days early with POAS - I had a feeling, then tested today on OTD and it was still negative. 
I feel a bit numb rather than upset as I expected it. I know now I'm not giving up. I have decided to try serum as i've seen very positive comments about it and feel i need an individual approach. On my last cycle, the review consultation was very brief - all of five minutes just to be told there was no reason it had failed - the embryo waas good and my lining was perfect. I found this not very helpful. 
So I'm going to take a break over Christmas and then try in January.
Congrats to all the ladies testing BFP!
I find this forum very helpful.
Deb


----------



## Tinker belle (Oct 25, 2012)

Got a call back from the clinic yesterday evening and the nurse assured me that I'm definitely pregnant  since I tested on the 18th day!!! Can't believe it, I'm shocked!!! 

Good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Beckslow- sounds very much like implantation but i would call clinic as blood is bright red.

Debs- so sorry hun, hope u get ur bfp n the new year xx

Nat- eeeek sounds very positive huni xx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks lynz - you girls are great
congrats on the bfp! 
i'm every optimistic!
Deb


----------



## Susieque44 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi All

Debs - hope your ok - I'm 5dp3dt and I've not had any signs as yet - so I'm praying for a sign !! If you don't mind me asking what is the serum approach ??

Big hugs xx


----------



## Karina♥️ (May 31, 2011)

Hi ladies.. I'm currently on the nerve racking 2ww. 
I had a frozen embryo transfer yesterday (9/11/12) 2x 5 day blasts currently on board hoping they snuggle down and implant my testing date Is the 20/11/12    trying to stay positive. 
Congratulations on all the BFPs and big hugs to all the BFNs.

Are any of u at Leicester fertility centre? Xx


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Natalie - I can't believe I'm in the 2ww either. I've waited a long time to be able to get on to this thread! I'm glad the progesterone made my boobs start hurting before et so I can't question what is the drug and what is pregnancy. I still will though I'm sure!

Becksiow- I wish I could give you an answer. It's definitely possible it's implantation. Big hugs.

Deb - I'm so sorry to hear that. I really hope the serum test makes the difference for your next go. It's great to have sonething proactive to focus on.

Tinker belle - amazing news, congrats!

Lynzb and leanne hello!

Prayin - snap! I had FET yesterday with two five day blast. How are you feeling?

Afm went for a nice lunch with dh but resting now and watching lots of comedies. I feel sick but at 1dpt I know that's the drugs.

Xxx


----------



## Hopeful Lady! (Apr 4, 2010)

Well I tested....twice...& both times it was a BFP!!! OMG!!! Fingers crossed it sticks!! xx


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Gosh a few BFP well done ladies now the 9mths of waiting and we all think 2ww us bad lol ... NatP I do hope your right it is positive signs I'm still feeling sickly on and off and the twinge down my side is now on and off when I was shopping today I noticed ... Sorry TMI white/brown creamy discharge at the front of my knickers I'm taken sup in my bum  so can't be discharged from them I'm hoping it was a bit if brick dust I'm thinking of my lining as a wall keep burying and dust will fall ... The lady with red blood this is fresh I would phone clinic as they may advise a further bootie plug to help your lining ....  
The the ladies with BFN I am sorry   and   to you all.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Sorry for my abscense for the last few days, i am now back and have updated the HOF if i have missed anything/one please shout!

I am sorry to read of the ladies who have had recent BFN and also AIE 

 to our recent BFP

 tomorrow to Finonia and Maybeebabee for testing tomorrow

Have a good saturday evening and another day nearer to your OTD

Donna


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hopefulady / Tinkerbelle  Fantastic - Congraulations      

 to all those BFN's


----------



## Karina♥️ (May 31, 2011)

hopeful ! 

Fidub I'm feeling ok.. Kept getting a slight cramping this morning when I first got up.. But apart from that I'm all good..   that its implantation althought it's prob a little too soon for that but ya never kno.
So we're cycle buddy's then   xx


----------



## E.J.Scott (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi,

I'm new to the site, just starting my 2ww (not quite sure how to join a thread, so sorry if I've done it wrong).

EC 6/11/12 (d2t of 4cell embie)
ET 8/11/12
Test date 21/11/12  

The waiting is torturous!

Good luck to everyone. 

X


----------



## Jeme1ca2345 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi hope it's ok for me to join.
I'm currently 4dp3dt but it feels like 100p3dt! I'm going stir crazy.  Still have 6 1/2 days to go! Hubby has hidden all the pee sticks.  

I have a job interview on Wednesday 14th, my mum goes on holiday on 15th, OTD is the 18th eeekkk!
All of you who I can empathise with who have not got the results they were hoping for... Dont give up. you are stronger than you know. We are all as tough as old boots to go through this and It makes us the women we are today 

All of you who have got those BFPs I am well and truly happy for you because I know how much it means 

All of us on the 2ww - Wishing us all the positive vibes and baby dust for the best Xmas present God could ever give us this year. 

Mich x


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Can I join in with you? My clinic just called and I'm on my in for a 3 day transfer of two lovely grade 1 embies. Let the madness commence!


----------



## Finonia (Feb 20, 2011)

Morning ladies!

Thanks for your good wishes Donna Marie!

I woke up at 5 as it's OTD and I was soooooo nervous, managed to wait until 6pm and used the most complicated test I've ever seen that the clinic had given me. There were no instructions but I managed to work it out and for the first time in nearly 7 years a 2nd line appeared!!!!

 

I'm more than excited - just need to keep it there now!!

Thanks for your support ladies and I hope some more of you will be getting some good news soon too!! Xx

Fi


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Finoia well done   x


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Donna Marie please could you add me - IVF OTD 14th thank you

Finonia - congrats on waiting until OTD and super congrats on the BFP!! Have a great day 

Hopeful lady - I was in no doubt you'd crack and test early, thank goodness it's a BFP!!! That'll make weds a bit less worrying for you then, congrats 

I'm not feeling hopeful, I'm on a downer ladies  Yesterday afternoon I just got that pre-AF feeling in my belly, no spotting or anything at all but after nearly 24 years with a regular as clockwork monthly AF I think I know what the feeling is! Really trying to remain positive but it's not really sticking, I fully expect AF to show up at the latest on Tuesday which is 14 days after EC i.e. bank on time damn her 

Good luck ladies whatever stage of this blasted 2ww you're at


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

A warm welcome to the ladies who have joined us today lots of  

 Finonia wonderful news 

lots of                            all around Ladies

Donna


----------



## Snowy81 (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations Fiona.

Beany34 - sending lots of    your way.  I understand how you are feeling, last Sunday evening my AF style pains started (just like you 11 days after egg collection and a regular 28 day cycle, with pains starting a couple of days before period).  Test day came for me on Wednesday and much to my surprise it was positive.  Could not (and still can not!) believe it.  But having done some reading it seems very common to get AF pains during 2nd week after transfer.

Good luck to everyone, sending lots of    and    to all

xx


----------



## Crimsonrose (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi everyone

I'm 7.5dpt 5dt and I am sooo tempted to test early, maybe Tuesday which will be 9dpt, have read that you can get a positive as soon as 9dpt but hubby is really against it so was hoping to get other peoples opinions as I am feeling quite torn now and the waiting is starting to get to me


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Crimsonrose
I would test on Tuesday when you are 9dp, my clinic did my test 9dpt so you should get a true reading because you are also a 5dt. 
Good Luck


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Congratulations to all the recent bfp's. And good luck to everyone currently on the 2ww.

Only a week tomorrow now until my appointment. Hopefully i'll be able to relax a little bit then!!


----------



## magpiesyard (Oct 16, 2012)

Evening ladies, ok question please - my wait has now become torturous - neen very depressed and moody all weekend - when does af normally arrive during a long protocol ivf (assuming it comes) would it be roughly 2 weeks after egg collection? In which case a 4 day early poas test should work 3 days before otd? Do you follow? 
Also anyone done a poad behind hubbys back?! Sounds awful but he wants to wait and I dont! Going really crazy now, heeeeeeelp! Xxxx
Congrats to all the bfps - really hope I join you this week! 
Huge hugs to all bfns, I can feel your pain xxx


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Magpie - I feel your pain! My 2ww was awful and went so slowly. My hubby didn't want to test early either. I just caved one day because I couldn't face the waiting anymore and tested 8dp3dt!! He wasn't too angry with me though especially as it was a bfp. I had to remind myself though that if it was bfn, it could just be too early. I used a first response early response which you can use up to 6 days before af. However I also know what it's like to test early and get a bfn the day before otd for it to be a bfp the day after, that pg wasn't to be but the testing early caused so much stress, so be aware of that. Good luck whatever you decide


----------



## Susieque44 (Jun 14, 2011)

Evening Ladies

Can anyone with a BFP tell me when you had implantation cramps and spotting I'm now 6dp3dt xxxx

Thanks
Xxxx


----------



## chugabur1972 (Jul 25, 2012)

Good evening ladies,

Just wondering if I too can join you on the 2ww  

I'm 3dp3dt and my OTD is 21st November.

We got a HPT from the clinic and my OH has hidden it away as he doesn't want me testing early  

Trying very hard to remind myself everyday that there is nothing I can do and whatever will be will be    

Good luck to you all  

Congratulations to those who have their BFP 

My thoughts are with those of you who got a BFN  

Take care
Clare xx


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for that reply snowy, I can only hold my breath & hope i get to my OTD wit hout AF to be in with a shot of a bfp at least! Belly seems back to normal but I daren't believe it since usually when i let my guard down and dare to belive AF won't show up she does!!

After reading more I agree testing early is a no-no for me! Crimson, we had EC on the same day and my OTD is weds so if you can't resist tues or weds is defo not too early... good luck! Magpie, yes 2 weeks from EC would be about right but testing earlier than that reduces the reliabilty of the test dont forget! 

Good luck ladies - both with testing and staying sane!!

X


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Welcome Chugabur1972 

Just popping in to say  njr_26 for OTD tomorrow    this is your time

sending  and      all around

Donna


----------



## Klarka (Nov 4, 2010)

Crimrosone I plan to test 9dp5dt too. It's just important to know what to expect - if there is a positive line, it will probably be faint. If you think of it, you are testing 14 days past ovulation. Normally your AF would be one or two days late than. Most girls get their positive tests than but some don't until later. If the waiting is making you nervous and nothing else works, buy a sensitive test and try it. You have nothing to lose, except a little risk of early and unjust disappointment....


----------



## Klarka (Nov 4, 2010)

Donna Marie thank you for adding me! My OTD is November 17th but I will test on 14th....


----------



## magpiesyard (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies - hubby has just told me he can't take much more of my grumpiness - I really don't think he gets it, he is in such a good mood and I don't know how he can be! And to top it off I have a colleague returning to work tomorrow after 5 months off having a breakdown  - over really pathetic things - wanting to "chat" - and I really can't be doing with it right now! 

I think I might go and get a test tomorrow am and put myself out of some misery - or prolong it, whatever it endS up being!  OH GOD, I JUST DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO!!!

Maybe I'll just go to bed - then I'm another day closer!!


----------



## hjanea (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello, I wonder if I might join you. I had 2 DFET embies yesterday and my OTD is 26/11/12- a full 16 days after transfer!!
Thankyou, Helen.x


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Congrats to all the BFPs and big hugs to all the BFNs.

Thanks Donna Marie for your good luck. I think I need it, in the past my clinic abroad has had me testing 16 days post transfer and I have only had a weak result with clearblue plus in the past then so I am hoping my beta hcg will pick up something, however small.     Dr Gorgy said to get hcg on this day. At least I will find out about 4pm tomorrow, it would be earlier if it wasn't so expensive to get to London early but the first cheap train doesn't get there til 10.30. I will have time for intralipids if it is positive. I will get progesterone checked as well as this has been low in the past.

Best wishes

Njr26


----------



## Crimsonrose (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi, thanks for your replies ladies, hubby wants me to wait until Wednesday but says he is still not keen on the idea, I'm not sure its the nerves that is worrying him or that fact that it could be too early, I have told him its not but he doesn't seem to take a lot of notice, lol, and wants to follow the clinic to the book!! I'm scared as well, scared of the hope being shattered, scared of a negative result, just keep thinking its going to happen whether I like it or not, I have to face it, the result I mean..

I have a test in my drawer, so no need to go out and buy one which I'm not sure is such a good thing, lol, got a cb early one, but wish I'd gone for the first response ones now as they sound really good, oh well!!


----------



## chugabur1972 (Jul 25, 2012)

Crimsonrose - My OH is like your hubby and wants to follow the clinic to the book.  It's annoying hey  

Good luck whatever you decide to do


----------



## hjanea (Feb 17, 2010)

NJr26- good luck today.


----------



## magpiesyard (Oct 16, 2012)

(.)(.)s have stopped being sore and decreased in size, not a good sign


----------



## divegirl99 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi all,

Just looking for any positives - I tested BFN this morning at 11dp5dt (FET).  I've heard that FETs can take longer to implant but I get the feeling I'm looking at a failed cycle again.

Has anyone any stories of BFNs this late turning into a BFP?

Thanks

xxx


----------



## Fingers crossed!x (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello ladies,

Very excited to say I have a BFP!!!! 
I will be testing until OTD which is Wednesday!


Also want to re-assure any of the girls not getting much symtoms, my boobs don't hurt there fine! And I had some cramping but that's all! Was sure it had failed!!!
 to all!xx


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Fingers crossed- whooooop congrats hunni xx


----------



## Crimsonrose (Aug 19, 2012)

Fingerscrossed, Congratulations, I am even more tempted to test early now, lol!!!!

Divegirl, sorry I have no experience with FET's so can't really advise there sorry, did you use an early pt?

Want to go shopping but can't buy anything until I know result, don't see the point buying clothes that may not fit me in a couple of months so feeling rather stuck, could just buy the size above but I think I'd rather know for sure, another excuse to test early, lol, although my gut is saying wait, my brain is saying get on with it, I am completely torn in two, moan moan moan, lol!!!!


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Girls

3dp5dt - any tips on how not to go loopy?

Hopeful, Finonia, Snowy, jend, fingerscrossed- cograts! Can I be the annoying person who asks id you had any symptoms along the way?


prayin - I hope it was a sign that they are nestling in. How are you feeling?

EJ Scott - you have the same test date as me. How are you feeling?

Jeme - I know how you feel, it drags doesnt it? 

nettya - good luck for your transfer

Beany - dont give up hope, everyone says it feels like af coming even when its a bfp

Crimson - I've known from the start i'll tesdt early, we just have to remind ourselves that a negative isnt necessarily a negative if thats what happens. I know what you mean about the shopping, i've been the smae for a while!

magpiesyard - i have heard that officially the tww starts on ec day. What have you decided?


chugabur - same otd as me. I dont think i'll be able to hold out that long. How are you feeling?

hjanea - hi, how are you feeling so far?

njr - good luck!

divergirl - i hope its a late positive for you, sorry i cant give you any stories. xxx

AFM - driving myself mad thinking about it, one minute i feel positive then i decide it wont have wroked then i decide i will have another ectopic. I wish i could switch my brain off! I was convinced that to have hope that its worked i would need to feel some big implantation pains by now but i know thats not always the case. Well I hope its not. All i've fely is sick and faint which i know is the progesterone. The only thing i can feel is a dull ache in my ovaries which is weird but no major cramping. Its such a crazy time isnt it?!

xxx


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Afternoon ladies hope everyone is well ... I'm very upset today I've been very positive and I'm 5dp 5dt FEF my test date is the 18th and I'm not due in til the 20th .... Ok today I slipped and came down with a bump my tummy has been tight since and I've had a lot of browny discharge ... Enough to see on tissue ... I know if the embryo has stuck then it is safe and I know I've got another week and a bit until I'm due on but the cramps and stuff on my knickers has upset me more because I stupidly slipped on a wet floor I always put extra towels down when I get out of the shower argh.....,. Sorry twist over well done everyone with there superb BFP and hugs to those who wishes didn't come true xxx


----------



## Susieque44 (Jun 14, 2011)

Trudy hope you are ok - I've just had a similar thing pop out to the shop and just had a car crash straight into the back of mine, cannot believe it !! I've chilled and not done anything for the last week and then this happens !! I keep thinking I have totally ruined my chances and now have a dull af pain

Xxxxxx


----------



## chugabur1972 (Jul 25, 2012)

Magpiesyard - When is your OTD?  Have you decided if you are gonna test early?  Please don't get too downhearted before you know exactly what is happening.  Sending you lots of   and  

divegirl - Did you test early or was this your OTD?   it works out for you.

Fingers crossed - Congratulations   and thank you for the confidence boost that you can still get what you want even without any symptoms xx

Crimsonrose - I feel the same as you regarding clothes.  Im only 4dp3dt and cannot get into anything other then my jogging bottoms (nice).  I don't really want to waste money on clothes that I may not need......Maybe treating ourselves to a few items wont be too bad    When is your OTD?

Fidub - Same OTD   we can keep each other going    I'm driving myself mad just like you with regards to symptoms and lack of them.  I'm not sure if some of the twinges I feel are constipation pains or not.  It's horrible not knowing if they are still going strong in there or have gone off to sleep.....aagghhhhh it's an awful time.  Trying so hard to stay positive and get on with other things and not think about it every minute of ever day    Hopefully it will be worth it    Do you think you will test early?    

Trudymcgregor & leeanne - So sorry to hear about your incidents today.  I   for you both that everything will be ok.  Stay strong and look after yourselves.  If you have any concerns can you call your clinic for advice?  Take care ladies    

Lots of love and luck to you all
Clare xx


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Leanne and Trudy - sorry to hear of you're incidents too, hope you're doing ok. I'm sure you'll both be fine but if you're worried i'd ring your clinics for advice or just some reassurance.

Fidup - i'm afraid I don't have any tips on how not to go loopy! I'm still in the loopy stage, it doesn't end after the 2ww like we expect it too! As far as symptoms go, I didn't have any probably for the first week after ET, but I have had constant nausea now for the last week if not a bit longer, my boobs were initially fine even on the progesterone but are now incredibly painful. I had cramps from quite early on and off, some strong enough to be convinced af was on her way and I'm still getting them now at 5+1 weeks. Don't forget though some women have no symptoms at all throughout their pg's and some have them all, we're all different so try not to torture yourself about having/not having them, also remember it's hard to know what symptoms are caused by the meds. Hope the rest of the 2ww is kind to you!

Crimson - I've put off buying much new stuff with ivf cycles etc which has now been going on for 3.5 years! I've just bought stuff that I really needed and hopefully this time it will be worth it!

Fingers crossed - congratulations on the bfp!!!

Divegirl - I've never had a 5dt so I can't help i'm afraid. Hope it turns into a bfp for you.

NJr - hope it was good news today!


----------



## chugabur1972 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello jend0906,

Just been reading through your history   and just wanted to wish you well with your BFP.  Sending you lots of   and  .

I will be   for you that this is your time xx


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you so much Chugabur that's very nice of you


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi ladies

Not good news for me, bhcg was only 2.5  11dp5dt, they want me to retest on Thurs although they are expecting it to drop. Not expecting to rise really. Back to Dr Gorgy for some answers. 

Good luck to everyone still to test. Hope you get better news than me.

Njr26


----------



## Fingers crossed!x (Oct 18, 2012)

*Donna Marie just to let you know I had ICSI, my line seems to be ruining your lovely chart, thank you.xx*


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

BFN for me.

AF has ruined me the heartache of a negative blood test, hurts like hell anyway tho  

Good luck everyone.

x


----------



## Crimsonrose (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi everyone. Another day closer!!! Been shopping this afternoon and bought the most exciting things, wait for it...................bubble wrap and screen cleaners, oh and my mum also gave me a big bunch of bananas which she bought from the market, she found she had too many for herself so gave me some, no excuses for me not having my daily fix of fruit, lol!!!

Also in town today, someone stressed me out a bit, basically spare change guy came up to me and my mum at bus stop and started asking for change, there's a lot of them around town and you see one on every street so its impossible to give to all of them so I said no, also I think its wrong to give to people in the street as its possible we are just fuelling there addictions so I give to actual charities direct that way I know its helping in the way I want, he said he wanted the change for a meal.. and I was like to myself yeah right!! So anyway said "No" to him but he carried on grovelling which made me annoyed, he should of just respected our wishes and walked away, so I told him to "Go away!" a bit unpleasantly due to being annoyed, which I was, anyway he then got rather annoyed and started saying I was rude and shouting, to which I shouted something back, at the bus stop with lots of people stood watching at tea time rush hour, lol, embarrasing, I then thought to myself I've stressed myself out here and anything could of happened, he could of hit me, followed me, etc...

Beany, so sorry to hear about your bfn, that for me is my worst nightmare, I really don't know what to say or suggest, words just don't come close.. I really didn't think you could get AF while on Progestorone.. but this just shows you can

Chugabur, my OTD is 16th, this Friday, so not long to wait now, been thinking a lot about testing early but may just wait, however difficult it is! I'm actually really scared to test after reading about ppls bfn over the past couple of weeks so today I went out into town and it really helped take my mind off it, also saw some boots which were gorgeous so may treat myself to them but I'm thinking maybe wait until Friday cos if I'm going to be bfp I am worried if I buy them I shouldn't be wearing them as I don't know if its wise to wear heels when pregnant or am I being OTT? They are block heels and are only about 3" but still I am not sure.... lol!!


----------



## Jeme1ca2345 (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry beany     wishing you peace xxx


----------



## magpiesyard (Oct 16, 2012)

So updat on my dilemma.................    

Well this morning I went out to my local chemist at 0830hrs and stalked it until they opened their doors - bought a poas and tested without hubby knowing - it was BFN as I expected - but the test was a cheap £3.99 boots own which is all they had - so I am holding on to some hope!!! 
Will test on Thursday as this is 1 day after my nurse told me to test and 1 day before the clinic told me to test - and will use a proper test this time. 

Feeling in (.)(.)'s is gradually disappearing though and no other real symptoms. I'm clinging on to a glimmer of hope though!!

Congrats to all of todays BFP's - soooooo pleased for you  

Massive hugs to all who know it hasn't worked this time - keep the hope xxxxx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello lovely ladies in waiting!  Can I join your thread!??

Ive just become officially PUPO after my first IVF cycle, ive been on the Oct/Nov thread and still on there with the lovely ladies but just came across you fabulous ladies.  GULP - 2 weeks is a long time!!!!!!!!!

Beany just seen your post on our thread as well - im so sorry for you hun, sorry to sound a bit daft but is it 100% AF?  I know a lot of girls who bleed like a period and its just an implant bleed?  Dont want to give you false hope xxx

Just going to catch up on the last few pages so I can get to know you all better xx


----------



## Crimsonrose (Aug 19, 2012)

Mross, welcome to the other side, I too have been on the October and November threat but found it bit too crammed in there and way to hard to keep up with so not been in for a good few days. Congratulations on being Pupo, exciting isn't it finally having the hope!!! Hoping for the best possible result for you, take it easy now and put your feet up and try and relax for the next two weeks, says me who has been swinging from the light fittings for the past 8days, I won't lie to you when I say its not so easy, lol!!!!

Magpie, you hold onto that hope with everything you have, its not over yet, maybe it was just too early for one of those standard tests and I dunno maybe testing early is just not such a good idea, I may try hold out until Friday, official day.


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi ladies good luck all you testers today 
I have had no more bleeding I've been up most of the night the night checking  
Hopefully my bump just knocked  my embryo further in ?. 
I've been really stupid thus morning and poas  don't know why it's too early for the stick to detect anything unless I was pregnant with quads!!!! Just obversely like to torture myself argh stupid stupid woman .
Here's    for us all on this 2week trip to insanity xxx


----------



## jojo34 (May 9, 2012)

Morning Ladies! Hope you don't mind if I join the thread.
Crimson it looks like I am at pretty much the same stage as you, they gave me an OTD of the 16th but my blast transfer was on the 5th.. 
Only going slightly insane, last night was the first very unsettled sleep, I was getting so hot I have convinced myself AF is due. I have the slightest twinges really really low down and I did have sore (.)(.) but nothing anymore really. I POAS yesterday (I know I know)... one of the Asda own brands which apparently test at very low 10... well... if you squinted and held it to the light there was the faintest positive line...(OK, I really had to squint). Did another one today (same brand)... and there is again a very faint line (not squinting too hard this time)! I know it isn't anything left over from the Ovitrelle shot as I did tests last week and they were all negative... I hate to think how much money I have wasted! I need to get a grip of myself... if DH sees me sneaking off to the loo anymore he is going to pack me off to the funny farm.
Trudy - easier said but try not to worry, those things stick pretty well and are in a nice comfy home

Chat later ladies
x

*Donna - please could you add me to the board
ICSI - EC 31/10 2 x blast ET on 05/11 OTD 16/11*


----------



## Crimsonrose (Aug 19, 2012)

Trudy yes agree, it is a little early yet as you are only 6dp, I am 9dpt 5dt and have managed to resist, only cos of hubby though, if it had been up to me I would of been testing every day, lol!!!!

Jojo, good news about faint line, your body is getting there and I so want to test but hubby not allowing it, he says its stupid but I don't see the harm, I'm more stressed out not knowing but still have the hope I guess!!

I had a bit of a disturbed nights sleep also, is it a sign?


----------



## jojo34 (May 9, 2012)

I hope so ! I am off to Boots to see how many tests I can buy without getting a weird look!


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Crimson I sneak to the loo whilst other half asleep otherwise he would go mad or is it that I'm going mad   I don't know either way someone call the


----------



## Crimsonrose (Aug 19, 2012)

Lol at you both!!!! I have been tempted with the toilet thing, but I'm going to stick to my word, for now, ha ha!! Jojo, buy the first response ones, about £10.50 and you get 3 for 2 at the mo, they are super sensitive ones for early detection, saw them in the shop the other day and was tempted to get a pack, but hubby slapped my wrist, lol!!


----------



## jojo34 (May 9, 2012)

Well...just bought Tesco own brand (2 x sticks for £3.50) and then also went to Boots and got the First Response 3 for 2... got back to my desk and was thinking something isn't right and there you have it... very light spotting which is not red or pink at all but brown in colour. No idea what this means but guessing it is far too late for implantation bleeding and the start of AF?


----------



## renfen (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

This two week wait is pretty hard on us.

I am so releved to hear the bleeding has stopped Trudy.

Crimsonrose I admire your holding back on testing early, good luck for the 16th! I have held out so far but am very tempted today, 9dpt. Going a little crazy on google and this forum lol.

Lots of    to all those stll waiting

_Donna can you add me to the board please: ICSI OTD 18th Nov. Thanks_


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks redfen now step away from the stick  I've done enough for us both lol wait til the 18 th xx


----------



## chugabur1972 (Jul 25, 2012)

jojo34 said:


> Well...just bought Tesco own brand (2 x sticks for £3.50) and then also went to Boots and got the First Response 3 for 2... got back to my desk and was thinking something isn't right and there you have it... very light spotting which is not red or pink at all but brown in colour. No idea what this means but guessing it is far too late for implantation bleeding and the start of AF?


Hello Jojo,

I just read your post and wanted to quote something to you that I've seen on an earlier post.....

i gather anything brown is old my friend is a senior nurse at a fertility unit so i txt her and asked. also a lot of ladies post saying they have brown discharge so dont panic and although they say implantation happens i think 4-6 dayy dependant on 3 or 5 day transplant when you look this up on the internet it can happen later and earlier this is only a guidance, dont test until your date ive just been reading a ladies story who tested on day 12 got a negitive totally gutted then tested again day 14 and positive so just hang in there......

I don't want to give you false hope but I thought this information was quite positive. Don't give in until you have taken your test and even then until actual AF arrives in full force.  for you. Take care


----------



## Susieque44 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello Ladies

Is anyone getting any shooting pains in their ovaries - I've never had this before so I'm hoping its a good sign unless its a sign of AF coming .....

Also getting a tingle / pinching feeling ... It's so hard to try and work out what's happening !! The only thing l keep thinking is this feels nothing like my normal AF but then l suppose it could be the progesterone .......

Xxxxx


----------



## Crimsonrose (Aug 19, 2012)

Leeanne, could be your ovaries settling down post egg collection, have you been drinking plenty water to help flush out your system? I've read somewhere it helps guard against OHSS.

Jojo, try not to stress, I know easier said than done, until AF comes nothing is certain.. I keep getting spotting too, had some this morning, light pink, paranoid AF is going to show her ugly face any day now as she is due any day now, two weeks since egg collection, so I'm on one of my paranoid watching everytime I go to the loo missions, awful isn't it!!! Also close friend is expecting and all I keep thinking is if I fail I will have to watch her get bigger and bigger on what should be my turn this time, she has already got one child, me none.

Renfen, my resistance had melted away and I think I might have a go tomorrow, the wait is really getting to me now and I will be 10dpt 5dt tomorrow so that's quite good right? I'm really not sure tho, OTD is Friday.


----------



## magpiesyard (Oct 16, 2012)

well guys, my awful wait will be over in the morning - I really hope you all do well in your cycles and wish you all the very best! 

I am not holding out much hope for myself but you never know - it could be a miracle! I will let you all know if I can face it xxxxx


----------



## Olivia_xx (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join your thread please?  I am 4 days post Blastocyst TF, my test date is Thursday the 22nd of November...just praying little one will stay put  
I don't know if anyone can help but I have been experiencing come sharp pains over the right side of my tummy ?over my ovary....is this normal?  could this be implantation pains? or should I be worried?  I will call the clininc later if they get any worse...they are quite uncomfortable 

Love and hugs to you all  
Everything is crossed for each and every one of you xx


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi all the new ladies welcome to the mad house lol...
So just a little up date my bleeding stopped then at 4ish today brown spotting now red when I wipe argh .... Why can't there be a magic want to say yes or no istead of making me  and upset... I thought it would get easier - 3rd time but nope ... Still fingers crossed I'm 6dp 5dt fet who knows xxx


----------



## jojo34 (May 9, 2012)

Chugabur, Crimson... thank you so much, it's lovely to have support here. DH is being very sweet but he doesn't understand what goes through your head. 
Magpie I have everything crossed for you. 
Chins up girls xxxx


----------



## magpiesyard (Oct 16, 2012)

Trud - was chatting to my sis in law about spotting/bleeding - she had FULL ON bleeding on and off throughout her pregnancy, apparently it was from the placenta, but she gave birth to a healthy little girl - all beit 17 years ago - but just thought it might cheer you up to know that bleeding isn't always a bad thing! 

Hope all goes well for everyone xx


----------



## hjanea (Feb 17, 2010)

My friend had bleeding with her pg and her little blasto baby was born in July so try not to worry too much  - easier said than done I know  .


----------



## luckytia (Nov 2, 2012)

hi ladies just to say its a bfn for me. i started my af and the hospital have confirmed to stop meds   . im hoping to start again in jan. very disapointed. wishing you all the best of luck and sending you lots n lots of   xxxx


----------



## hjanea (Feb 17, 2010)

So sorry honey   .


----------



## Susieque44 (Jun 14, 2011)

Luckytia loads of hugs and lots of luck for Jan xxxxx

Magpiesyard - wishing u loads of luck for the morning - l will pray for a positive outcome for you xxxx


----------



## Fat girl slim (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey ladies,

  to all your bfp's

   to all with bfn 

   to everyone waiting fingers crossed fr each and everyone of you cx


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Just dropping by to say massive congrats to everyone with BFPs.....it's an amazing feeling. Lots of hugs and positive vibes to the BFNs. Don't give up hope ladies.

FET for me on Thursday....starting to feel nervous!

X


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the reply girls made me feel a little better I was talking to my friend earlier and said I wonder how many of us would pay extra to be knocked out for 2ww  she told me she would do if for free if I wanted  so glad I know her  .... Tomorrow is another day good luck testers x


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey ladies. 

Just wanted to wish you all luck.  Jojo, I had brown spotting from just before 5 weeks right through to 20 weeks. I even went to the early pregnancy unit I was so worried. Good news is that I went on to have a healthy little boy. Others are very right. Many women spot. 

Hope that helps. 

Smiling xx


----------



## E.J.Scott (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for adding me to the list Donna.

I had IVF, I forgot to tell you -oops.

Em x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Welcome to our new ladies lots of 

  to Beany34, Luckytia on your news

 to Magpiesyard and HopefulLady! for OTD

 all around

Donna


----------



## renfen (Nov 10, 2012)

Good luck Magpie and Hopefullady   

and sorry to hear things didn't work out  Luckytia  good luck for Jan.

Trudy, you really made me laugh, is your friend free today? Think I might need knocking out. I am currently on 10dpo and 8dpt, woke up this morning at 4 with AF cramps convinced this was it, thank goodness nothing so far. Hubby is doing a good job of   and not letting me buy any tests though I might have some somewhere from a batch I bought from Amazon...


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Good luck magpie and hopefull   for you redfen I'm sure I could rent her out could pay fir any further treatment could you picture the banks face with a business plan for knocking out woman on a 2ww  .
TMI I'm stick getting browny pinky watery stain when I wipe someone please  me out now lol


----------



## Crimsonrose (Aug 19, 2012)

Looks like its a BFN for me everyone... however hubby convinced there was a very faint thin blue line but I looked and looked again and I could see nothing, he then said it had gone couple of mins later but I'm not holding out much hope now as I'm 10dpt 5dt so I think its all over for me, never the less he is going to Boots this morning for an eye test so I have told him to go and buy us some first response tests as heard they are really good better than the early CB one I just used this morning so if there is anything I have missed will test tomorrow with response one and if there is anything to be spotted surely that one will pick it up but think I'm kinda just clutching at straws now.. Official day Friday so would of thought something would of showed by now as its only like two days off so if it had worked would of thought I would have a clear but faint line at least... Oh well, feeling quite deflated at the fact I have done everything by the book and its failed, and my close friend she is expecting, yes hell, as if it couldn't of come at a worse time!!!


----------



## magpiesyard (Oct 16, 2012)

Bfn for me guys   - I was kinda expecting it, but hubby taken it really bad, he is now in tears not 5 mins after telling me to stop being so negative and angry! Its really really hard. 
But we will be trying again so may see you again next year, but hopefully you will all be on the expecting forum! 
Good luck and god bless xxxx


----------



## Crimsonrose (Aug 19, 2012)

Magpie, sorry to hear that, pass hubby a tissue, I can understand how you are both feeling, not nice is it.. Not looking good for me, really thought it would work and when period didn't show had a really good feeling but don't think its mean't to be, are you going to restart in January? That's when I'm thinking

Maybe a holiday now, although not sure I will be able to wipe my mind off treatment


----------



## magpiesyard (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Crimson,

My nurse has just told me to carry on with Cyclogest (thought the only positive about a negative was not taking them!) and retest tomorrow - just to prolong it that little bit longer - but I am resigned to the fact its a negative - no symptoms at all so will just do it as they want me to.

Can't afford a holiday but sounds like a good idea - need to look at finances now to see if we can go again straight away - I will be starting as soon as they let me if we can. 

Sad times xx


----------



## Susieque44 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lots of  ladies xxxxxx hopefully tomorrow you will get a BFP


----------



## jojo34 (May 9, 2012)

Magpie, Crimson, sending you so many hugs. I know how you feel after going through it all too recently myself, the heartbreak is a killer.  DP and I just sat and sobbed for what felt like forever. I swore at the time i couldn't go through it again but here I am a few months later. Hope you aren't at work today and you can wrap yourselves up on a sofa. xxx
AFM... sobbed myself to sleep last night after the spotting as convinced it hasn't worked as spotting last time led to a BFP then misc. woke up this morning and POAS... a First Response one and a Boots own.... there is a very definite positive result on both... however still dark brown (Sorry TMI) spotting and now light cramps again so if it did work i think it is now unworking. I'll try and keep positive but this is looking all too much like what happened in June.


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Just a quick reply for Jojo - I've had cramps most day since before otd, some very strong and was convinced af was on her way. I got a bfp very early at 8dp3dt and am still getting cramps now. I've also had so red spotting, little amounts but both of these things are completely normal and doesn't necessarily mean either a bfn or a bfp and mc. I've had my fair share of mc so I know how worried you must be, I am still panicking over everything. Hope you continue to get lovely lines, good luck.


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

to all the ladies with a    i still get a lump in my throat when i think back to my failed cycle in june and it seemed everyone around me was getting a positive. Take care ladies   xx


----------



## chugabur1972 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thinking of you ladies who have received a BFN


----------



## hjanea (Feb 17, 2010)

Magpie and Crimson   . Hope that you both have better news tomorrow    .

Jojo- have you told your clinic?-they might want you to increase your progesterone. Hope its just your body adjusting.


----------



## renfen (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey Magpie and Crimson hope tomorrow brings better news   

JoJo and Jend congrats on the bfp   if you are worried best to talk to the clinic to see if they can reassure you re taking the right dose of meds as it can change once you get a bfp.


----------



## jojo34 (May 9, 2012)

Thanks girls.... I have just called and left a message with my consultant.. waiting for him to call back. Last time I was on 4 x progesterone (cyclogest) a day... this time only 3 but also have an oestrogen patch i change twice a week... nice! Not sure what it does!! xxx

He called as I was about to send this... I have to up the cyclogest to every 6 hours and then I am in for a blood test Friday rather than POAS... he said well done but then to completely rest and do nothing. So... back to the sofa and legs up for me.


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello ladies! I come fully thread trained so hope u dont mind me jumping in here, my test date is 23rd nov. How are we all today?


----------



## hjanea (Feb 17, 2010)

Everything crossed for you Jojo!


----------



## Crimsonrose (Aug 19, 2012)

Well today had been a roller coaster of a day, tested this morning at 10dpt 5dt and got a faint line when held and tilted against the light, was so so chuffed and really thought it was working, I didn't see it straight away, hubby spotted it and I was adamant it was a BFN until I looked more clearly, had looked lots before but when hubby opened the curtains I saw it.. So anyway mind went into overdrive and got on the phone to my mate who found out she was pregnant two weeks ago, she had also done a test and had a faint result so wanted to get her opinion, she came running up from her house to mine to inspect the result and said there was something there, I was so excited!!! We had lunch and giggled discussing children's names, etc... then as she was above to leave to go home I nipped to the loo, to my horror, blood, felt like screaming, crying, my heart sunk, and felt like I had been hit by a bus emotionally, immediately told hubby and friend which were both gutted, the went for a walk with hubby to try clear my head but didn't really do a lot tbh. Mean't to be meeting friends for lunch tomorrow, one friend has a baby, I've had to text her to cancel, telling her the reason, I though best to tell her truth how I'm feeling with regards to her baby, I just hope I haven't offended her


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

*crimsonrose* honesty goes a long way with people, its better to be open than to lie. thats no good for anyone. I'm sure she would appreciate the honesty albeit a bit disappointed but there are other times u can do lunch when u are able to be around a youngster in the future, dont beat yourself up hunni. xx


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

OTD - BFN, no suprise but still had to hold back the tears after putting the phone down.

Crimsonrose, how bad is the bleeding? There may still be hope if you did have a faint positive on the test? After the kind responses on Monday I did a test to put my mind at rest and it was a blatent negative so I had no hope today at all....   honey I hope the bleeding is a false alarm. Feel free to pm me.

Congrats to all those lucky BFP ladies, I hope to join you in the knocked up gang in the new year if the OH agrees to another paid cycle in which case I may be bumping into some of the BFN ladies again.

 for everyone in the hope that we all get there in the end

x


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

*beany* i'm trying to send u optimism but feel no matter what i say it wont be enough for how u must be feeling, i hope we do see you around here again but you go give ur body a well deserved break and enjoy christmas, see what the new year brings for you xx


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Beany   to you I am sorry it will happen one day ... Crimson have you spoken to clinic the blood may be coming from somewhere else my clinic want the best when I was bleeding in march my friend a nurse told me to go to A&E tell them I'm in early stages of pregnancy bleeding and don't feel well ... The early pregnancy unit then got involved and although it was too early to do a scan then checked where the bleeding was coming from did bloods loads and continued to support me unfortunately it was a miscarriage but instead of being left high and dry I got support and the correct treatment ... Just ashamed  I had to lie  
But you got a positive result so stay positive get done help it may not be over yet my  are with you xx


----------



## Crimsonrose (Aug 19, 2012)

Beany, the bleeding was quite heavy last time I have checked, not been for a while though but just know its over as I can feel it, there is a slight bit of hope left but its not looking good.

Trudy, yeah have spoken to the clinic, they didn't really say a lot just that it wasn't looking good so guess the next 24hours will tell


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Get to A&E tell them your pregnant bleeding and feel poorly yes a white lie but at least you'll get answers and care instead of working your self up  xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Welcome Charlene666 

Crimsonrose sorry to hear of your rollercoaster of a day   

jojo sounds like  are in order

Magpie      for retesting tomorrow 

Llew, kaysu and divegirl  and   for OTD tomorrow

Sending  and 

Donna


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Donna* Thank you.


----------



## kaysu (Apr 27, 2011)

Congrats to BFPS N hugs to BFNSxxxx
Good Luck especially to my fellow testers tomorrow
I'm pretty nervous but expecting BFN
Have been daft n done HPT last 2 days n no faint lines
Although I'm sure 6 dpt even for 5day old blastos is too soon but open to any advice/ comments
Have felt nauseous since 2 days post transfer so DH us hopeful
Although I keep telling him it's prob just cycligest or progesterone
Had no cramps/ boobs r fine n don't think I'll be getting much sleep tonight!
Only got 1 frostie left after this n think it'll be another return to Spain......
Sorry to be a mizgog.


----------



## Fat girl slim (Oct 23, 2012)

feel sosad one of my good friends has just told me she's pregnant am I horrible for feeling jealous?? E every where I look pregnant ladies or newborn babies


----------



## Susieque44 (Jun 14, 2011)

It's ok to feel jealous fat girl slim l always smile and congratulate but go away and cry buckets for myself xxxx

My two best friends are both 3 months pregnant - 2 cousins, a family friend and two of my employees I'm currently stuck in a baby boom !!

I have 10 godchildren - my friends are amazing but no one can fit the gap xxxxxxx

Stay strong xxxxx


----------



## chugabur1972 (Jul 25, 2012)

Fat girl slim of course you are not horrible for feeling jealous.  It's a natural emotion for any woman who is struggling to get pregnant.  Does your friend know you are going through IVF?

I think because we are so desperate (in a nice way) to have a little miracle of our own that all we see are other peoples.  It just doesn't seem fair sometimes does it.

Take care of yourself and talk to your friend about how you are feeling.  I've no doubt she will understand.

Good luck with your IVF journey xx


----------



## Crimsonrose (Aug 19, 2012)

Fatgirlslim, one of my close friends is pregnant and has had no problems what so ever conceiving, 2months it took her in fact!!! So know very well how you feel, grit your teeth hun, horrible isn't it!!! I feel like sometimes I just can't face them, them being friends that already have children as well, one of my friend has already got one child and is pregnant with another, my other friend has a baby boy.. I have had bleeding today and was suppose to be meeting her for lunch tomorrow in town, I've cancelled as just can't face all the gugu gaga's tomorrow over lunch, its just too much, she is all over him, picking him up and cuddling him, etc.. which I know is normal, but I just need it at the moment as life has been so unfair for me and not for them so I'm keeping my distance xx


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

*crimsonrose* i don't think you realise how much of a decent person that makes you for being able to admit that, alot of people i know wouldnt say anything and either lie to avoid them or go and hate every minute of it putting themselves in a situation they could have avoided. well done sweetie. i admire you. 
pssssst dont tell anyone but i blew u a bubble because ur special and i think ur great. xx


----------



## Fat girl slim (Oct 23, 2012)

it's so nice you all feel the same.....I don't feel so alone....I haven't told anyone bout the problems we are having as I don't want the questions it's just so nice to come on here and talk to you all as you know how it feels xxx


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

*fat girl slim* if it's any consolation i don't think i could face being around my friends that have babies, my cousin has just had twins but i couldnt deal with seeing newborns. feeling a degree of jealousy is perfectly understandable and no one could blame you, go easy on yourself, showing/feeling emotions mean you have a heart.


----------



## flygirl001 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi ladies. May I join. I had a FET today and my OTD is 26th 😃excited and nervous!
Spent today slobbing out on the sofa, hopefully I will feel brave enough to walk around a bit tomorrow!! 
Excuse lack of personals. Will scroll back an get to know you all. 
FG xx


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

*flygirl* hi, I'm new here too, landed yesterday lol. Welcome. Hope u r feeling well this morning, my sofa has become my best friend the last few days. X


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Plea Kay drive good luck today testing
Crimson I hope your ok today and seek the medical support my  are with you and I'm hoping its ' just' one of those bleeds xxx


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

*trudy* hello,sorry i didnt mean to blow u a bubble i clicked it by mistake,  my phone is trying to embarrass me today.hope u dont mind


----------



## Klarka (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello ladies,
just a quick update...I had my FET on November 5th, tested yesterday (9DP5DT) and got BFP. Still very cautious as I had two M/C before my girls were born, but so far it's as good as it could be. Now waiting for my blood work, then first scan, if we get that far, that is. 

I have to say this 2WW (well, I cheated and only did 9 days of waiting) passed by quickly. I remember going out of mind waiting for my IVF outcome back in 2010, but now having two children to look after, I was way too busy to get properly stressed. I will test again on Saturday (OTD) and hope the line gets thicker....good luck to all of you who are still waiting, hang in there!!!


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Haha I love the bubble keep clicking


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

LOL no prob! *click*

*klarka* well done you!


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Klarka well done best wishes xx


----------



## hjanea (Feb 17, 2010)

Congratulations Klarka!!


----------



## kaysu (Apr 27, 2011)

on yourKiarku n hope all keeps going well
Thanks Trudy
My bloods being taken at 0930 but nurse said result may be as late as tomorrow morning. Gonna try n keep busy in work today ( but already know I'll get nowt done!!)
X


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi girlies, whoops I forgot there was this fabulous 2ww thread going on!! lol!  Just trying to catch up with everyone just no, so many pages!  Have a silly question, I had my ET on Monday 12th November after a 5 day wait (EC was the Wednesdsay before so officially 6 days later).  Anyway, my OTD the clinic gave me is 26th NOvember, whereas other girlies seem to have earlier OTD to mine?  Why do you think this is?  I want to test as soon as I can lol!  xxx

Im there with the pregnancies and babies yukkyness.  Im meeting my lovely friend today who is 3 months pregnant, and im feeling very anxious about it.  To make it better we are sharing baby pics....im taking my little blasto photo with me and she is bringing her 12 week scan photo........think this will help and i know we will laugh through it.

xx


----------



## Klarka (Nov 4, 2010)

mross when I had ET (5 days embryos), I was told to test after 14 days, which seems to be policy your clinic follows too. Now with FET, the doctor told me: "do not test until 14...well, at least 12 days after transfer". So I took him by word and set up my OTD on 12 days past transfer  I think 12 is reasonable...14 is way too long! I tested earlier both times though, but not extremely early. I think I tested 12 days past transfer the first time, and 9 days past transfer now. 

I just wanted to tell you all ladies in 2WW: do not get discouraged if you feel like your AF is just around the corner. After both my transfers I just KNEW I was going to get my period any day, I could feel it - everything was pretty much the same as every other cycle. Yet I got a BFP every time...


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

hello all, i like how that although there's alot of saddness and sorrow, there's also a lot of positivity still floating around here and encourangement, i do like that about this website. ur all great for each other and i feel lucky to have found u all.  
i know not all of u know me in this thread, but i've been in others for a while now and met some fab people.
yes i know must be getting soppy lol


----------



## Crimsonrose (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi everyone. Hope everyone is okay. Did another test this morning and got another negative, I think its well and truly over for me now, I haven't got much hope left now if any and its official test date tomorrow, sorry to be negative.. I was just really hoping something would show up today but just don't think its meant to be... I'm scared now that it will never work, maybe there is something else thats stopping it, i dunno!!! The bleeding stopped last night, so I thought maybe it was just implantation but its not looking good now. Thanks everyone for your lovely replies and good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## jojo34 (May 9, 2012)

Hi Crimson... i wondered whether to ask how you were doing today but just saw the message from you.  You poor thing, the bleeding stopping is a good thing, maybe you can go into your clinic and ask for a blood test? I do know how you feel... it just doesn't seem fair.
Sending you much love 

How is everyone else doing?  My spotting appears to have stopped.... keeping things crossed  ... into my clinic tomorrow for a blood test so will hear by the afternoon.

xx


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello ladies

I feel like I am going nuts and just really strung out.

I am 8dp5dt from day 1 I have had af type pains, now my boobs are sore, my nipples are darker, I keep getting hot flushes, and lots of cm yesterday and today I have been feeling some nausea and had lots of acid. On Monday when I was 5dp5dt I had some brown spotting on panty liner then yesterday I had some brown cm when I wiped que meltdown and some people reassured me it was ok. But today I have had some more brown cm when I wipe and sometimes it's pink. I am so worried this is my af coming and it hasn't worked. Just can't stop worrying, the spotting isn't there all the time it's just there sometimes, sometimes there is a lot sometimes not much. 

I am really driving myself insane, my OTD is Monday although I am testing Sunday. Want to test earlier but dh won't let me and I'm not sure I could keep it a secret if I tested early. 

The 2ww is the hardest bit of this....

Nat xxx


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi nat I'm in the same boat reading your post was like a mirror image of my 2ww I had my egg transferred same date and my test date 18th today I've had pinky blood when I wipe and I have af pains too I'm praying for us both thus isn't the end and just the medication xx


----------



## Susieque44 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello Ladies

I think it's a BFN for me ... Tested this morning (10dp3dt) and their is not even a hint of a line !!

I was praying for a miracle,  this is my 7th fresh cycle with everything you could possibly have immune treatment, acupunture..... And lve never even had a hint of a line.

My journey will now start with donor eggs and a host surrogate - good luck to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

*leeanne* hi, sorry to hear that, but I wish u well for the future, good luck. Xx


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

afternoon ladies, 
Have been reading the last few pages of your thread and would like to join if that's ok. I've been on the Oct/nov treatment for Ivf thread, but just discovered this and feel its more appropriate now i'm on the 2ww too. Hello to a few familiar names, charlene666, mross, crimsonrose. I'm exactly 1week past ET, Have been suffering with very tender boobs for days (tho I often do at certain times of the month usually), also have had a migraine the past 2 days. Hopefully good signs.    to everyone.x

*Donna* can you please add me to your lovely chart - IVF OTD 23rd Nov - thanks


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Hamilton* nice of u to join us lol sorry I shoulda said this was here. I've also had migraine today & headache yesterday. Putting it down to doing my own head in lol. They r quite friendly here I'm sure u will fit right in. Xx


----------



## renfen (Nov 10, 2012)

Congratulations Klarka   that is really great news!

Crimsonrose   so sorry to hear about the negative but it might be worth getting your bloods done at the clinic. I read on various sites that hcg levels at early stage can be different for each one. 

JoJo and Kaysu good luck with the test results tomorrow   

Leanne- sorry to hear your news   good luck for the future.

Welcome Flygirl, Charlene, Natalie and Hamilton. Lots of      

I am two and a half days to OTD and time is really dragging, at 8dp2dt yesterday and gave in and did one of the cheap tests and it was negative. Been feeling all hot and bothered today and heartburn, also a slight headache and various AF twinges.  Trying not to get all worked up about it however went on Amazon got myself some first response for delivery by 1pm tomorrow!!


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi all,
Had FET today.....1 6 day blasto thawed....and now for the 2ww! Going to keep busy as much as possible.
For anyone testing earlier, try not to be disheartened. Last time I tested 3 days early and nada....bfp on test day tho
X


----------



## magpiesyard (Oct 16, 2012)

Officially bfn for me - had a tough day, had to do a pregnancy risk assessment on a colleague, was ok at the time but finding it tough now, managed to make it till closing locked the doors and burst into tears! will it get easier? Or does each time just get harder and harder? Thanks for all the support in here you guys have been amazing xxxxx


----------



## chugabur1972 (Jul 25, 2012)

Good evening lovely 2ww ladies.  Hope you are all keeping well.

Flygirl – Welcome to the crazy world of the 2ww.  I hope this time is a stress free as possible for you  

Klarka – Congratulations on your BFP……sending you lots of   that the line gets darker for you.  Thank you for the encouragement   Isn’t it hard trying to stay positive when your not sure what’s going on inside and you don’t know if the symptoms are due to the medication, AF or because you are pregnant.  I think we all deserve a medal for enduring this torture    Hopefully it will all be worth it  

Kaysu – Any news from the  clinic?  Hope you're ok    

Mross – Hope you are keeping well and had a lovely day  

Crimsonrose – I’m so sorry to hear of your result today but I will keep everything crossed for you cos you never know what tomorrow could bring.  Obviously I don’t want to get your hopes up.  Take care and I send you lots of        

JoJo – Happy to hear your bleeding has stopped.  Good luck tomorrow  

Natalie – Have you spoken to your clinic about your symptoms?  It could be that this is all very normal.  Maybe consider giving them a call if you haven’t already done so and maybe they can help ease your worry until your OTD.  Take care  

Trudy – Keep everything crossed for you too that it is just the medication and nothing to be concerned about  

Leeanne – I hope for you that you have just tested a little too early.  I’ve been advised that on a 3dt the earliest you could test is 11dp so you never know.  Again I don’t want to get your hopes up but please don’t give up  

Hamilton – My fellow cycle buddy.  I’ve been feeling exactly the same as you with the sore boobs, heartburn and migraine.  Can’t believe this time last week we had our little one’s back on board.  I was so excited that day and wanted to go out on the streets telling everyone I was PUPO.  That now feels like ages ago and the excitement has turned into worry   Still feels like forever until OTD.  Do you think you will test a couple of days early?  

Charlene – Hope you are feeling better  

Renfen – Good luck with your OTD.  Hope your symptoms are those of early pregnancy and you have just tested too early.  Try and keep positive    

Hg34 – Welcome to the 2ww and thank you for your encouragement re: early testing.  Hope your 2ww goes a stress free as possible for you  

AFM - Well I'm 7dp3dt and am slowly going insane.  Trying to keep busy but it's not easy when you feel pooped all the time.  Folks are taking me out Christmas shopping tomorrow which I'm looking forward to.  Hopefully I can go an entire day without crying at something ridiculous.  OH is soooo relaxed about it all and keeps telling me to stop stressing   like it's that easy.  I know deep down he is worried about the OTD but he says there is nothing we can do about it so why worry.......and I agree with him, I just can't put it into practice.  

Stay strong ladies


----------



## chugabur1972 (Jul 25, 2012)

magpiesyard said:


> Officially bfn for me - had a tough day, had to do a pregnancy risk assessment on a colleague, was ok at the time but finding it tough now, managed to make it till closing locked the doors and burst into tears! will it get easier? Or does each time just get harder and harder? Thanks for all the support in here you guys have been amazing xxxxx


Hello magpiesyard I've just seen your post.

I'm so so sorry to hear about your bfn. I have no words so I will just send you my love and prayers to you and your DH.

Take care xx


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Crimson and magpie  to you
On my last cycle I had a one of my  staff ask for a 'word' she was having an abortion and needed to take annual leave and I had to grant it... It was the hardest thing I've ever had to do but as her manager I had to show her her choices and offer support ... After that the 2ww souls be easy but nope... I do preg risk assessments too and always compare the ladies to what I should have been ......
We will all get our time in one form or another on the mean time have a dam good  pick up a stick and best something  then hold your head up high because we are stong  woman xxxxxx


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello Ladies

Can I pop on to give you all hope and encouragement  

I am 42 and just undertaken my 6th Icsi cycle. I have only got to OTD twice and I am estatic to say I have finally got my BFP after many years
of heartache and despair. 3 embabies on board, not sure how many have stuck!

I caved and tested 12dp 3dt as I was positive AF was on her way. Pains and Backache ! Got a feint positive on a first response  

I know its so hard and hope I never have another 2ww but please stay strong and if its a BFN try to see it as one step nearer to your BFP. There have been many times when I have sobbed on the bathroom floor and thought "I can't do it again" but I recharged and got back on the rollercoaster.

I would see the BFP's on here and would think, will it ever happen to me? 

Please stay strong, it will happen.

Don't panic if you get AF pains, easier said than done and try not to test too early (guilty of both every time)  


Sending you all love and luck. May your dreams come true 

Bluebell x


----------



## hjanea (Feb 17, 2010)

Congratulations Bluebell- fantastic news!!


----------



## chugabur1972 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello Bluebell,

Congratulations on your BFP and thank you for your kind words of support and encouragement.

Enjoy your pregnancy xx


----------



## magpiesyard (Oct 16, 2012)

Trud - your post on beating something has just made me smile! Thankyou xxx I think I might just do that in the morning!


----------



## kaysu (Apr 27, 2011)

Good evening lovely 2ww ladies.  Hope you are all keeping well.

Hi to all newcomerss Flygirl HG34 and any i may have missed– Welcome to our   2ww.  I hope this time is a stress free as possible for you  

JoJo – glad bleeding has stopped.  Good luck tomorrow  

no news for me from clinic - have killed my battery mobile with checking it so often today - know now i'm gonna get the call while in work tomoz...aaaaahhhh

Crimsonrose and Leanne –  sorry about your result   but    for you.xx

Trudy – not long for you to go now - your humour has really helped me through this - thanks for all your positive thoughts and really hope everything pans out for you this time.


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Good luck star and jojo and any other testers ....


----------



## Stars89 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi girls, unfortunately it's a BFN. Thank you for all your support. I'm truly gutted but will spend a few days getting my head around things and pick myself up again! To be honest it had completely took over my life, so I'm looking forward to having a six month break to start feeling like me again! Hopefully a nice Christmas and holiday before our next cycle starts.

I wish you all so much luck and hope you all get the result you deserve!! Fingers crossed and keep strong.

See you again in 6 months xxxx


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Star   for you it's nice to see your positive and taking a break ... And you have a plan   take care and stay positive ..... It's the weekend so gave a nice large glass of wine on me xxx


----------



## jojo34 (May 9, 2012)

Thanks Trudy... Star sorry about the BFN, sending kisses.
Just a quick update from me girls...  tiny bit more spotting last night, all still really really dark in colour. POAS this morning and took ages to come up as Positive... went to ACU and had blood taken so I'll get a call this afternoon. Will have to go back on Sunday to see if levels in blood have risen or fallen. Feeling very very negative. I've been here before! 
I get married 3 months today... I guess if it is a negative I'll be able to fit into my dress


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Jojo fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## chugabur1972 (Jul 25, 2012)

Good morning ladies,

Star - I'm so sorry to hear of your BFN.  As Trudy said it's nice to hear you are looking forward with positivity.
Take care of yourself and have a lovely, relaxing Christmas  

Jojo - I will keep everything crossed for you.  Take care and good luck with the call this afternoon  

Take care everyone xx


----------



## jojo34 (May 9, 2012)

So... despite consultant saying I should rest still, I came into the office as there was only so much DIY SOS I could handle staying at home on the sofa! 
Sitting at my desk... so far on 5th trip to the loo for knicker watch and reading into every symptom possible! 
Acid reflux...  could be good but also could be attributed to the fact that I just ate 8 all butter shortbread biscuits! 
Tired...  didn’t sleep last night as was in body temperature overload
High Temp when sleeping... DP was practically clamping me down in his quest to try and cuddle me all night, 15 stone of rugby player on top of me made me sweat for all the wrong reasons! 
[Sore boobs... attributed to the lovely oestrogen patches I have stamped all over my body.. the glue stuff doesn’t come off so I look like a postage stamp gone wrong. 
Why does it take so long for a phone to ring!!!!! 
xxxxx


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hurry up phone jojo going loco .... So am I sitting here on the edge of the sofa for you .... God I need to go back to work roll on next Wednesday


----------



## B4byorchid (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi Ladies 

Anyone in their 2ww at the moment? Would love to hear from anyone going through this... 

B4byorchid x


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi ladies
I was in here a few days ago but I've been quiet. I am 7dp5dt. I was totally stupid after 4 days and poas but to my surprise it came up positive! Only a full on squint and hold up to the light job but it was there. The next morning it got darker. Yesterday I got a 'pregnant' on a digital' I am in shock and scared as there are good reasons not to test so early so I'm petrified it won't last. Plus I am now on the next rollercoaster as I am very high risk ectopic and have to wait for a 6 week scan.
So right now I am quietly jumping for joy and in shock and scared as hell!
Congrats to all of the BFP's and huge hugs to those girls who have had disappointment this month.
And for those who are waiting and wondering, I haven't had any symptoms. Occasional very mild cramps and sore boobs but that started before transfer with the prigesterone. Good luck!
Please little beans stay in there and please god let them be in the right place.
Xxxxx


----------



## jojo34 (May 9, 2012)

Congrats! You clever girl!!!!!!


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Jojo, thank you.  are you still waiting for your result? Xxx


----------



## Birdy86 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello ladies,

I have been lurking over the last few days but not had the courage to write. But i am now really struggling and would love to hear positive stories. 

I had a 5 day embryo out back last thursday 08/11 and was told it was a top quality 5AA embryo so i was hopeful that we would have a positive outcome. Low and behold the mother of all periods came last night and is continuing today i have done a negative test today which i was expecting but what really is concerning me is the fact that i have not even made it to test day!!! My accupunturist who i saw earlier this week mentioned that it is not a good sign for this to happen and could mean immune issues??

I am freaking out an need some good stories or words of encouragement that will help me calm down and think positve about the 9 frozen blastos that i have in storage. I am thinking i will ask for clexane on my FET cycle as i was taking low dose aspirin this cycle which has obviously not helped. Sorry to go on. 

Congrats to all those who have got BFPs and ladies who are still waiting or have had bfn hang on in there ladies

Xxxxx


----------



## jojo34 (May 9, 2012)

Fidub... yes, I have been testing since the day after ET! My OTD is today but got my first positive on Sunday and it has got darker since, however spotting started Tuesday lunch so consultant said he would check my bloods to confirm what way the pregnancy is going. I am willing my phone to ring with a result! That said until I have second test on Sunday I wont know what way the levels are going! 
Birdy - keep strong. There are so many ladies on here that have bled but still get a positive on OTD. Have you called your clinic?


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Jojo - oh I see, I should probably read back and catch up. I haven't been on here as I was too scared to say it out loud and jinx it so I need to catch up with people. I hope and pray things are fine, what a stress you've been through. Thank you for making me feel less insane for my early testing too, I'm glad it's not just me! I had bloods done yesterday but can't get results until Monday. And obviously I need two to see if its looking good and can't get the second done until Monday with results on weds. Aargh!

Birdy - I'm sorry you are going through this. As jojo said, lots of women bleed and its fine. But also, lots of women get af before test date and I've never read that that's abnormal in any way. See what your clinic says. Big hugs.

Xxxx


----------



## Birdy86 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks ladies!! 
Rung Clinic and they have said to continue crinone gel and attend tommorow for d14 beta test so we shall see but not holding my breath :0(

Xx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Urgh, im such an idiot.  I POAS.  I know, I know, I know.  Im 4dp5dt - so little un got transferred back on Monday.  Why did i do it  I decided i wouldnt be deflated if it was negative, as it wouldnt be accurate.  But I did it and its negative.  Completely negative.  Why am i so upset?  Just googled it and found all these sites with girls testing 4dp5dt and they were all getting positive faint lines.  I guess I expected something and now im deflated.  URGH.  I know im an idiot, but just wanna know now. xxxxxxx


----------



## jojo34 (May 9, 2012)

HI Mross! You're not silly! I had a 5day blast put back Monday 5th.... i was weeing all over sticks on the Wednesday!!! I told my consultant this morning and he wet himself laughing at me!  I am the most impatient person I know! Blimey - I hack into DP's emails just so I can see what he has ordered me for Christmas! So... don't feel bad! xxxx


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi mross. What time did you test? My 4dpt line was so faint that any earlier than the evening I doubt it would even have been there. Plus although there are lots of stories of girls getting them then there are also loads where they don't get a positive until otd. Plus a lot if those girls probably ended up with twins.But I know that doesn't stop the disappointment. Xxx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi girls,

Jojo - thanks thats made me feel better!  I know its the cardinal rule not to test but i just had to.  Hows your bleeding has it tapered off?  Im sure it implanting, i read somewhere in IVF we are more likely to bleed during implantation so think good sign for you x

Fidub - I just tested this afternoon about 1pm ish.  Im just going to wait it out from now.  I know its too early too test, I just had too!  I think maybe it was a good thing as i just had a good cry and I havent done that since starting ivf so needed it.  Tomorrow is the first anniversary of my first ectopic laparoscopy so I think im feeling double whammy today and just thought this would make it all better.

THanks girls xx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Fdup - OMG i hadnt seen your previous post LOL !!! How funny!!!  Well done congrats on BFP........I think its gonna stick around esp as its getting darker daily yayxxx


----------



## jojo34 (May 9, 2012)

mross... no spotting at all today... just a splodge last night around dinner time and that has been it. Still a weird feeling really low down, not cramps... more of a ....twanging!


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Thats sounding positive Jojo...Isnt this scary all this bloody waiting about !!!!!!!!!!!  xx


----------



## jojo34 (May 9, 2012)

The 'Not Knowing' is enough to send any sane person completely NUTS! I had a coughing fit earlier and i started holding my stomach with my hands incase the pressure coughed them out! I used to be quite an intelligent person! xx


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

So I cracked   after having a bump and bleeding at the beginning of the week and then it stopping and for the last two days I've had brown stuff discharge everything I get before af soooo I was looking at calendar and realised I was due on yesterday   POAS   and got the faintest pathetic positive line !!!! I'm now don't want to celebrate or anything as I'm 9dp 5dt it should be more than the light shade it was also this happened the last time and I had a ' chemical' hate that word... I've posted the test picture on this site and people vote - sad I know  so far I've got 92%  vote saying they too can see the line ...... What I'm trying to say is can the medication delay period or would it just come?? Information isn't that clear... Plus my clic has said just poas again as it should get darker, yet some sights say this isn't true. I really fear a repeat of last time where my egg had buried and was pumping out HTP but never developed- although the last time the test really showed a nice cross.... I did test with wee 6 hrs old held it in as much as possible.
Wish I never realised my period is late horrible horrible medication why isn't anything simple!!! 
Official test date Sunday but I was testing Saturday at I don't want my birthday spent saying nope didn't work.... I really feel heavy like I'm going to explode down below .... Rant over sorry ladies will test again in the morning just wish it was one way or another ... Knicker duty here I come   Xx


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Jojo you made me laugh this we are all going insane I sneezed and ran to the toilet ... What was I expecting to find?


----------



## jojo34 (May 9, 2012)

Trudy... I can honestly say that in June when I was bun in oven... the line did get darker each day I did it and also came up faster each day. I was using clear blue (not digital). 

OOohh... he rang as I was typing this... my level is 126...... I know it all matters what Sundays level is but in the summer my level on the same stage wa only 67... this is good... right xxx
I am shaking...


----------



## chugabur1972 (Jul 25, 2012)

Good evening ladies, hope you have all had a nice day

Jojo – That sounds very positive.  I will keep everything crossed for you until Monday  You are so right with the not knowing.  I think that is the hardest part and wondering if all the symptoms are due to it working or cos you just need a massive bottom burp    I’m very impatient like you and I love your comment about checking out your Christmas pressies.  I’m the other way though and find it hard to not tell everyone what I’ve got them for Christmas  

Trudy – My clinic told me that even if you have the faintest of faint lines then it’s still positive   Keep peeing on them sticks girl first thing in the morning.  I’m no expert but I’d listen to your clinic not websites.  I will keep everything crossed for you that it’s growing nicely inside you  

Mross – Bless you but I’m glad to hear you have had a good cry.  I think we all need that during this process  
I found this chart….hope it will make you feel a bit happier about your BFN today.
I do understand though how tempting it is.  I’ve been telling myself all day to do a test as I’m 8dp3dt today and according to the 3-Day Transfer table hCG should have started to enter my blood stream but I’m absolutely terrified so I’m going to TRY and wait until the 21st.  Try not to be too downhearted as it is still early days  
5-Day Transfer
Days Past 
Transfer (DPT)	Embryo Development
One	The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 
Two	The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Three	The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 
Four	Implantation continues
Five	Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 
Six	Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 
Seven	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Eight	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Nine	Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy 


Birdy – Welcome, sorry to hear about your bleed but as the other ladies have said please don’t give up hope.  Double check with your clinic and see what they suggest.  Keeping everything crossed for you  

Fidup – Congratulations.  I will keep everything crossed for you that your little one/one’s are snuggled in the right place and keep going strong  

B4byorchid – Welcome  Did you have a 3 or 5 day transfer?  When is your OTD?  I hope you are not going too crazy  

AFM - Went to do a bit of early Christmas shopping today and it was lovely.  I actually managed to feel "normal" for a little while rather then a nervous wreck obsessing about every little thing    only 5 more sleeps to OTD  

Take care xx


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Jojo great numbers ... Thanks chun.... My bleeding is getting a little more nit enough to stain pad but everytime I wipe and now red .... We will see what the poas says tomorrow - but I think I know deep down .... Xx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Chugubur thanks so much honey, that really really helps - this means today is poss just little un trying to implant then.  I do feel horrid, crampy, sore boobs, and sicky started tonight as well but i think its all this worrying.  I think your right, dont test till test date - god your so disciplined which I was that good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 xx

Jojo - Im keeping everything crossed for you honey, im sure its all ok and fine though but i understand how you feel completely xx

xxxxxx


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Official BFN today with the retest hcg yesterday.   Not sure how we will find the money for another go. Just so unfair. Why can't life be simple?

Bye for now

Njr26


----------



## chugabur1972 (Jul 25, 2012)

So sorry to hear your news Njr26.  Take care of yourself


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

So sorry NJR I know how you feel with regards to the finance situation we can not afford another go I think a bfn is a little easier to deal with when you have a next step I hope your getting the support you need and now enjoy yourself


----------



## renfen (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi girls,

bluebell - thank you for your words of encouragement and congrats on your BFP   

Findup - congratulations too on your BFP. 

So sorry to hear about the BFN NJR   

JoJo I really loved the "I used to be quite an intelligent person", think it applies to all of us. Going absolutely nuts just now with all the strange twinges, AF pains and dodgy body temp, trying to remember to breathe, knicker watching etc. The worst thing is I keep remembering last time  My OTD is this sunday and I am at 9dp2dt, two more sleeps to go. I have a few tests still in their packaging wondering if tomorrow is too early to try one  

Good luck to everyone still awaiting their OTD, what has helped me most through this two week wait so far has been this forum and a IVF Belief CD.


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome chugabar  and for posting re the stages after transfer....good refresher and funnily enough I was just about to google it! Hope your doing ok x


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi ladies is it ok if i join your thread, i am currently 2dp5dt and yes it is already starting to drive me mad.  I have spent the day reading the rest of the thread, but dont think i could manage personals at the moment, there are so many of you! Congrats to those with their bfp's and  Good luck for those that are testing tomorrow.    and sorry to those that have received their bfns


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Good luck peanut and beck 
Welcome all the new ladies to the  weeks where we all turn rather stupid  

AFM I've taken another test I know I know   it is slightly darker that yesterday still not a strong positive but a little darker and I mean a little... My official test date tomorrow my period now technically was due 2 days ago I'm still bleeding not enough for a pad but its there every time I wipe pink brown red I am bricking it please don't let me go through the terrible 'chemical' again


----------



## Jeme1ca2345 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi all. I cannot believe I am writing this, I have waited right until OTD but I got    . 
I'm in major shock, considering out of my 9 eggs, 2 were mature and 1 made it to transfer. See, it only takes 1 !!! Good luck to us all x


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Mross - I'm so sorry to hear about the ectopic anniversary. I remember the anniversary of my first, I cried a lot. I am soooo paranoid about one now. Waiting is best if you can do it, I knew I wouldn't be able to.

Jojo - you made me laugh. Ivf does crazy crazy things to us all haha. Twanging sounds positive and 126 is great as far as I know!

Trudy - I am keeping everything crossed for you. Bleeding can be normal.

Chugabur - hang on in there, only four more sleeps now!

Njr - I am so sorry to hear about your bfn. Xxxxx

Renfen - ooh only one more sleep!!! Good luck, got everything crossed for you.

Smudge - hi, yes it's enough to drive you mad. I cheated my way out of it after four days but up until then I was all over the place. Well actually I still am after my bfp be suse of my history, just a different kind of obsessing!

Jeme - yaaaaaay! Congratulations! So pleased for you. Xxxx

Afm - still half over the moon and half the paranoid woman from hell. My cramps kicked in yesterday but they were strangely reassuring so its now that they aren't here that I stress. I cannot stop worrying about ectopic, I just can't believe I'd be so lucky at last. I feel bad moaning when I've got my bfp, I should just enjoy the moment and keep praying for the best. Xxx


----------



## Samic1986 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

Congratulations for all those with BFPs so pleased for you all! 
Those that have had BFNs I'm so sorry, hugs to you all.  

Well I've got another 6 days until OTD and the only thing keeping me sane is this thread! I'm determined to wait until Friday, I think DH would kill me if I tested earlier! I'm trying not to symptom spot but its so difficult!!

Lots of love to all those still waiting xx


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Samic - I just read your history and wanted to say well done in your bmi, that's no mean feat! Well done for holding out. The only symptoms I have is mild cramping and sore boobs. I've got my bfp but its hard to rule out what's progesterone and what's pregnancy! Xxx


----------



## Algi (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi I have just registered on this site and this is my first cycle of treatment.
We had 2 embryos transferred yesterday after ICSI so are due to test Nov 30th, so would be great to join this support group.
Thanks


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

afternoon all, 
Anyone else on the pesseries having upset tums tmi soz but every afternoon around 2:30 i've been getting terrible cramps then the runs   I'm 9dpt  x


----------



## Cheesy (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello all I'm only starting my 2ww. Same as algi really who I seem to be stalking on here today! If I have the lingo right I'm 2dp2dt and have my OTD as 30 nov. have low expectations but still cling to hope of miracles etc. 2 embies on board but they only collected 3 hence 2dt. 

Hamilton74 I have had symptoms from the progesterone and vommed on the pavement prior to ET but on that occasion had taken them orally on empty stomach which seems to be worse. Sorry to hear they affect you in this way. Have you spoken to your clinic about it?

To all ladies with BFPs, huge congrats I can only dream what that's like. And much love and hugs to the BFNs and the ladies in turmoil close to OTD stay strong and I hope it works out for you all. This sucks doesn't it?


----------



## Jalpari (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey ladies,
I went for a natural frozen embryo transfer yesterday so am 1dp3dt. I am new to this site, how do i create a profile with details?
Good luck to everyone in 2ww!!!


----------



## Tiana (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi can I join you ladies?
I had a 2day 2 embies transfer on Wednesday and we have not told anybody this time round ..I could really do with your support.
thank you so much and good luck everybody! My OTD is 30th November...so long still...
Tiana.xx


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Welcome ladies.... X


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi ladies 
I'm. Up this morning very early as otd and my birthday - I was all ready with my stick as I would like to see the positive stronger . Would you believe it a bloody dud stick argh  .... So I will just have to go from yesterday's test and say    omg I can't believe it.
How's my other testers today done  that my birthday is lucky for you both jeme congratulations redfen am praying for you.


I wonder if any of you ladies can help me my period is 3 days late so that's a good sign on top of the positive tests  the bleeding has stopped but when I wipe and its not every time the tissue is slightly stained pinky brown why?
I think with my history ill just panic until each stage is complete only natural I think.


So a big happy birthday to me  and I hope everyone has a fab day now I where's my presents


----------



## desperatemidwife (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi all, I've been reading this thread for a week and its been a massive help so thought I'd finally chip in! I'm now 8dp5dt and agree with you all that this whole thing is an absolute rollercoaster. Hubbie and I have been trying 3years to conceive with initially undiagnosed infertility so had 3SO/IUI attempts followed by IVF which gave us diagnosis of 'no sperm binding' as had 0% fert rate. Now having had ICSI we have two great blastocysts on board! 
No personals as battery on iPad about to go but good luck to all and thanks for all the support/advice you've given without realising! 
EC *6th NOV, ET 11th NOV, OTD 24th NOV, please could you add me!!!*


----------



## desperatemidwife (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh and happy birthday and congratulations trudymcgregor!!! What a lovely day or you! Congrats to all other BFPS and so sorry o hear about he BFNS. I've felt your pain xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

A warm welcome to the ladies joining during the last few days 

Trudy double celebration today well done

Redfen        

njr so sorry to read your news

      for the BFN ladies

 to our BFP ladies

      to our early testers lol

 all around

Donna


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks ladies treating my self to another ice cream from the local parlour .... What happens next ? Do the clinic take bloods or do I just go to doctors??


----------



## Feelinglucky (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi ladies! 

Well im also on 2ww and *otd is 30/11* please could i join u?!

Im fully prepared for the two longest weeks of my life, but dont really mind because i have a week off this week and they usually fly by 

Good luck to everyone whose otd is today  x


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Trudymcgregor firsty congrats on your excellent bfp secondly happy birthday to you,happy birthday to you, happy birthday dear trudymcgregor, happy birthday to you!!!!!


----------



## kaysu (Apr 27, 2011)

BFN for me again- HCG came back as 2. Still no af despite stopping all meds on Fri! However am compensating by getting labradoodle pup! Don't think I can do anymore fertility but gonna have few months off n reassess when head is straight again
Good Luck to all waiting n Congrats to BFPs Trudy I am made up for u n Happy Birthday.xx


----------



## Mooncat (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi all, mind if I join this thread? Recognise a few of you from Oct/Nov IVF thread - hope you're all keeping well 

My test date is *23/11*, so I'm over half way through my 2ww. Haven't been on for a while as I told myself I'd just try and put it out of my mind - who was I trying to kid?? Finding it really tough now, like a lot of you I've been feeling crampy and sore boobs... moody and teary too... all my usual pmt symptoms. Swinging from being 100% convinced I'm not pregnant, to quite optimistic that I might be on an hourly basis!

This 2ww really is tough hey? I miss running and cycling and swimming and wine, and I though don't feel at all sociable I'm sick of sitting in watching telly! If I knew it was all going to be worthwhile, I would care at all, but treating your body like you're pregnant when there's every chance you might not be, is hard going. Sigh. Not going to test early, going to hang on until Friday, although right now I'm pretty convinced AF will turn up before then 

 to all the bfps,  to all the bfns. Whatever your result, be proud of yourself getting this far. It's a very difficult journey!


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

Finally I am! here please can I join you now?! Just had et 1 2 cell embryo. Not as promising as first two cycles but hey still in the game! Was scared this morning had a call from the lab and wasn't sure there were any embryos at all so cant complain. Good luck to everyone testing this month whoo hoo everyone had their bfp and   to bfn. Look forward to getting to know you all xxx


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

Oops forgot to say otd 1 December xxx


----------



## jojo34 (May 9, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRUDY!!!!! Just think next year you get a card that says Happy Birthday Mummy!!!! Woo Hoo! 

I think yes to going back to your clinic for bloods... they then do a scan in a few weeks,  also - I was thinking of you this morning, I was back at the ACU for HCG level test and I asked about the bleeding, my consultant said that bleeding / spotting can happen as implantation will contine all the way along as they bury themselves into thewomb. I am still spotting brown stuff too... fingers crossed my hcg has gone up when he calls back, normally we get results by 4pm so fingers crossed! Been here before! 
I also asked when I could go back to the gym and he said nope..not until first scan! I am actually getting a bit restless. 
Might go and clean the bathroom! 

Love to all

xxx


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Hi girls.....

Hope you don't mind me jumping in !!! I had my IUI on Tuesday 13th November and my OTD is Tuesday 27th November.....getting there slowly but surely !!!!! 

I'm not going mad just yet but it's great to have this site !!!!

Good luck and baby dust to u all    xxx


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello girls

Just to let you know I tested a day early and got a.......       

Can't believe it in total shock, just praying it sticks now.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi ladies thank you fir the birthday wishes jojo you can come and clean for me or do the ironing if your that restless   hate how clinics are 'closed' over the weekends argh
Natp well done congratulations xx

See what tomorrow brings xx


----------



## hjanea (Feb 17, 2010)

Happy birthday Trudy-what a fantasic present-congratulations!!!

Congratulations Natalie!!


----------



## PEANUT1991 (Jul 17, 2012)

Tested Saturday 17th Nov with cheap tescos preg test, negative, tested this morning 18th at 9am with clinic pregnancy test negative. (am sure better quality and accurate).They say hcg is higher in the morning but wasn't so early. No period yet, was supposed to be day 1 yesterday. If not got my period by Friday end of next week will test again but think my period is just delayed due to stress and upset. I actually thought I had started the period Friday but hadn't just seemed to have that feeling.Just shows you the mind is very powerful.

Both tests didn't even have any faint lines 

Extremely bad to cling to hope as know am going to be more disappointed next week when it appears. Been googling to read about every woman in the UK that had neg preg  tests and were actually pregnant!

Can miracles happen?!

I am so sorry to hear of those who have received negative preg tests. My thoughts are with you and hope you can try again soon and find happiness and enjoyment in other areas of life to help get through the wait and preparation until the next try.

Congratulations to the BFPs and good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## Tiddles33 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi there! Really lovely to chat to people in the same situation.  Had my embryo transfer a couple of days ago so 11 days to go til I test. I'm really trying hard to find any positivity ( see my post below) but trying to  hope for the best. enjoying reading everyone's stories and tips xxx


----------



## renfen (Nov 10, 2012)

Great news girls - Natalie and Trudy   and Happy Birthday for today Trudy  

I have some bad news, we had our test today and it was a Bfn   .  We just need to get our heads and hearts sorted now and think of what to do next.


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

So sorry to the bfns and huge congrats to the bfps!
Happy birthday Trudy....amazing present-congratulations 
Congratulations Natalie!
So ladies....what symptoms do you have, if any? Forgot how hard this 2ww is! Am shattered and lower back aches but all normal before af!
X


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for adding me to the list !!!!  

I've found that going to bed 20 mins early and listening to a relaxation cd is helping me stay a bit calmer this time round ? 

Does anyone else have any suggestions to stop me going spare lol

Sticky baby dust to u all !!!!


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey ladies.. 

In my 2WW and OTD is 30th November! 

Good luck to all u lovely beauties that are waiting, Well done to all those BFPs and I'd like to say sorry with BIG cuddles and genuine heart felt sorrow for all u ladies who didn't get ur dreams. I know how it feels and it's an absolute heart breaker. 

Thinking of every single one of you at this time. 

Love love xxx


----------



## happygirl228 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi ladies, 

May I join your list please? I am so glad I found this site and only found this thread last night. 

I did my first IUI on 8 Nov and my OCD is 22nd Nov. This 2WW is driving me nuts and feeling more down each day as I dont have symptoms and deep inside my heart I know I am failed........I committed a 'sin' this morning by testing early, obviously it was a negative which confirmed my fear......

Anyhow, 3 more days to go.......

Best of luck and lots of love to all those who are waiting!!!


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Redfen I'm sorry I was really holding out that my birthday would be lucky for us all   and ill  for you at this emotional time do you have any frosties ? Xxx


----------



## Cheesy (Jul 4, 2012)

Sorry, havent got up to speed with all the names and news - but thinking of everyone. So much activity! Great to read the BFPs, huge congrats ladies.

Peanut, how you bearing up? Same to you happy girl. Here's hoping for miracles and late implantation.

Trudy, belated happy birthday. 

Redfen, sorry for your BFN. Hope all you ladies with BFNs are OK; well as OK as you can be in the circs. Much love. 

Have most of you ladies returned to work in your 2ww? Are you finding it's a useful distraction? I'm back today though working from home today and back in office tomorrow. Husband wants me to stay off but I think that might be the fastest route to insanity!


----------



## Mooncat (Oct 26, 2012)

Ug, really crampy today... finding it hard to keep the faith. Determined not to test early, still think AF will turn up before Friday 

Trying so hard to throw myself into work and not think about it, but tummy cramps making that kind of difficult. It's gonna be a loooooong week! 

Right, enough whinging, on with the day - thanks for adding me to the list!


----------



## rachelmono (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Ladies

Can I also join you? I am in the 2ww and have OTD on Thursday (22/11/12). Did a test yesterday, which was negative and am struggling to now think positive. *But* - it is great to read some good news on here and I am wishing those of us who are waiting for tests all the luck in the world!   

Cheesy - I had the 2 weeks off for our first cycle and have been back to work this time .... although it can be really hard to focus, I have found work a welcome distraction and am lucky to have some really supportive friends at work. They are there if I need them, but let me get on with things - which has just been what I need.

xx


----------



## desperatemidwife (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi all 2ww lady's!!

I'm still rubbish at all the personals but want to say a big congratulations to all the recent BFP's and I really hope you have lovely relaxing pregnancies.  To the BFN's I am so sorry and just hope that you have enough strength to either try again or move on if that's where you are in your mind.

I'm day 9p5dt now and I've been going round in circles thinking that I am pregnant, then not, though have never been so far and so am slightly more optimistic this time!  I've been getting a strange pulling sensation in my lower abdomen and some really wierd 'burning' in the same area (I know it's not a UTI).  It's so hard not to read into the symptoms and I said that I wouldn't but here I am juding every little thing!  I think someone on here previously said 'I used to be sensible!!'

I'm off work at the moment as just don't want to be able to blame the stress or physical side of my job for this failing.  It's really hard as I'm alone a lot of the time as my husband works lots but I've been filling in some of the time with catching up with my friends which has been nice!  Not sure when I'll go back regardless of the result (an I really am no skiver!)

Good luck to everyone this week with your tests.  Try not to test too early, though I'm not sure how much I'll stick to that one!!!

xx


----------



## Mooncat (Oct 26, 2012)

Cramps getting worse and bit of blood when I wiped earlier... Now running to the toilet every ten minutes to check again  Telling myself it could be implantation cramps and bleeding, but really don't think it is, this feeling is just too familiar.  And 14 days since EC is bang on time for AF right? Aaaaaaarrrrrrgggghhhh!

Sorry to go on, don't want to tell DH or any friends or family until I'm totally sure it's AF, but need to tell someone...


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

aw mooncat - sorry to hear that     it'll be fine. Fingers crossed for you hun.  I'm getting close to OTD now - it's so hard isn't it.  .xx


----------



## hjanea (Feb 17, 2010)

Fingers crossed for you moooncat!!!


----------



## Mooncat (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks girls, trying to look on the bright side... if this is AF I'll know for sure by tomorrow at the latest, so at least the waiting will be over. And I told myself when we started out that getting lucky on first IVF cycle was unlikely, so I wouldn't get my hopes up (easier said than done!). And we have four frosties, so we'll still be better off than we were before starting this. 

Hamilton - is your Friday OTD too? How are you feeling? Everything crossed for you chick x


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Aww, Mooncat. Praying things will work out for you. I've never had implantation bleeding so I've no idea what it's supposed to be like. It's never over till its over - so keep on thinking as positively as you can. I had a couple of crampy like twinges a few days ago but nothing yesterday or today so far. It's horrid isn't it.

I'm testing on Friday too - I was pretty ok about it all until now. I just feel so utterly NORMAL I can't imagine that they're still there. I hate this bit. I've not bought any preg tests yet - am not going to until Thursday so I can't be tempted to test early. It's getting harder and harder though.

Hang on in there
Nettya 
x


----------



## Dreamer21 (May 16, 2012)

Hi girls

Hope you'll accept me n this thread.! I'm over on the oct/nov rockets. Just wander if someone could relate to my symptoms and help shed light.

So I'm on second ivf.  FET this time.

Embro FET a week ago today.  Had 2 top quality embryos transferred in fact one was 10 cell the other a 12 cell which I believe is developing in to morula.  Both were frozen as 8 cell but upgraded the morning of thaw which was great.

On that day which I was told to class as day 1: light cramping
Day 2 nothing 
Day 3 nothing  . Insomnia
Day 4: woke up early hours, fairly bad camping went o n all thought the day. . Insomnia
Day 5 boobs slightly sore.  Insomnia. headache
Day 6 boobs very sore, can't lay on them and sore to bra off.  . Insomnia and headache
Day 7 boobs very sore and waves of nausea.  Slept all night.
Day 8 boobs very sore and nauseus all day up until a hour ago.  Wretched first thing for about half hour, and as I started to get washed changed and do teeth started to vomit.

I waiting for the clinic to call as worried now because of my progynova after being sick. 

Any one relate to these symptoms.

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi ladies so phoned up clinic today to let them know I had a positive test but slight bleeding to be told dont worry scan booked in on the 10th dec argh of corse am worried took another test today costing me a lot if money   and still positive I'd even say the line a bit stronger but I'm seeing browny pinky when I wipe and the odd time red blood it's not every time I'd say 50% I was just told if I'm in no pain don't worry!!!! I've booked an appointment with my go to see if I can get bloods done... I know I'm proverb lay being daft I just think we have all gone through soooo much and now this! Plus I had a miscarriage in march so feel freaked out just at the slightest look of a different coloured wipe 
Hope everyone well xx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Mooncat - hun are you not on the progesterone pessaries?  If you are on these i think you dont get AF until you come off them, which makes me think it might be implantation bleeding you have?  Im confused with it all as well!!!  

xx


----------



## Mooncat (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi mross, hope you’re coping ok with 2ww 

I am on progesterone pessaries, last one tonight. I like your thinking a lot, but I think it might be wishful. I feel exactly like I’m getting AF, the bleeding has got more throughout the day, think it’s too much to just be implantation  Maybe the pessaries are stopping AF from coming full on... 

I already feel quite of resigned to it being a no, and kind of ok about it. Sure the tears will come though, especially when I tell DH  He’s fine, the problems are all mine, so I feel a lot of guilt about my stupid body affecting his chances of being a dad. He knows I feel like that and tells me not to be an idiot, but it won’t go away.

Thanks nettya, so hard not to analyse every little twinge isn't it? Good luck for Friday 

Dreamer21, your symptoms sound positive to me, but you do right speaking to the clinic if you're worried. Hope they agree with me!

Trudy, congrats  Fingers crossed things stay postive for


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Aww Mooncat, your being very brave lady, especially the bit about thinking this is all your fault and not DHs........you mustnt think like that.  I know its easier said than done but you mustnt.  When I had my ectopics it was my tubes and some PID infection no-one ever picked up on when I was a teeny bopper that gave me all the damage and eventually made me infertile naturally.  My DH is completely fertile and at first when this all happened i blamed me, but your in it together, my DH asks me if it was his sperm that was causing the problems would i blame him....well of course i wouldnt, i wouldnt even think about it cos its a partnership.  So please dont think that way.  Sending you big cuddles.....


----------



## Mooncat (Oct 26, 2012)

mross, thank you sooo much, deep down I know you're right but it *really* helps to hear someone else saying it  

Told DH, he's being fantastic, as usual, we're both gutted, but we're in it together. Bit of normality in December, enjoy catching up with friends and family, DH's sister and some of our closest friends getting married, so plenty to look forward to. Back to it in the new year, see what 2013 brings for us.

   to everyone on the 2ww, hope lots of you get good news xxx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Mooncat - plus you can have a few sherries!!!! xx


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hugs mooncat.....I really pray you get your bfp

Dreamer - with my last ivf, which resulted in a successful pregnancy, my boobs were stupidly tender during the 2ww....so all sound v positive. Sadly only feelings of fatigue, plus lower back pain this time which are more associated with af for me .:-(

Hugs trudy....I seem to remember brownish red occasionally too....hope all is well

Nettya - not long now 

Desperate midwife - keep yourself busy

Rachelmono / happy girl / katreek / jellybean - welcome

Cheesy - I'm working....defo best to keep busy!

Good luck to all testers this week

Xx


----------



## josellina (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi Ladies, may I join, I just found this thread. 

Im 7dp5dt, had 2 blasts transferred in IVI Valencia last Monday. My OTD is this Friday, not sure I'll hold out that long. Have had periody type symptoms today, and some dark brown blood when I wipe since this afternoon (sorry TMI!), Im hoping its implantation bleeding. Officially my period is due tomorrow but Im on Evopad patches and cyclogest pessaries so Im assuming these hormones will effect the natural cycle. Its driving me nuts!!

Ive read the last few pages of the thread, congratulations to the BFPs and hugs to the BFNs ... your day will come. Fingers crossed for the rest of us ladies in waiting.


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi ladies hope you are all well, congratulations to all those with bfps and huge hugs to those with bfn's

I am really struggling this past couple of days on saturday i started spotting pink with a little brown yesterday it got a little more but nothing on a pad only when i wipe. Im on crinone gel and after i had used it last night there was no spotting tmi coming, but early hours this morning dark brown thick discharge and now back to bright red when i wipe im so worried that the same thing is happening as last time as in my beans implanted and then came away. This is out final chance we have no frosties snd im totally going mad. Thank you for letting me vent x


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

My otd is 27th but i am6dp5dt and i just caved and poas   a very very very faint as in i had to squint and hold it in daylight to see it but thre was a snall line it wasnt my first wee probably the fourth but i do think its all over   sorry for the me posts


----------



## higham8 (Nov 18, 2012)

hi all just join today my otd is 30th november so the long 2ww


----------



## josellina (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi Smudge, a faint line .... brilliant news. Hopefully it will get stronger next time you test. Im 8dp5dt and Im just too damn scared to test. Thats crazy isnt it? Since yesterday Ive had a little brown discharge on panty lines (Im on cyclogest pessaries so theres always a bit of a mess!!) but nothing really when I wipe. Hasnt stopped but hasnt gotten any worse. I was convinced Id wake this morning with my period cos I felt very pre menstrually last night. Fingers crossed. 

welcome higham8


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi joselina thanks for the reply im just so scared that its going to be my af and that they imanted and now the beans have changed their mind  

Brown discharge sounds like it could be implantation, i have everything crossed for you, when is your otd?

Welcome to the madhouse higham8


----------



## josellina (Sep 7, 2012)

My OTD is this friday. I will test Fri morning before going to clinic. Im hoping it is implantation bleeding but feel it should have happened sooner, but Im too scared to believe it might be ... ever the optimist, eh!! From what Ive read, if youre taking progesterone then your AF wont start. Lets try and be positive


----------



## hjanea (Feb 17, 2010)

Smudge- could be implantation as you are only 6dpt. Is it worth contacting your clinic- they may up your progesterone. My last 2 cycles I've had definate AF come well before OTD so this time I'm on progesterone injections rather than pessaries! 
I have a friend who had a blast last year and she bled quite heavily but had her little girl in july. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi girls joselina i am keeping my fingers crossed for you it could well be a late implanter!!!

Hjanea thank you that has made me feel better and i will try and call the clinic


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Gosh...just logged on to talke about spotting to find theres a few of us going through it. I'm 5dp 6dt and have brown spotting but only faint when I wipe. Getting paranoid its not worded, as i usually get this the week before my period is due anyway...so its all to familiar ;-( Trying to not get too downheartened, but have no real symptoms to speak off. Last time I had sore boobs but this time nothing so convinced its not worked ;-(

Another 8 days til I test but may cave over teh weekend! In fact I know I will...as I did last time too!

Love and hugs to everyone 

xx


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

i thought i'd lost this thread! hello again ladies. i see i'm not alone struggling with the 2ww. i'm finding i've a pattern to my behaviour,working with myself i'm beating the moody side,but i really wanna test early,but wanna leave it til test date friday. unlike most of you i've had no spotting or bleeding,but i've got no activity going on at all so i fear for a negative. good luck anyone testing today or tomorrow. meant to say i'm 8dp5dt. x


----------



## Samic1986 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi Charlene,
I'm testing Friday too and same as you I haven't had any spotting and had no other symptoms but started to get cramping today so got a horrible feeling its AF on her way : ( Never been through this before as it's my first cycle so not sure what is normal or not! fingers crossed for you and hold on til Friday!   Good luck for everyone else testing soon xx


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

It sounds like there are loads of us testing on Friday.  I bought my Clear Blue Digital sticks in preparation today.  I now need to avoid opening it before Friday!  I haven't had any spotting, not really any cramping either apart from a few twinges last week.  I don't seem to have an increased sense of smell (which bothers me, I have in my previous BFPs), and I MIGHT be weeing a bit more, but I'm drinking so much water I'd think I would be anyway.

ARRRRGGGHHHH!  

Nettya


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

arrrggghh indeed lol. i dont know its all a bit of a mind game this wait,i'm prepared for bad news. i'm not feeling period like but from what i've heard the hormone pill can delay period. roll on friday!


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah, the progesterone overload stops it coming. 3 more sleeps


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

i keep telling myself that but its not going any quicker lol. we can do it! at least afterwards we can say we did it, no cheating, no offence to anyone who tested early but i'll be more satisfied for leaving it i think. how about u all? are u more nervous,or excited,or not really affected by the upcoming date?


----------



## josellina (Sep 7, 2012)

wow a lot of activity here today, so many of us in the same boat! Im sort of convinced it will be BFN, I dont know why really, have the twinges, some spotting, but Im convinced my period would be here were it not for the progesterone suppositories. Transfer was the 12th, EC the 7th so am I right in thinking tomorrow would effectively be 14 days past ovulation (in an ideal world). If so, wht isn't my test date tomorrow? I found an old HPT in my drawer earlier, its out of date since 11/2011. Im tempted to pee on it tomorrow. If its neg then I can blame it on the out of date test. Who am I kidding!!

Best of luck everyone


----------



## Flopsybunny (Nov 14, 2011)

BFN for me   and the hospital says no more Clomid after just three goes. They want me to try IUI next so I guess I'm off to join some of you on the IUI boards. Can't start until January as we are away over Christmas so the timing doesn't quite work. Think Christmas will be tough watching my SIL with their newborn. Sorry - will go and moan somewhere else now!

Good luck to everyone yet to test   for you all.


----------



## higham8 (Nov 18, 2012)

flopsybunny  i know how you feel hun i did 6 months on clomid and got bfn its so frustrating, but hopefully you will get some good news when you do the iui   for january


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Welcome to our new ladies 

FlopsyBunny    so sorry to hear of your BFN hoping the IUI brings you your dream come true  

Sending            to the ladies experiencing the spotting, i had this with DS and remember how scary it is  

Fidub, E.J.Scott and Chugabur1972  for OTD tomorrow

 all around

Donna


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

sorry to hear that flopsybunny. i hope january is a better time for you. x


----------



## Dreamer21 (May 16, 2012)

Hey girls.!!!!

So I'm 8dp3dt today and I gave in.! I've got a BFP  

I've phoned Harley street and told them as I was worried if it was the trigger shot giving me a false reading but they said 13 days after taking its definitely out of your system.

My dream has come true. Follow your dream you will get there xxxxxx


----------



## Tots (Sep 27, 2012)

Flopsy bunny - so sorry to read your bfn. Take some time to heal. Big  

Dreamer - congratulations on you BFP.  I got my BFP at Harley street too. 

Sending you amazing strong ladies big   and  . Good luck on your individual journeys.


----------



## Fat girl slim (Oct 23, 2012)

Huge congrats to dreamer and all the BFP's.....fantastic news....

   to floppy and all the other BFN's I'm feeling your pain girls I'm now just starting my 2 week wait....otd 1st December........this clomid is sure messing with my head!!

I was at work today and a young girl flippantly said....o I might be pregnant and rolled her eyes in dismay god if only she could know my heart was breaking......   she was due on the 12th ad hasn't even bothered testing!! Arghhhhhhhh    why is it so unfair to US the ones who really want it


----------



## Flopsybunny (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks all. Hugs help! As does the large amount of Baileys I'm enjoying with DH  

Congrats Dreamer that's fantastic news!   Hope you have a wonderful nine months


----------



## abboswoo (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Sorry to hear of everyones bfn. I had my transfer on the 16th Nov with donor eggs at IVI in valencia. I can't test until the 29th the wait is wonderful....NOT!! Why is it most weeks fly by until you want it to go fast lol. I am the same as you Josellina I have a test in the cupboard from my last round and it is out of date and may be tempted to try earlier the willpower is going to be hard.....

Good luck everyone, so glad we have this website it is a life saver sometimes as you think you are the only one going completely bonkers...

Love Woo.x


----------



## chugabur1972 (Jul 25, 2012)

Good evening ladies,

Just a quick one to say congratulations to all the latest BFP's  

My thoughts are with those of you who have not had good news  

Donna Marie - Thank you for the good luck message for tomorrow.  I have to say I'm petrified of getting a negative result and would like to just stay in my PUPO bubble but I know I have to be brave.

Take care all you fantastic brave ladies
Clare xx


----------



## Abeauty (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi ladies is it ok to join your thread. I haven't posted for ages, but it's my time to join you. I am going to test at the end of this month, so will need all the support I can get.  I have spent all day reading all the posts and it has already been a massive help. Congrats to those with their bfp's and a best of luck for those that are testing tomorrow.  i am so sorry for bfns


----------



## rachelmono (Jun 18, 2012)

Evening all

So sorry to all the ladies who have had not so good news with BFNs. Bigs   to all of you - hope you have some nice plans for the weekend. And congrats to the BFPs! How amazing for you all - will keep my fingers crossed for a smooth ride for you. 

I am back at my clinic on Thursday for our test ... but am pretty convinced that it will not be good news. I feel no different from my first cycle (in July this year) and had a BFN on Sunday when I tested (stupid, stupid me). In some ways I just want to get it over. 

Does anyone else feel like they are just wishing their life away throughout all this (i.e., wishing for cycle to start, wishing for 2ww to be done, wishing for next cycle to come fast)?? I think I need to find a way to not do that, as I think you just end up missing out on the enjoyment of other things.

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow  
x


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

I totally agree Rachel - its a horrendous time for me from the moment i started as my life is planned around ivf, ive had some killer migrains and sickness throughout as well so any kind of normal social life/ work life even husband life is on hold as i havent even been able to be intimate!!! I just want to lie on the couch and sleep and think about how long till the next stage!!!!  I envy the lovely ladies that are strong and can just get through it without worrying, im a nightmare lol!!!!  xx


----------



## hjanea (Feb 17, 2010)

Good luck Chugabear!!


----------



## desperatemidwife (Jul 14, 2012)

Morning all. 
I've had the grand total of about one hours sleep.
Tested last night, day 10p5dt as pregnancy tests I'd ordered had arrived and hubbie talked me into it. We agreed that if negative it was because too late in day and too early testing. Well it was a BFP! Straight away and really dark!
We were so excited until I started bleeding at10pm last night. I've been up all night with lower abdo and right sided cramps though it feels different to AF but I'm just so worried and I know there's absolutely nothing I can do.
Tested again today and same thing although I knew it would be as doesn't suddenly just drop your HCG.mimso hope ours little blastocyst babies are ok.
No sure whether to call clinic. Think I will though I doubt they'll be that sympathetic 
Sorry for me post
Xx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi desperatemidwife

How are u feeling hunni? 
I'm sorry to hear you are bleeding, BUT it doesn't necessarily mean it will be bad news. Plenty of girls bleed during pregnancy. 
I would call the clinic just to let them know what's happening as they may take HCG bloods over a few days to see if they rise or fall! 

 for u petal, let us know how u get on xx


----------



## wendywoo07 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello everybody,

i thought i would join this  thread for the dreaded 2ww. Hope your all ok and not going  

im 3dpt3dt - i think thats right lol

I dont know what to do with myself really - iv had a lot of time off through the tx and am sooooo bored now. the worst thing is i feel so much better now than i did through DR and Stimms so feel like doing more but have been told to take it easy! grrr its so hard!

Wendy xx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey wendywoo07

I know how you feel!! I'm so bored I feel like watching paint dry! 
I feel well enough to get up and do stuff but same as u I gota take it easy. I tend to just think of all those little things that I never have time to do... Like sewing up holes in clothes, sewing up those loose buttons, online Christmas shopping, watching Jeremy Kyle! Lol.. That one usually makes my life seem so perfect and really puts a smile on my face! 

When is ur OTD? 

Think I will start a new thread for us girls to chat as this one is just a thread to say wether ur in ur 2ww. 
I will name it 2ww issues... 

See u over there!


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

welcome wendy, hello others, how's everyone today? i've got the mother of all migraines today. surviving though. got 2 days til test,got the test early itch and a chemist down the road but i'm resisting. so many of other women on same test day have tested early, is anyone in here who's test day is friday hanging it out as well?


----------



## chugabur1972 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello ladies,

Well we waited and today is OTD.  Sadly for us we got a negative result this morning   We are absolutely devastated as this was our only chance.

Good luck to all of those with BFP.  I hope the rest of your journey goes smoothly and you get to hold your little miracle in your arms  

To all of those ladies with BFN, I feel your pain and hope something positive works out for you in the future.

Good luck and take care
Clare xx


----------



## josellina (Sep 7, 2012)

Well I caved in at 5am this morning - BFP!!!!!    

Im 9dp5dt, OTD is Friday. Im over the moon.  

The HPT is one year out of date ... but I dont care - IM PREGNANT!!!!!

Chugabur, Im so sorry for you hun, this is such a difficult road, hopefully something may work out for you x. 

Desperatemidwife .... congratulations to you too!!! So many ladies on these threads that Ive encountered experience bleeding and everything turns out fine. Call the clinic. They may recomment upping your progesterone intake. 

The very very best of luck to the rest of you waiting


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Claire

I am so so sorry to hear ur have a BFN  
I know how you feel and it is the worst pain to deal with. I am sending all my love and   to you and pray that one day you will have ur dream one way or another. 
Kate xxxxxxx

Hi charlene666, you can test as early as day 10 if you had blastocyst transfer so depending on what u had will affect the result. 
Remember things can change over a few days so if u do test today, ensure to test again tomo and Friday! 

Goodluck petal'!! Xxxx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

WOW joselina!!'n 

                                              


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

chugabur1972 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Well we waited and today is OTD. Sadly for us we got a negative result this morning  We are absolutely devastated as this was our only chance.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about your BFN. . Your EC was like mine 5th nov and ET was like mine 8th nov but my OTD is 23rd whereas yours was 21st, so maybe test again fri. I got another BFN this morning but am continuing to test each morning til fri. You never know . Big hugs to you though coz I understand how you feel, so devastating. Take care and even though it appears we've not succeeded its been good to share our journey cycle buddy. All the very best in the future and hope you find happiness. .xxx


----------



## chugabur1972 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you Hamilton for your kind words.
I'm keeping everything crossed for you    
I will test again Friday but don't hold out much hope xx


----------



## Mooncat (Oct 26, 2012)

Morning all,

Not been on since my panicked posts on Monday... sadly my fears were right, AF here with a vengeance  Lots of  and lots of  since then, but feeling a bit better today. Proud of us for getting through IVF and pleased to have 4 frosties. We'll probably try again in the new year, though there's no funding at all where we live, so the cost is a factor... maybe we'll try FET next time.

*Chugabur * - I was 5th Nov EC and 8th Nov 3dt, and like *Hamilton* my test date was to be Friday, so hang on in there. Wishing both of you IVF cycle buddies lots of luck 

In the meantime for me it's back to normal - body and mind both need a break, as does DH!

Congrats to BFPs , to BFNs, maybe see you again along to way. Stay strong and keep smiling ladies xx


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

what a wonderful bunch you all are. sorry to hear bout bfn's and congrats to bfp's. with my date looming my nerves are kicking in,trying not to let my hopes get up but its hard. either way be glad when this is over and my body can just relax


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Red blood for me this morning....  6dp5dt x


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

hg34- maybe phone your clinic hun. TO everyone else, thank god for paracetamol! migraine eased up at last. i think i asked already but no one replied that i saw-is anyone leaving testing til their otd? or have u all done it early?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi ladies,

So sorry to hear about BFNs     very very sad news. My heart goes out to everyone.

Im still on 2ww but a whispered faint BFP yesterday and today at 9dp5dt.  Very nervous but clinic seem happy and have said its looking good, retesting at the weekend.  Gulp.  

Very stressed today and headachey so going to lie down and watch a film - redundancy after all these years is working out nicely for me just now lol 
xxx


----------



## Samic1986 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi Charlene666,

My OTD is Friday as well and i'm determined to wait until then I think my DH would kill me if I tested early, eh is a stickler for the rules!! i'm finding these last few days the toughest just want to know either way! Best of luck to you and everyone else testing.

So sorry to hear about the BFNs   

Sam xx


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

MROSS- i feel weird today too, definitely headachey as well. it's strange cos not a full blown migraine like i went to bed with. SAM-hi,i'm so glad i'm not the only one sticking to the rules,i'm so tempted today to go to chemist! i really am! i'm very easily influenced and tend to go with the flow! no must resist! but...you see the fight i'm having with myself,oh well at least either way i'll win my fight lol. come on girl we can hang it out! it's like a day and a half left to go! r u excited or nervous? i'm both,which feels strange.


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi girls, just to say the ff team sorted out my account issues and am back as meee again and will get emails etc from now.  xxx

Off to lie on the couch in my onesie and try not to throw up xxx


----------



## Dreamer21 (May 16, 2012)

Mross massive congrats to you on your BFP.! Xxxxx

Desperate midwife - while booking my scan this morning and notifying my linic on my BFP they did say I could expect some brownsh discharge but not to worry.  She said some get it worse than others and one not at all.

  Had my bloods don't tidy so looking forward to a beta figure tomorrow xxxxx

I'm still in this bubble xxxx


----------



## Samic1986 (Jul 30, 2012)

Charlene666 - I'm a mixture of everything! really excited but also nervous dont want to see a BFN! Like you said only a day and a bit to go which is only 2 more sleeps!! is this your first cycle? xx


----------



## desperatemidwife (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks you all so much for your kind comments and wishes of good luck!
Well done to the lady's who have waited to test, much more willpower than me obviously!
Just a quick update as shattered after my night of no sleep. No more bleeding! Though I've been getting right sided discomfort on and off today which I hope is just ligamental stretching and nothing more sinister. Ah we'll what's a few more daysid uncertainty. Been told by clinic to test again fri then book for scan if positive. They don't do beta hcgs by blood, just rely on the urine which I think is silly as its likely to still me there Friday regardless.
Just have to hope and   like the rest of you that the outcome will be what we're all so desperate for! Xx


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

i'm sorry i let myself down by testing early. i'm out of the game ladies. got a bfn. thank you all for your support,chats and funny times. you'll never know how u all helped me.you're all fantastic and good luck to you all. sorry i didn't have better news but its time for me to find a bfn thread. goodbye ladies. i wish u all well for the future. x


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Having a crappy day....keep thinking the worst and just can't settle myself. Y do we always hit a day like that ? Really just wanna sit in a corner and cry !!!


How are all u lovely ladies coping ?? 

Xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi ladies

Mross glad you got your account sorted 

Claire so sorry to read your news  

to those early testers     we have OTD for a reason  I am no better i tested from day 9 (bfn which turned bfp by day 15)

Parny and Wendywoo i notice your OTD is December you may wish to join the December 2ww thread as this thread closes last day of November Heres the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=297394.0

Olivia_xx, rachelmono and happygirl228  for OTD tomorrow

 all around

Donna


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

donna- thank you, your all probably right, i've upset myself for nothing,but i needed bringing back to earth,even if it were with a thump. i'm not giving up that last strand of hope until i get a definate no on friday. its all i can do. good luck to those on otd tomorrow. sorry to bring a downer. x


----------



## chugabur1972 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you Donna.

Charlene - you were doing so well.  Bless you.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you that your OTD brings better news


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

thank u chugabur. i'll see what friday brings. x


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks charlene666....don't give up hope. Last time I tested 9dp5dt and bfn.....again 13dp5dt and bfp....it ain't over til the otd is through xx


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

hard to see thru the mist at the moment,a good nights sleep i think is in order,sorry to be so down and out and not very supportive of others today,my head is a mess. x


----------



## josellina (Sep 7, 2012)

Charlene, dont give up yet hon, remember also that you tested fairly late in the day, so fingers crossed for you for Friday. 

Desperatemidwife, great news that the bleeding has stopped, plese god it will work out for you. 

mross & dreamer, congratulations to you both.

Samic, hg34, jellybean and everyone else, hang in there ... not long to wait now.

Big hugs again to you Chugabur and I hope my post about my good news this morning didnt upset you. 

@katreekingsbury - I dont think my post deserved the obviously sarcastic over-celebrationary response that it got from you this morning. I too have been down a long and difficult road, and at 44 I thought it would never happen for me. So yes, I was overjoyed with my positive result, and I deserve to be.


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks josellina....and massive congrats to you...best feeling in the world. X


----------



## chugabur1972 (Jul 25, 2012)

josellina said:


> Charlene, dont give up yet hon, remember also that you tested fairly late in the day, so fingers crossed for you for Friday.
> 
> Desperatemidwife, great news that the bleeding has stopped, plese god it will work out for you.
> 
> ...


Of course your good news post didn't upset me hun. I'm so so pleased for everyone that gets their well deserved BFP. I'm not saying I didn't deserve one but for me it obviously just wasn't meant to be but I'm going to stay positive and hope that one day I too will be celebrating.

This journey has been a tough one especially for us older birds  hope you don't mind me saying that......so you celebrate and shout it from the roof tops. I know I would 

Take care, enjoy your BFP and look after yourself


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

personally i find it comforting to hear of bfp's it's always nice to hear of it working out for someone. i can only hope it works out at some point for the rest of us, never lose hope. night girls. x


----------



## rachelmono (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the good luck wishes Donna - good luck to everyone else testing tomorrow  

xx


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Im gutted i have been having light bleeding since Sunday im now 8dp5dt and just poas and got negative im numb 

Good luck everyone testing today


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry checked the instructions and the test said wait 3mins and there is a feint line there but surely it should be getting darker? Its one if the clinics own tests x sorry for the me posts xx


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Smudge hunny, a line is a line girl! wait it out 2 more days and do a clear blue digital. I swear by them - seeing the words instead of worrying about the strength of the line makes me much more secure about the result. The bleeding could well be nothing... Good luck and try not to panic too much.

Nettya


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you nettya its just this is our last go and the same thing happened last april with a chemical pregnancy although the bleeding isnt as heavy but feel like full af is waiting round the corner but im going to do what you suggest and get a clear blue and test sat and hope and pray xx thank you


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

smudge- its a good idea to re test if anything to put your mind at rest. i'm re testing tomorrow after a negative result. its worth re doing it. x


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Smudge - A line is a line honey....defo worth retesting on your OTD. When you say light bleeding, is it jsut there when you wipes (sorry TMI) and is it browny pink? I have the same....Im 7dp5dt...I'm not meant to test til next Thursday! Sending all the baby dust in the world for you xx

Good luck to anyone testing today xx


----------



## rachelmono (Jun 18, 2012)

BFN for us this morning ... but after getting a negative test on Sunday, it was what we were expecting - so at least we know for certain now. 

Hoping everyone else gets better news over the next few days!

xx


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

sorry to hear that hun. i might just be in same boat as u tomorrow. i hope you've got support at this time. x


----------



## chugabur1972 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Rachel.  Take care xx


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Rachel x


----------



## Dreamer21 (May 16, 2012)

So sorry Rachel.  I can sympathise, it's so hard xxxxx


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hg34 it is mainly there when i wipe warning tmi coming..... But been a few clumps in bottom of loo today and its more like bright red and pink it really feels like its over my otd isnt until tues which seems like an xtra long 2ww

Sorry to hear your news rachel


----------



## Samic1986 (Jul 30, 2012)

OTD tomorrow but not feeling very hopeful as just started bleeding lightly even though Af shouldn't be due for another 5 days  
Did anyone else get cramping when they were spotting? Just holding on to the last bits of hope! 
Good luck to everyone else testing tomorrow xx


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

I've had cramping and spotting. It's the spotting which is worrying me as had 1 tiny bit of bright red today when I wiped....been browny/pink for past few days. I went back over my old posts today from lasy year when I got my bfp....I had cramping from days 1-7 then all quiet til 11 dpt when my boobs got sore. Was also having hot flushes. 7dpt at present so like you gals....seems a long way to OTD! Try to stay positive....hard I know when you have blood x

Good luck tomorrow Samic x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Rachel so sorry to read your news honey    

A few ladies testing tomorrow so  to Hamilton74, Charlene666, samic1986 and mooncat for OTD

Josellina  

 all around 

Donna


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hg34 they do say it can be red/pink or brown so it still sounds good and i have my fingers crossed for you.

My bleeding seems to gave got a little heavier tonight and im also having period pains so really struggling to be positive.

Sending loads of     for anyone testing tomorrow and   that you all get your bfps


----------



## rachelmono (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone - is so nice that everyone is so supportive and knows what this is all about....

Not feeling too bad really, enjoying a beer now - which I think is deserved! 

Am keeping my fingers crossed for everyone else - try and stay positive ladies   . hg34, smudge and samic - try not to worry ladies  

xx


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Enjoy your beer honey....you deserve a few! I'll be doing the same a week today if all else fails 

Right....come on ladies....this will be a lucky thread.....Positive sticky vibes xx


----------



## Tiddles33 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Lovely to read everyone's positive news on here. And for everyone having a hard time, hugs, our time will come x 

Well I test in a week's time, still struggling to be positive but no idea if things are going well or not. Just extremely tired and thirsty- Not left the sofa this last week! 

Take care xxx


----------



## flygirl001 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi girlies. I'm so so sorry to hear about the BFNs. Take time out for yourselves. Hugs to you all. 
For all you testing tomorrow lots of luck 
I'm testing Monday, not feeling too positive. I don't have any symptoms just mega bloated. I'm guessing that's the drugs though! 

Hope everyone else is surviving this dreaded wait!
FG x x x


----------



## Tiddles33 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ps anyone else had bad dreams? I have had loads if weird and terrible ones!


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi ladies,

So sorry to hear sad news if bfns.  

I'm a lurker just now as in a bit of a state, 10dp5dt, testing strong bfp on all preg tests but very painful cramping and black brown dried blood all the time now. So upset, so painful, wish we just new for sure. I've experienced 2 losses to ectopic that dragged on with extreme cramps and blood for weeks before they finally operated and im so scared its going to be the same this time. Sorry fir miserable post but I'm exhausted from it all, it feels so cruel. If it was going to fail its sad but to go through another miscarriage is just ****.

Xxx


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mross im so sorry your struggling we are here if you need us i will   that everything goes the way it should for you and im sure it will.  I cant begin to imagine what your going through but we are here if you needs us


----------



## chugabur1972 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mross I'm   for you and hope that everything works out well for you.  Take care


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

definate bfn for me today-otd. sorry girls. good luck to u all though. i need to go figure my head out. i'll be back later on today. x


----------



## Samic1986 (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry for more bad news but BFN for us , gutted although I knew that was coming as AF arrived last night in a vengeance! Oh well back on the clomid today to start again.

Best of luck to all those still waiting to test and those that have BFPs I'm praying for sticky ones for you. Those that had BFNs I'm sure ill see you in the December 2ww xx


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

to be honest i'm not sure i wanna go again just yet. my body and brain need a breather. think my mum was pushing me to do it again soon but i've had a gut full,literally. dont know,see what clinic say later. sorry to everyone else who got bfn's. congrats to all bfp's


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Sorry to make it a hat trick but it is a BFN for me too. I'm going to retest on Monday but at 12dp3dt today it isn't likely to change. Back to the start.


----------



## Dreamer21 (May 16, 2012)

So sorry girls.

I really feel for you, nettya, Charlene and Samic, sending hugs your way    

Don't give up girls xxxxxx


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Its a flow of bad news today my otd isnt till 27th but after my feint positives im now on full af im devastated it was our last chance xx thank you for being so supportive ladies.

Sorry to those with bfns and good luck to the rest of you i will   you get your bfps xx


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear about ur bfn's girls, wish I could give u all a hug  

I'm not due to test until Tuesday and I'm feeling very down at the min, don't think the IUI has worked  

Don't know how much more I can go through...

Sorry for venting,

Xxxx


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

sorry to all other bfn's. for me there is only one thing to do- go home from school run,put on some slipknot and have a headbanging session! relieve some tension! love to you all. x


----------



## Cheesy (Jul 4, 2012)

So sorry to hear about the BFNs these past few days. Hope you're being kind to yourselves - it's just so unfair. 

Congrats to the BFNs and good luck to anyone left who's testing today or over the weekend  

Love to all xxx


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

morning all, 
unfortunately it's officially a BFN for me too!    totally gutted.  One of the hardest things for me is to come though, I work on a maternity ward (of all places)    I love my job but returning to help new mum's to breast feed and bathing all those newborns is gonna be really tough. xx Thankyou to all your support during these long 2weeks,   to all you other BFN's and a huge congrats to those fortunate lovely ladies with BFP. Genuinely really pleased for you.  Good luck to everyone else, be strong and like a number of others have said before, we are all amazing to even get through this whatever the outcome. xxx


----------



## Mooncat (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh Hamilton, so sorry to hear that, I've been holding out hope for all my cycle buddies  You're one strong lady to work on a maternity ward with all this going on, inspires me massively to get over my own hang ups about anyone or anything to do with babies!   

Back to clinic for me this morning, to go through the motions of a pregnancy test, despite the fact I've been bleeding heavily since Monday. Another twist of the knife. But it's done, and we have the rest of the day off, and the sun is shining... onward and upward  xxx


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

hamilton-sorry honey. its tough. i admire you though,alot. all of u in fact. i'm just looking forward to seeing my old friends bacardi and coke tonight! good luck anyone testing or having anything done today. i spoke to clinic and they talking bout FET next month. x


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

does that mean there have been NO BFPs today? What on earth is going on?

I spoke to my clinic - the nurses said 'is it two weeks after transfer yet?' I said, no 12 days after 3 day transfer - which is when the consultant who did the transfer told me to test.  The nurse said 'well we always say test two 2 weeks after - but we don't really expect it to be any different by then. It's disappointing I know'.  

Disappointing isn't quite the term I'd use.


----------



## chugabur1972 (Jul 25, 2012)

So sorry to hear of all the BFN's ladies.  I feel for you all.  Take care xx


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

charlene666 said:


> hamilton-sorry honey. its tough. i admire you though,alot. all of u in fact. i'm just looking forward to seeing my old friends bacardi and coke tonight! good luck anyone testing or having anything done today. i spoke to clinic and they talking bout FET next month. x


thankyou.   to you too. xx


----------



## hamilton74 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mooncat said:


> Oh Hamilton, so sorry to hear that, I've been holding out hope for all my cycle buddies  You're one strong lady to work on a maternity ward with all this going on, inspires me massively to get over my own hang ups about anyone or anything to do with babies!
> 
> Back to clinic for me this morning, to go through the motions of a pregnancy test, despite the fact I've been bleeding heavily since Monday. Another twist of the knife. But it's done, and we have the rest of the day off, and the sun is shining... onward and upward  xxx


Thanks, yep it sure is hard working where I do but then i get my fix of cuddles on demand which is nice too. take care and big hugs to you also .xx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi girls,

I posted on the other thread but forgot about this one.  

Charlene and Hamilton and all the BFNs     words cant express the sadness.

Im the same, im BFP but clinic confirmed this morning im having an early miscarriage, pain and bleeding is severe and I feel so numb and EXHAUSTED through this process.  So so so sorry to all the sad news stories on here.  This is a real tough struggle.  They tried to get me out the back door at the clinic i was crying so much i think i scared my fellow ivf ladies in the waiting room off.  This is so hard.  Ive been told to stop progesterone.  Just taken 2 solpadeine for the pain.  Heartbroken.

x


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh god...hugs to all you ladies....stay strong

Mross.....Thats so so sad....

Take time to heal ladies....this whole process is just one big lottery....

AFM...still got blood when i wipe...alternates between brown, pink and occassionally red... ;-(

x


----------



## Tiddles33 (Jan 20, 2010)

So sorry to read today's sad news. Going quietly bonkers here, six days til I can test, and still getting terrible dreams. I'm sure it's the cyclogest! And my daughter is home today as its an in service day and being her usual cheeky self :/ hehe


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

such sadness today. and i hope at least some of you got happy news today. to those still waiting,i hope our sadness doesn't put u off sharing it with us, throughout this struggle one thing thats kept me going is the good news. a genuine congrats and well done to bfp's. hugs to us bfn's. i hope there is some comfort in knowing you are not alone. take care of yourselves,and a tip ladies,no headbanging,i got a headache now lol. x


----------



## renfen (Nov 10, 2012)

Trudymcgregor said:


> Redfen I'm sorry I was really holding out that my birthday would be lucky for us all  and ill  for you at this emotional time do you have any frosties ? Xxx


Hi Trudy, congratulations on your Bfp  

Thanks for your kind words hun. Unfortunately we do not have any frosties. We had decided this was our last chance (financially as well as emotionally). For me it depends on what the doc says on the follow up but we are thinking adoption once we have given ourselves a little time to come to terms with not being able to have babies of our own.

Here is  that you have a happy and healthy pregancy.

So sorry to hear about your bfn's Chugubar, mross and Hamilton    You ladies deserve a break, here is wishing for a bfp in the future   

For all those who have had a BFP congratulations, take care of yourselves 

All those who are waiting, here is keeping my fingers crossed for you and sending lots of   vibes


----------



## Mooncat (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness, not much positive news for us Oct/Nov IVF ladies is there?  

Charlene - So sorry chick, I missed your BFN  You sound like you have a fantastic attitude though, keep strong and take care xx

mross - Gutted to hear your news, that's so horrific, I wish there was something I could say to ease your pain.  to you too xx


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

mooncat- thanks hun, sunk in a bit now, just gotta look to the future now. i'm hoping others testing soon have better luck. x


----------



## chugabur1972 (Jul 25, 2012)

mross said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I posted on the other thread but forgot about this one.
> 
> ...


Mross my heart goes out to you. Take care of yourself. I'm always here if you want to chat xx


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

chugabur- i am so sorry for you sweetie, its such a hard time without this side of it. my thoughts are with u all who got bfn's. x


----------



## AlwaysHopeful2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi.  I dont post much on this forum but read your posts daily (!) 
I just felt I wanted to give some people some hope after my v strange day.

This is my 2nd IVF, after 3 yrs of 'trying' and I tested on 7 dpo 5dt (12dpo) and it was negative.  I even used one of those ultra sensitive early pregnancy ones.  I spent the last few days in tears and trying to come to terms with another failed IVF.  So I went for my beta this morning and spent the afternoon aimlessly walking around the park feeling miserable for myself only to get a call this afternoon from my consultant to say I was pregnant with a beta of 62, I couldnt not believe it.  Its a miracle.  

So please dont loose hope.  I hope this post gives some hope to those of you still on 2ww.

I have learned two things during this process: 

1. DO NOT TEST EARLY - We are given OTD for a reason 
2. I had no implantation symptoms, and no pregnancy symptoms   

Best wishes to anyone in their 2ww and I pray that our little miracle stays with is over coming weeks.

A x


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

AlwaysHopeful2012 said:


> Hi. I dont post much on this forum but read your posts daily (!)
> I just felt I wanted to give some people some hope after my v strange day.
> 
> This is my 2nd IVF, after 3 yrs of 'trying' and I tested on 7 dpo 5dt (12dpo) and it was negative. I even used one of those ultra sensitive early pregnancy ones. I spent the last few days in tears and trying to come to terms with another failed IVF. So I went for my beta this morning and spent the afternoon aimlessly walking around the park feeling miserable for myself only to get a call this afternoon from my consultant to say I was pregnant with a beta of 62, I couldnt not believe it. Its a miracle.
> ...


That is sooo inspiring....I'm due to test on 27th Nov but tested tonight and got a negative.....here's hoping for a small miracle !!!

Congratulations on ur pregnancy xxx


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Always hopeful - what day post transfer did you have your beta?


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

At the risk of sounding stupid what is beta ?? I triggered 12 days ago and had my IUI 10 days ago x


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hugs to everyone
Renfen - just to add that a girl on my last group had 6 failed ivf and unexplained fertility...and she ended up pregnant with a natural miracle. They do and can happen.....I hope it does for you
X


----------



## renfen (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks Hg here's hoping for a miracle. Good luck on your test and take it easy in the meantime


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Such a sad day on the thread

to the ladies who got their sad news today sending a big    to you all

Desperate Midwife,  for tomorrows test date

AlwaysHopeful fantastic news on your beta 

 all around

Donna


----------



## desperatemidwife (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi all, sorry been watching but not posting for a few days!
I am so so sorry for the recent BFN's, it's such devastating news.

I wanted to share some positivity with you lady's as I know this thread has had some bad news recently and I was waiting until I'm sure but I still have a BFP! Those who read my earlier post will see that I did have a bleed tues eve after my naughty early test (10dp5dt) but things have settled including the pains that I was getting.I've had my bloods taken for hcg levels and will repeat Sunday just for my reassurance but the bleed was quite small, although red. I just want reassure those waiting that I did get AF type pains, stretching in womb area and bleed and got my BFP!
I am so scared that its just too good to be true but here's hoping!
Sorry for the personals I missed but there are so many of us, good luck to all!
PLEASE UPDATE ME AS BFP!!


----------



## Cheesy (Jul 4, 2012)

Congrats desperate midwife that is brilliant news. And we needed some. I am finding your experience with the cramping and bleeding reassuring. Thanks for sharing and best of luck xxx


----------



## flygirl001 (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh DM, that does sound positively reassuring. I hope your levels look good on Sunday. 
Hope everyone else is hanging in there! 
FG x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

DesperateMidwife

Wow congrats on your BFP

Such a positive story and outcome

 

Donna


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Congrats desperatemidwife......your post had given me some hope. Spotting stopped for me yesterday .... I'm now 9dp5dt. Still a way off to go...just wish I had some sore (.)(.) or something similar to last time! Tested yesterday....I know too early....and negative as expected. I tested at the same stage last time and had the same result. It's just so hard. But will try to just wait til otd now....and hope the bleeding stays away. Good Lucy for anyone testing today and tomorrow xx


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

desperatemidwife-thank you for sharing with us,its comforting to know one of us has good news, you gotta take the good as well as the bad so congrats hun, really pleased for you. TO EVERYONE- hey, how are you all? i've been cramping today,bit of brown blood,but although i totally broke down yesterday, i had best day today,got a new car which i just wanna go drive around lol. nice drive out with parents. gonna go for FET next month and see whats round the corner! i hope you are all well. x


----------



## hjanea (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry about all the bfns-I know how it feels.
But now for the first time in 5 years I know how the other side feels as well. I've just got my   !!! Just      for it to be sticky.


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

congrats hun. well done u! x


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hjanea - congratulations....what a great way to start Sunday. Sticky vibes to you xx

Charlene - enjoy your new car honey...you deserve it.

How's everyone else today? My spotting is still very on/off...tested today bfn....not boding well for otd Thursday....but will try to stay positive.... What will be will be eh! X


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

hg- thank you. but its like giving a child a birthday gift in july then saying you cant have it til christmas! lol. get to drive it tonight hopefully. and dont give up hope sweetie,you cant stop what life throws at you but you're strong enough to go thru this so that suggests to me you are strong enough to cope with life's challenges and there's every chance you are worrying about nothing, unfortunately you've gotta take the good and bad in this game. i'm thinking of u all and i'll be sticking around to see how it all works out for you all. wishing u all the very best of luck for better news than some of those. you've got a great bunch of people to fall back on if u need it. i'd be lost without everyone's support from here. x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

congrats!!!!! im on same 2ww with a 2dt - i only had 1 fetilise due to poor sperm but was a grade 1 (top grade) 6 cell. my otd is 5th dec. hoping for as much luck as u x



hjanea said:


> I'm so sorry about all the bfns-I know how it feels.
> But now for the first time in 5 years I know how the other side feels as well. I've just got my  !!! Just    for it to be sticky.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Hjanea thats wonderful wonderful news 

Flygirl001  for OTD tomorrow

Mross thinking of you honey

 to those still awaiting OTD 

Donna


----------



## josellina (Sep 7, 2012)

Congratulations Hjanea and Desperatemidwife, Im delighted for you both. 

Best of luck to anyone testing today/tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## flygirl001 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you Donna and Josellina. I'm sooooooo nervous. It will be a hpt result. I'm having my beta done at GPs so expecting a wait for that result. 😰
Good luck to anyone else testing x x


----------



## hjanea (Feb 17, 2010)

Good luck flygirl!!


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Good luck fly girl x


----------



## Dreamer21 (May 16, 2012)

Good luck fly girl xxxxx


----------



## louboops (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Been reading a little over last few days as my OTD approaches... Just want to say hi & also how much it helps to know there are others out there going through the same nerve wracking interminable never ending wait!

This weekend has been really hard. Too much time to think! Am actually looking forward to going back to work tomorrow (where only 1 friend knows my IVF secret) - need some routine & structure.

In meantime I am basically eating entire contents of house (mainly cake, chocolate, Pringles, more cake).  Anyone else doing this too? Am annoyed with myself as lost nearly 3 stone in last year to give us the best chance this final time... But is only way i can cope with the stress!!!  

Roll on Wednesday... And pass me another slab of chocolate!

Love & luck to all XXX


----------



## flygirl001 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ladies thank you so much for the wishes, Oh my golly gosh it worked, I'm pregnant, I'm in shock!

I was dying for the loo, couldn't tear open the packaging and nearly dropped it down the loo I was shaking so much! Off for bloods to confirm test  
I can't believe it!!!    love to you all x x x


----------



## Dreamer21 (May 16, 2012)

Yay fly girl

Congratulations


----------



## Cheesy (Jul 4, 2012)

Congrats fly girl x


----------



## josellina (Sep 7, 2012)

fantastic news!!!! Congratulations flygirl!!!!

Best of luck to anyone else testing today!


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Congratulations to all the BFPs !!!!!! 

Unfortunately I did get it this time, OTD was supposed to be tomorrow but AF has arrived with vengeance this morning.

DH and I are heading to Belgium next week for a few days so we have decided to take a break until the new year, although I look forward to reading about more BFPs !!!

Have a lovely Christmas everyone and again congratulations to all the BFPs !!!

 xx


----------



## cleozulu (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello ladies, 

Please could someone give me some advise?

I had EG last Tuesday (20/11/2012) then had 2 x embryos transferred on Thursday (22/11/2012) so I'm now on my 2ww but On Friday or was it Saturday I found 2 tiny dots of orangey jelly discharge , then last night a bit more and now today quite a bit more (although it has gone more brown) 

I'm not on pressaries but on prontogest IM injections and progynova tablets.

Could this just be implantation spotting? This  is my 3rd ICSI cycle and ave never had this before.

I phoned my clinic and they said it could be a good sign , but if it carries on for more then a few days then it won't be implanting but an infection??.

Please can you give me ur opinions ?? 
I'm so worried 


Xxxxx


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Congrats Flygirl....woo hoo...really great news ;-) Well done you!

Louboups - Yes...me too. Eating anything I can! ;-)

sorry cleozulu....I'm on icky pessaries so no knowledge of your injections. Hope all is ok...x

x


----------



## louboops (Mar 6, 2012)

Brilliant news fly baby 

Meanwhile I just got in from work &.... Poas stick (why? Why?!) was negative darn it. 2 days til OTD so not losing hope yet. Convinced I have some signs but cd be the progesterone... Wish I hadn't done the test...

So back to "am I? Aren't I? Am I? Aren't I? Am I? Aren't I?" etc etc all the live long day...

The bake well tart didn't stand a chance! Haha.


----------



## louboops (Mar 6, 2012)

So sorry. Officially lost it. Meant flygirl. X


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Flygirl 

Jellybean257 so sorry honey, enjoy Belgium with Dh take care of each other

Smudge52  for tomorrows OTD

 for those still awaiting testing day to arrive

Donna


----------



## flygirl001 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good luck to today's testers, crossing everything for you. 

Lou, stay positive, you tested too early (wrist slap naughty girl!!), loads of ladies on here see very feint lines on their ODT, hang in there and wait until tomortow! I had symptoms too.....it wasn't the progesterone after all! Are you having bloods done too? 

Cleo, sorry cant help you but I hope you've had some answers by now xx


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry i havent been on here for a while, but after getting our positive result and then having a major bleed on friday our positive turned to negative on sunday and still had to test today otd and its a negative so our journey is now over.

Congratulations to those who have got their bfps and huge hugs to those that havent this time i pray that one day it will happen for you xx

Im off to give the clinic the news x

Good lyck everyone x


----------



## higham8 (Nov 18, 2012)

smudge - so sorry to hear of your sad news take care hun


----------



## louboops (Mar 6, 2012)

Sad news smudge. So sorry to hear. Genuinely, such a traumatic journey. Look after yourselves, big hug XXX

Flygirl, thanks for your words - I totally did need that slap on the wrist!!! Yes am going to my clinic tomorrow morning for bloods then have to wait until the afternoon for the result.  Have pretty much decided I will go into work to kill the time & dash home as soon as school finishes.  Sleeping is not getting any easier my head is a shed. At least one way or the other we will know tomorrow. We have decided this is our last round of treatment, but actually right now that feels quite liberating.  I'm sure if it's negative I will feel blown apart.


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh Smudge...that is so sad...I'm so sorry to hear your news. Hugs honey

Louboops...hard to stay positive when a negative happened only yesterday...I'm testing Thurs....tested again today (I acnt stop myself!) and BFN too...soo looking unlikely that it will happen this time. Hugs....wishing you all the sticky vibes in the world

x


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Smudge im so sorry to hear your news - its hearbreaking isn't it?  Im in similar place but still getting BFP so its very tough I know how it feels, this is my third loss so its just hard.

I haven't been on here for a few days as I mentioned I was told I had a early early miscarriage, tested early last week with faint bfps, bleeding started Thursday night and was severe and extremely heavy with pain until Sunday, then Sunday and Monday very light and no bleeding today.  However after continuing to test positive Sunday/ Monday and today my clinic have put me back on to progesterone (they took me off it on Friday as we all thought I had miscarried) - so Im so confused.  I feel extremely sick today and its not a feeling ive had before, and very tired.  Im confused because we now treat this as though I am still pregnant until I get my scan on 12th December, but, the bleeding and pain was severe but from what im reading online Its not normal to lose little un so early and continue to have BFP after bleeding.  Does anyone else have any advice on this?

Clinic told me don't test anymore - be pregnant and come in in December, but as all you girls can imagine, this is hell, Im convinced ive miscarried and if so I want to get my body back to normal with period etc, I don't want to be masking it with Progesterone if I don't need too, Clinic wont do HCG blood GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR and told me to wait it out.  I have stocked up on preggy tests and just tested and yep, BFP there.  Is this normal?  I would have miscarried so early it would have been 3.5 weeks pregnant, so Friday last week.

Any help would massively help.  (TMI warning...) This wasn't just a bit of implant blood it was like super heavy period with black/ brown and even rusty orange, a lot of it was really weird dry consistency/.

Thanks girls x


----------



## suzymc (Jun 1, 2011)

mross - gosh! sorry to hear about what you've been going through. you know to me it sounds like perhaps you were pregnant with twins or more but have miscarried one of them  but the other one is still doing well.   i think it's a total disgrace your clinic won't test your bloods or even just give you a scan. sure it's early but they could still see for you that there's a sac in there. awful that they are putting you through all this worry etc.   i've everything crossed for you. i wonder if a burst cyst can produce the sort of discharge you were having? Suzy.


----------



## flygirl001 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mross, I'm so sorry you're going through an awful experience AND your clinic are being downright unhelpful, not to mention insensitive. Please remember they work for you, you're paying them for a service! 
Can your GP do an hcg test? To be honest I'm not sure how long the hormone lingers so does still show up but if you we're to have two tests you'll know if the levels are rising? I too had the same thought about the possibility of multiples. Did you have more than one implanted? 
Really hope you get it sorted. It's awful to have to wait another 2 weeks xx


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh mross...thats awful..totally understand you NEED to know where possible whats going on. If you've suffered losses before, its not fair that your clinic are making you wait! Can you go to your own docs and get an hcg done there? Ive not experienced similar, but I can tell you that my friend (non ivf) tested positive, had loads of blood so they thought it was a miscarriage....started to feel pregnancy type symptoms a few weeks later, did a test to get a BFP...and now has a gorgeous little girl. So it could be that it was a multiple and one has sadly gone. I've also read that bleeding is often more common with twins, triplets etc...so you never know. I know it must be such a head [email protected]*$ but you never know. I really do hope it is indeed still a BFP for you....you deserve one honey x


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

BTW ladies...AF has arrived for me so defo looks like I'm out of the game this time. Will still test OTD but looking unlikely. Best of luck to anyone testing tomorrow xx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you so much for your Lovely .essages girls.  I am super sick today and no blood all day. Did a test and still bfl.  We only had one put back in the oven  but I think can still beck.e a twin. Really weird, will totally keep U all updated xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Smudge52 so sorry to read your news   

Mross     and sending lots of       for your precious cargo

Louboops  for OTD tomorrow

Sending lots of          and   to the ladies awaiting OTD

Donna


----------



## chugabur1972 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello ladies, just popped on to see how everyone is doing.

Congrats to all the BFP's  

To all the ladies who have had BFN, I'm thinking of you  

Mross - can you not go to your local hospital (early pregnancy unit) and tell them that you are pregnant but explain all the bleeding and see if they can do a blood test or maybe even an early scan?  I don't really know how it all works but may be worth a try if your clinic are not helping.  It must be horrendous being stuck in this limbo and not knowing what is going on.  Thinking of you hun and hope all works out for the best.  

Take care ladies 
Clare xx


----------



## Cheesy (Jul 4, 2012)

Can really only echo what others have said mross.  Have you been able to try your local hospital or been given a scan? Any update? Can't imagine what's going through your mind. 

Hg34 sorry to hear about AF and sorry also to smudge. 

As a relatively late joiner to this thread I'm finding it hard to keep up with the personals but love and hugs to all the bfns and massive congrats to the positives. It is heartening to be reminded of tbe successes. 

I'm a Friday tester. No symptoms except I think from the pessaries. I'm utterly exhausted and my memory's shot. I think ghis is my version of the dizziness side effect my meds warned of. Trying to prepare mentally for a neg but of course still dream of a positive. Won't test early. 

Good luck to any ladies testing today and love to all x


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Best of luck Cheesy.....and good on you for not testing early. I honestly think if I hadnt started spotting Id have left the test to tomorrow...sadly my body gave away rather more obvious signs and AF is now in full flow. I've never seen anything like it! Anyway...best of luck to you all.....x


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

hey ladies.had issues with old phone,and sim card so had to swap both.there too many posts to catch up on with a phone but to those still waiting,i wish u luck.to those in same boat as me with bfn's dont give up,it gets easier.to those with bfp's congrats. Been thinking of u all.try to get online again soon to see how ur all doing.i'm doing ok,had daughter off school with flu keeping me busy.only driven new car once lol take care. X


----------



## Tiddles33 (Jan 20, 2010)

What pregnancy test has everyone found best? X


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

I used both First Response Early Response and Clear Blue Digital with conception indicator. Both gave me a BFP so I like them both! But I waited til my OTD to use them so can't tell you which is more sensitive. Seeing the actual word 'Pregnant' on the CBD test is quite nice, but equally it would be quite harsh to see the words 'Not Pregnant' if it were a negative test

best of luck to you!


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi girls, thanks so much for your really lovely messages.  It is just a pain in the ass now!!!  Today again no bleeding, just a bit of aches and pains, and of course a ridiculously dark solid HPT, this is just a cheap brand im now using and I was barely a faint line pre bleed and now its so strong!!!!  I also have a really scik weird feeling like nothing ive ever experienced (early morning sickness?) and exhaustion.  I think something is definitely in there as I feel odd but....I just don't know if its still staying  The only thing I can do is go to EPAC, so im going to keep testing till next week and then hit EPAC on Tues/ Wed for a early scan, think this would be best.  If im still positive then it must be a little bean staying put....gulp.  Cant seem to find anyone else going through this apart from Sweetp.

xxx


----------



## louboops (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi all.

Mross - it's good that you still feel preg & are testing preg... I know someone who bled right throughout her pregnancy & had a gorgeous baby boy who is now 5... She was petrified, but I thought it may give you hope to hear of a positive outcome in a similar situation... I feel for you so much & send lots of hope to you.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## louboops (Mar 6, 2012)

Today was my OTD.....
Finally the end of 'am I pregnant? Aren't I pregnant?' nightmare ...

And I cannot believe it but... It seems I am!

Overjoyed. Hcg level 123 on blood test.  And I was negative when I poas stick on Monday night... I did know testing early was daft though.

Is really difficult as I know how devastated I would have been with a bfn - I just want to say sorry to the ladies on here who are coping with the fallout of a bfn, sending lots of love.

Please stay where you are now embie, 6 week scan booked 13/12/12. Fingers toes etc crossed  

 !!!

Good luck to all with tests to come ths week XXX.


----------



## higham8 (Nov 18, 2012)

louboops -  congrats


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Loubops - thank you so much for your lovely message - yes all good news stories really really help!!!  Cant believe ive nearly been sick all day!!! Im loving it, the sicker I feel that happier I am!!!!!!  AND Congratulationson your BFP!!!!!!   well done!!!!!!!! ENJOY IT! xxxx


----------



## Dreamer21 (May 16, 2012)

Tiddles33. I used FR 8 - 9 - 10 dp3dt and got a BFP.  I've also used the clear blue digi that's great too. 

Louboops - well done on your BFP - it's an amazing feeling.xxxx

Mross - great that you are feeling sick. Apparently means the sicker the healthier the pregnancy from what I've read.  I'm sure you are there now.  My mum didnt know she was pregnant with me or my sister until about 8 weeks as bled heavy both times.  Wasn't until she felt so unwell that she took the tests.  I've been nauseus and shattered from 3.5 weeks also xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Louboops  on your BFP

 to those testing tomorrow    

 to our ladies testing on Friday

Donna


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Congrats louboops .... Amazing news ;-) xx


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

it's so nice to hear some good news! Congrats! X


----------



## desperatemidwife (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi all
It's the dreaded insomnia again! 
Just though I'd pop in to say congrats to most recent BFPs!! Louboops and all the others (iPad isn't going back that far while I write) - major congratulations!
To the BFNs I'm so sorry for your heartbreaking news. I hope you are able to stay strong and have good support. Noel your positivity is incredible, stay strong xx
As for me, I'm gonna leave this thread now as going to brave joining the waiting for early scan thread. I want you to all know that it can work and although only early days for me I really never believed I'd ever be pregnant so I   that all of you get the result you deserve very soon!
Hope to see you all in the next thread!!
DM! Xx


----------



## Dreamer21 (May 16, 2012)

Desperate midwife

May see you over on the other thread. Did you get your scan appointment xxxx


----------



## desperatemidwife (Jul 14, 2012)

It's the 17th December! Seems like ages away and a lot later than others but as long a all well I guess it doesn't matter! See you over there! Xx


----------



## Algi (Nov 17, 2012)

I've been keeping up to date with this forum and everyone's news but been pretty silent as I'm so nervous but I want to send big congratulations to those with bfps,  you fill me with inspiration and huge hugs to those with bfns, my heart really goes out to you all.  

I'm testing on Friday after a 2dt (like Cheesey  and have had gradually reducing period cramps since EC.  I've also lost my memory like Cheesey but that started to improve end of last week and I felt like I was coming out of an anaesthetic induced haze, I haven't had any other symptoms other than sore boobs and tiredness since ET!!  Am getting very nervous now but have decided I won't test early as whatever the results I won't believe them until Friday.

Any tips, ladies, on how to prepare yourself for testing, I am holding out so much hope at the moment I am not sure how I will cope if its the worst, I am worried because I don't feel anything different though.  How do you get through the last 24 hours wait?  Tips appreciated xxx


----------



## higham8 (Nov 18, 2012)

algi -    for tomorrow hope u get a bfp  

morning ladies really gutted today this morning had a brown discharge af started  so did a test   all over for us even though i test tomorrow im sure it won't change


----------



## Algi (Nov 17, 2012)

Higham8 that sounds scary, I am sorry, I hope the test changes tomorrow  

strong vibes  to everyone else testing today and tomorrow xx


----------



## josellina (Sep 7, 2012)

Had a scan today, they couldnt find the sac, waited for the hCG results, it has dropped to just 63. One week ago I was over the moon with my positive result, its so cruel. Im gutted.

Best of luck to everyone else waiting.


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Joselina -      its so tough isnt it.  Im so so so sorry to hear your sad news.  There has been a few sad early losses on this thread, I think im losing/ lost mine as well very early, sadly wont know for another week.  Its horrendous to have this taken away so soon.  Sending you massive   xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

oh ladies ladies ladies,whats happened? Everyone's success stories are ending up as bad stories.this makes me so sad.once you got a positive it should stay that way,oh my lovelies i am so sorry for u.it shouldn't be like this,i know they say its not an easy path and lord knows it isn't at all,but i hope you have supportive friends and family who will help u thru.i'm sorry it hasn't been happier this cycle for alot of us.i'm actually more gutted bout u than myself.take care you wonderful lot. You're all in my thoughts. Xx


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

So otd for me....tested this morning as i said i would despite loads of blood)....saw the big bold line of bfn and went on with my day. Dh just cooked a lovely meal so I was just having a nice glass of wine to commiserate, when I had to rush to the toilet to be sick! For some random reason, decided to dig out the negative test from the bin and .... There's 2 lines! One is very very faint....but 2 lines! Wtf! I tested 2 days ago and bfn....I'm 14dp5dt! I don't know what to think! Plus I've had Flippin wine! I'm going to just retest in a few days to see where we're at.....help! X


----------



## NicL (Nov 11, 2011)

hi ladies 

been reading on here for a bit and not posted. my otd is tomorrow.

hg34 yikes! Well they say a line is a line so id say you were preggers my love! So deep breath. A glass of wine won't matter in the slightest. Just think of the oodles of women who get pregnant and don't even know and go out and get hammered. Does the little bean no harm. Why not see if you can get clinic to do a blood test for you. They are more accurate and at least you know where you are at. Really hope this works out for yo. Keep us up to date x


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks nicL....I'm going to retest in a day or so to see if the line disappears or gets darker....then will speak to the clinic! It's just so weird! X


----------



## Cheesy (Jul 4, 2012)

Higham8 I'm sorry to hear that. Any chance things might change? Maybe it is worth another test tomorrow.  Josellina that is so desperately cruel. I imagine you were so excited going into your scan. Sending you love, and all the bfns. 

Mross, hope your nightmare turns into a happy miracle, and if it can't, I hope you get answers and an end very soon. 

Hg34 that's so random and so exciting! Wouldn't worry about that one glass of wine - anyway you probably spewed most of it!

Good luck to Algi, nicL and any other fellow 30 November testers. I'm dreading it to be honest. 

Love and hugs to everyone x


----------



## Cheesy (Jul 4, 2012)

Bfn from me ladies. Devastated. Hope it works out for everyone else x


----------



## higham8 (Nov 18, 2012)

cheesy - so sorry for the bfn   

hi ladies my otd day and as i already new got a bfn it is 13dp3dt, but been offered a blood test on monday


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Higham and cheesy - so sorry for your bfns. Sending loads of hugs. X


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

OMG!! It's a      


I'm so so sorry for all the BFNs... My thoughts are with you all xxx


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

sorry to all the recent bfn's,hugs to u all.congrats to the bfp's.x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Argh

Just lost a post 

Josellina so sorry to read your news honey  

HG34      for a late implanter 

Cheesy so sorry for your result   

Kat  wonderful news

Mross keeping you in my thoughts     

to todays other testers     for a BFP

I will pop back later to post links for moving forward from this thread being the end of the month 

Donna


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Congrats Kat....great news.

Did a further 2 tests today and negative....so clearly a false positive. Back to the drawing board.

Bowing out ladies... but wishing you all well. Perhaps see some of you fellow BFNs on future 2ww posts.

x


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

Kat Thats fantastic news!!! I am so pleased for you!! 

xxx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks girls


----------



## Katht (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi everyone 
This journey is so full of ups and downs.  We got a BFP this morning on our 6th and final cycle this will be our 3rd pregnancy and just hoping this one sees the distance.  One hurdle climbed a mountain to go!!  Very anxious.  Sorry to those that got a BFN I certainly know how that feels to.  The clinic pregnancy test was very faint but certainly the first response one was conclusive so hoping everything OK.  Clinic asked me to ring with results this afternoon but I have been unable to get through which is really annoying will try tomorrow morning.  Think I now have to have another intralipid infusion.  Thinking of you all Kath x


----------



## Algi (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi everyone
We got a bfp this morning  !  
We are in total shock, we were given such low odds.  
But I am so very sorry for all the sad news on here recently, Cheesey, higham8 and all of you with bfn's and early  losses you have my deepest sympathies.  
Lots of love xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats Algi

I also had a 2dt hoping for as much success as u x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies

KathT  on your BFP

HG34 sorry to read it was a false positive  

As its the final day of November, the thread closes tonight and as promised earlier here are links for moving forward from this thread

For those of you whose dreams didnt come true here is a link to the Negative Cycle and Inbetween Treatment boards http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

To those whose dream came true

Waiting for Early Scans (your next 2-3ww!) http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=297382.290
Due Date July/August http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=296743.310

Pregnancy related questions http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=174.0

Good luck to each and everyone of you on your future journeys

Donna


----------



## charlene666 (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't know if I'm in time before this is closed, I just wanted to say thank u all so much for your support through such a turbulant time.id not have got thru it so easily without u all.i hope to catch up with some of u on next cycle of FET in January.for those with bfp's congrats and I wish u well.to those who didn't get it this time, I'm so sorry but maybe I'll see u round here in other threads.take care everyone and merry Christmas to those I don't get to talk to on next cycle . Xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Charlene

Best of luck for your FET in 2013 hoping the new year brings you (and everyones) dreams come true

Donna


----------

